# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Μονο εγω?

## Tomhet

Είναι τοσα που θελω να πω αλλα ντρεπομαι....θα προσπαθησω να μην πω ψεμματα....ψεμματα σε πραγματα που δεν ξερει κανενας για μενα γιατι, ντρεπομαι. Ντρεπομαι να ζητησω βοηθεια γιατι δεν θελω να ειμαι "αυτος που...". Δεν θελω να ξερει κανεις γνωστος μου τιποτα για μενα.

Ημουν ανθρωπος σιωπηλος απο μικρο παιδι. Ενιωθα πως παντα οταν ημουν αναμεσα σε αλλους ακροβατουσα μεταξυ του να δουλευει το μυαλο μου ακαταπαυστα αλλα να μην λεω κουβεντα και του να μην με ενδιαφερει τιποτα απο οσα λεγονταν και να βουλωνα τα αυτια μου νοητα ακομα και αν ηταν για μενα. Και ομως δεν ηταν για μενα γιατι δεν με ενδιεφεραν. Μεγαλωνοντας νομιζω πως για μενα ειχαν ολοι να λενε αυτο...στομα εχει κ μιλια δεν εχει. 

Ανθρωπος κοινωνικος δεν ημουν ιδιαιτερα στην εφηβια μου. Εγινα μετα, εχοντας την αυτοπεποιθηση που δεν ειχα οταν ημουν σχολειο. Σχεσεις δεν εκανα πολλες...Στοχευα παντα σε πραγματα που ηξερα κατα βαθος πως δεν ηταν για μενα. Και συντομα σταματουσα την σχεση εγω. Μια σχεση εκανα που κρατησε πολλα χρονια και κατεληξα να κανω το μεγαλυτερο λαθος που μπορουσα....να στηριχτω πανω σε αυτον τον ανθρωπο και οταν τον ειχα αναγκη περισσοτερο απο ποτε, με προδωσε. Ναι, μου κοστισε...και το αστειο ειναι οτι το ηξερα απο την αρχη...γιαυτο τα εχω με εμενα ακομα και σε αυτο.

Εχοντας παρατησει οτι ειχα για να ειμαι μαζι του, βρεθηκα πιο μονος απο ποτε. Να μην εχω τιποτα και κανεναν. Κανενα ενδιαφερον για τιποτα γιατι τα παντα τα μοιραζομουν ολα με αυτον τον ανθρωπο. Τωρα παρατηρω τον κοσμο γυρω μου και τιποτα δεν ειναι για μενα....Δεν νομιζω πως το "ετσι ειναι οι χωρισμοι" χωραει εδω...Δεν εχω συναισθηματα για αυτον τον ανθρωπο πια...φροντισα να τα καταστρεψω συνειδητα... 
Ηταν παντα χαρακτηριστικο μου και αυτο...να αναλυω τα παντα οσο περισσοτερο μπορω...και αυτο που κανω τωρα, ενω γραφω το υπεραναλυω αλλα παρολαυτα συνεχιζω να γραφω γιατι.....λες και θα αλλαξει κατι αν σταματησω? Ξερω πως καμια πραξη μου δεν εχει καμια απολυτως συνεπεια. Ημουν παντα ευγενικος με ολους ακομα και οταν με πληγωνε...τι καταλαβα? τιποτα.
Πασχιζω να κρατηθω απο πολλα αλλα τιποτα δεν ειναι για μενα. Δεν μπορω να μιλησω σε κανεναν για τιποτα. Ντρεπομαι για μενα, για το ποιος ειμαι και τι εχω κανει. Δεν ξερω καθε μερα που πεφτω για υπνο, οταν καταφερει να συμβει αυτο, γιατι σηκωνομαι την επομενη μερα. Για να παω στην κωλοδουλεια που δουλευω απληρωτος μηνες και μετα να γυρισω σπιτι μονος μου με την μονη σκεψη στο μυαλο του οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα για μενα. Ουτε οι ανθρωποι, ουτε hobby, ασχολιες, φιλιες, γιορτες, χαρες. Εκνευριζομαι με τα παντα και το μονο που νιωθω πραγματικα πως ξερω να κανω και με ικανοποιει ειναι το να κλαιω. ...τραμπαλιζω μεταξυ του "ηρεμησε ρε ηλιθιε" και του "δεν εχεις τιποτε αλλο να κανεις"...και οταν ξεσπω νιωθω πραγματικα οτι αυτο με γεμιζει οσο τιποτε αλλο. Και μετα νιωθω σαν να ηταν ασκοπο. γιατι ομως το ξανακανω μετα απο λιγο?

Ασχολιες ειχα πολλες....λενε πως αν τις παρατησεις σε παρατανε και αυτες και πραγματικα ισχυει. 
Βρεθηκα εδω με τροπο μαλλον οχι μοναδικο...γραφοντας στο google την φραση "δεν εχω κανεναν"...
Ξεκινησα να γραψω την φραση "νιωθω μονος" αρκετες φορες τωρα και χαμογελαω, ξεροντας το ποσο εχει χιλιοειπωθει .....νιωθω μονος ομως.... Μενω με τους γονεις μου ακομα λογο οικονομικης αναγκης, εχω φιλους που ξεκινησα να κανω παλι παρεα αλλα νιωθω οτι το μονο που εχει νοημα ειναι οταν χανομαι τα βραδυα μονος μου και καθομαι και διαβαζω ενα βιβλιο στο πουθενα η απλα χαζευω τον κοσμο να περναει με τις ωρες....τους κοιταω γιατι ζηλευω τις ζωες τους και μισω τη δικη μου. Βρισκω τον εαυτο μου αναμεσα σε κοσμο που δε ξερω και το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι "πως ειμαι τοσο διαφορετικος?" ....γιατι δεν με ενδιαφερει τιποτα απο αυτα που κρατουν τοσους εκει εξω μακρυα απο τον τοιχο που μου εχει κρατησει τοσες ωρες συντροφια?
Πως γινεται?
Ωρες ωρες λεω στον εαυτο μου πως ειναι απλα επειδη χωρισα απο αυτο που νομιζα οτι με στηριζε και αναζητω επαφη...Ετσι ειναι? Ημουν παντα μονος μεσα μου...οχι μοναχικος ομως....Αυτη η μοναξια τωρα ομως εχει αρχισει να με κατατρωει...Βρισκομαι με ανθρωπους που βλεπω αραια κ που και μολις ακουω μια "καλη" κουβεντα για μενα, βουρκωνω. Φευγω να κλαψω για λιγο και παλι πισω. Παντα απο ντροπη και με την γνωση πλεον πως δεν ειμαι αυτος που νομιζουν....δεν ζω την ζωη οπως νομιζουν. Γιατι να μην μπορώ να αναλωθω σε κατι? Ωρες ωρες ευχομαι να μην σκεφτομουν τιποτα απολυτως...να ειχα την αυτοπεποιθηση να "την πεφτω" σε οποια μου γυαλισει και να κυλουσαν οι μερες μου ετσι χωρις να σκεφτομαι τιποτε αλλο. Οι ματιες ομως που θα τυχει να ανταλλαξω με καποια, καταστρεφονται απο εμενα τον ιδιο με την ειλικρινη για μενα σκεψη του ...δεν ειναι για μενα αυτα.. τι εχω να προσφερω? τον κατεστραμενο μου εαυτο? τις ατελειωτες ανησυχιες μου για τα παντα? τον διαρκη μου φοβο? την αγανακτηση? την φυγη? το γελιο που εχω παρολαυτα? τα ονειρα που εχω? ξερω δε θα πραγματοποιηθουν ποτε. Φροντισα εγω ο ιδιος για αυτο. Γιαυτο ξερω οτι θα ζησω μονος. Απειρα κοινοτυπο αυτο που θα πω αλλα φυσικα ευχομαι να γινει κατι κ να τελειωσουν ολα αυτα...ειμαι ομως αρκετα χεστης για να το κανω. Νιωθω ομως οτι αν οι αλλοι εχουν αυτο που λενε "ζωη"...εγω ειμαι απλα ενα βαρος σε αυτο τους το ταξιδι. ειμαι εκει για να ρουφαω τον αερα τους...να τον μολυνω με το καυσαεριο της μηχανης μου..να τους χωνομαι μπροστα στο φαναρι... να πιανω χωρο στο δωματιο μου πανω στα στρεμματα τους..να τους παιρνω την σειρα οταν παω να παρω τον καφε μου...να πιανω την θεση στο παγκακι οταν καθομαι και πιανω το κυαλι του παρατηρητη. 

Νιωθω πως θελω να βγω εξω και να μην τελειωσει ποτε η μερα..η μαλλον η νυχτα γιατι μονο τοτε νιωθω οτι ξυπναω....να πιασω κουβεντα με αγνωστους για οτιδηποτε και ετσι να κυλισει. Και αυτη μου η σκεψη η οποια παει να δωσει νοημα στο μικρο μου αυριο εστω με το "καντο ρε....τι σε κραταει?", συνθλιβεται κατευθειαν με το "γιατι?". Τι εχω να πω? τιποτα...δεν με ενδιαφερει τιποτα και κανενας. Και γυρναω πισω στο να κλαψω μονος μου. Μεχρι να παρω τους δρομους...και να βρεθω μονος μου...και να επιβεβαιωσω αυτο που ξερω καλα για μενα....οτι ειμαι μονος μου... δεν θελω ομως...ειναι αυτο που κανω καλυτερα ...το μονο πραγμα που μπορω να κανω για την ακριβεια.
Δεν εχω τιποτε να περιμενω απο το αυριο και καθε μου ελαχιστα χαρουμενη σκεψη (ναι μαλλον ειμαι χαρουμενος ανθρωπος...πιανω τον εαυτο μου να γελαει περισσοτερο απο συχνα οταν ειμαι με αλλους) ξερω οτι δεν εχει αντικρισμα καθως δεν εχω τιποτα να δωσω σε κανεναν...ουτε στους δικους μου, ουτε στη ζωη μου, ουτε σε κανεναν. Θελω να μπορω...και αυτο νομιζω το κανει τοσο τραγικο...Γελαω με αλλους συνεχεια και κλαιω μονος μου συνεχεια.

----------


## Tomhet

Το βρισκω πολυ παραξενο το πως ενω εχω ηδη αρκετα μεγαλη ιδεα για τον εαυτο μου οσο αφορα την κριτικη μου ικανοτητα και "κατακρινω" τους παντες ως τους απολαμβανοντες της ζωης και των χαρων της, αδυνατω να ταυτισω τον εαυτο μου με οτιδηποτε σχετιζεται με την ζωη και τον κοσμο γυρω μου. "δεν χωρας πουθενα" ελεγε ο αγγελακας και αν δεν ειμαι fan του ειδους.....πως? πως γινεται να ειμαι εγω αυτος? εγω που παντα ανελυα τα παντα...Γινεται να ειμαι αυτος που μισει τα παντα? αυτος που δεν ανοικει ουτε καν σε αυτα που κοροιδευει ως "ελαφρομυαλα"...στον ανεγκεφαλο αθλητικο οπαδισμο πχ...μαλλον ειμαι ο μονος αντρας που δεν ασχολειται ουτε καν με αυτο. Κανω λιστα με τι με εκλυει και σβηνω τα παντα.
Τα βαζω με την κοινωνια...την οικονομια...το αγχος των ανθρωπων..τις γυναικες...τον υπερκαταναλωτισμο...τους καιρους που ζουμε...καταληγω ομως παντα στο οτι ειμαι απλα εγω παραξενος. Δεν εξηγειται αλλιως το οτι νιωθω πως ολοι ειναι στην κοσμαρα τους και εγω εχω ενα δωματιο στο οποιο μονο εγω μπαινω και κλεινομαι μακρυα απο ολους ενω ολοι ζουν την ζωη τους. Κατεβηκα προχτες στα εξαρχεια να περπατησω μονος....κοιτωντας ολο τον κοσμο επιασα τον εαυτο μου να λεει συνεχεια "τι κανω εδω...?", "τι σχεση εχεις εσυ με τους ανθρωπους?" "πως σκατα ζουν ολοι?" "τι λαθος κανεις?"...γυρισα πισω μετα απο ωρες κ ηρεμησα κανοντας αυτο που ξερω να κανω καλυτερα.
Ξερω πως αυτο που θελω δεν μπορω να το εχω... θελω να μοιραστω το κενο...ναι αυτο νομιζω οτι θελω...να μοιραστω το τιποτα...θελω να μοιραστω αλλα δεν μπορω να ειμαι αυτος που βλεπω στους αλλους, δεν μπορω να αναλωθω σε τιποτα. Θελω να μοιραζομαι το χαζεμα της νυχτας και αυτο να ειναι αρκετο. Δεν μπορω να το ζητησω απο κανεαν γιατι δεν ειναι αρκετο για κανεναν.. εγω δε μπορω να γινω καποιος αλλος. Ποσο παραξενος ειμαι? μην μου πει κανενας πως δεν ειμαι...και μην μου πει κανενας να κανω αυτο που με ευχαριστει...με ευχαριστει να κοιταω την νυχτα και να την μοιραζομαι. Δεν μπορεις να μοιραστεις την μοναξια ομως, ουτε και την απογοητευση.

Και μολις τωρα κοιταω την πρωτη φραση που εγραψα και καταλαβαινω πως, ψεμματα δεν ειπα...ειπα ομως την μιση αληθεια. 
Ειπα πολλα...να βοηθησω οποιον εφτασε μεχρι εδω...ειμαι ενας φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος σαν ολους ....απλα νιωθω μονος εχω τασεις φυγης και νομιζω πως ολα καταληγουν απο εκει που ξεκινησαν...δεν ειναι και τοσο τραγικο...σωστα? αλλοι μεγαλουργησαν μεσα απο αυτα.....ποσο μικρο ομως με κανει να νιωθω αυτη η σκεψη. παρατω την κιθαρα μου κατω λοιπον γιατι ουτε αυτο ειναι για μενα...
Νομιζω πως σε γενικες γραμμες το κειμενο μου ειναι ηρεμο. Ετσι ειμαι κ εγω τωρα και λεω να το κλεισω εδω. Κανω πολυ συχνα αυτοκριτικη και για το κειμενο αυτο νομιζω πως εχω καταφερει σε γενικες γραμμες να αποτυπωσω αυτα που νιωθω με συγκρατημενο υφος σβηνωντας συνεχεια την καθε φραση που θα μπορουσε να με συνδεσει με την ταυτοποιηση μου απο ντροπη "μηπως και....". Ναι ειναι αλλο ενα ψεγαδι μου...
Ειχα παντα ενα ειρωνικο υφος για τα παντα...ετσι κ για μενα λοιπον...μπραβο για την βραδυνη σου αυτη αρλουμπα που μεσα απο τον ασυναρτητο τροπο γραφης μονο εσυ μπορεις να καταλαβεις. 
Αυριο θα ειναι μια αλλη ιδια μερα. 
Μεχρι ποτε?

ΥΓ: δεν περιμενω καποια απαντηση...τις ξερω ηδη ολες...εχω ηδη απαντησει στον εαυτο μου οτι μπορει να απαντησει θνητος. Μονο θεοτητα μπορει να δωσει πλεον απαντηση...μεχρι κ εδω ομως πεφτω σε παγιδα...ουτε καν η θρησκεια δεν ειναι για μενα. Το ξέρουμε ομως ολοι πως στην πραγματικοτητα δεν εχω τιποτε αλλο να κανω παρα να πατω το F5 στον browser και αυτο λοιπον θα κανω.
Ευχαριστω μονο κ μονο που υπαρχει το βημα και περασα καποια ωρα σβησε/γραψε...μενουν μονο αλλες...ατελειωτες ωρες να γεμισω.

----------


## vlack_swan

Δεν είσαι μόνο εσύ.

----------


## Tomhet

Μπα....μονο εγω και σε αυτο

----------


## josh

μπα δεν είσαι μόνο εσύ

----------


## vlack_swan

Και όμως, σε πολλά σημεία είναι σαν να διάβαζα το ημερολόγιό μου.

----------


## John11

Κατ' αρχή να σου πω ότι θεωρώ το forum "δημόσιο" χώρο και γενικά σε δημόσιο χώρο δεν θέλω να εκφράζομαι εντελώς ειλικρινά. Χωρίς βέβαια αυτό να σημαίνει ότι θα πω και ψέματα. Κρατώντας κάποια από αυτά που έγραψες:

_βρεθηκα πιο μονος απο ποτε. Να μην εχω τιποτα και κανεναν. 
Κανενα ενδιαφερον για τιποτα γιατι τα παντα τα μοιραζομουν ολα με αυτον τον ανθρωπο. 
Δεν μπορω να μιλησω σε κανεναν για τιποτα.
... και μετα να γυρισω σπιτι μονος μου με την μονη σκεψη στο μυαλο ... 
... Ουτε οι ανθρωποι, ουτε hobby, ασχολιες, φιλιες, γιορτες, χαρες. 
... γραφοντας στο google την φραση "δεν εχω κανεναν"...
Ξεκινησα να γραψω την φραση "νιωθω μονος" αρκετες φορες τωρα και χαμογελαω, ...
...νιωθω μονος ομως...
... εχω φιλους που ξεκινησα να κανω παλι παρεα αλλα νιωθω οτι το μονο που εχει νοημα ειναι οταν χανομαι τα βραδυα μονος μου και καθομαι και διαβαζω ενα βιβλιο στο πουθενα η απλα χαζευω τον κοσμο να περναει με τις ωρες...
Ημουν παντα μονος μεσα μου...οχι μοναχικος ομως...
Αυτη η μοναξια τωρα ομως εχει αρχισει να με κατατρωει...
Βρισκομαι με ανθρωπους που βλεπω αραια κ που και μολις ακουω μια "καλη" κουβεντα για μενα, βουρκωνω ...
... να πιασω κουβεντα με αγνωστους για οτιδηποτε και ετσι να κυλισει ...
Και γυρναω πισω στο να κλαψω μονος μου.
... και να επιβεβαιωσω αυτο που ξερω καλα για μενα....οτι ειμαι μονος μου...
Γελαω με αλλους συνεχεια και κλαιω μονος μου συνεχεια.
... "δεν χωρας πουθενα" ...
Δεν εξηγειται αλλιως το οτι νιωθω πως ολοι ειναι στην κοσμαρα τους και εγω εχω ενα δωματιο στο οποιο μονο εγω μπαινω ... 
... κοιτωντας ολο τον κοσμο επιασα τον εαυτο μου να λεει συνεχεια "τι κανω εδω...?", "τι σχεση εχεις εσυ με τους ανθρωπους?" ...
... απλα νιωθω μονος εχω τασεις φυγης και νομιζω πως ολα καταληγουν απο εκει που ξεκινησαν ..._

είναι 20 αποκόμματα περιγραφής του ότι νιώθεις και είσαι μόνος. Επίσης, ακριβώς στα παραπάνω 20 αποκόματα η λέξη "μόνος" υπάρχει 10 φορές. Πρέπει να είναι κανείς αρκετά ανόητος για να μην καταλάβει το ότι είσαι μόνος. Και εσύ δεν είσαι ανόητος.
Πάμε τώρα και στο επόμενο. Προς το τέλος όσων γράφεις, κρατώ πάλι κάποια αποκόματα:

_Ξερω πως αυτο που θελω δεν μπορω να το εχω... θελω να μοιραστω το κενο...ναι αυτο νομιζω οτι θελω...να μοιραστω το τιποτα...
Θελω να μοιραζομαι το χαζεμα της νυχτας και αυτο να ειναι αρκετο. 
με ευχαριστει να κοιταω την νυχτα και να την μοιραζομαι._ 

Αφού και εδώ έχεις την απάντηση! Μόνο το κενό μας μπορούμε και θέλουμε να μοιραστούμε. Δεν γίνεται να μοιραστούμε τίποτα άλλο. Γίνεται να μοιραστούμε την επιτυχία μας; Γίνεται να πεις: "α! εγώ είμαι καλός σε αυτό", "α! εγώ είμαι σπουδαίος σε εκείνο", "α! εγώ πέτυχα αυτό"; Αν το πεις έχεις ήδη βάλει ένα φραγμό και δεν υπάρχει μοιρασιά.

> Δεν μπορεις να μοιραστεις την μοναξια ομως, ουτε και την απογοητευση.
Αν το "μπορείς" το λες με την έννοια του δεν έχεις τη δυνατότητα, την ικανότητα, το καταλαβαίνω. Αν το λες με την έννοια του δεν γίνεται, νομίζω ότι γίνεται. Ίσως δύσκολα, ίσως εξαιρετικά δύσκολα, ίσως και εύκολα, αλλά γίνεται. Βέβαια, αν βάλουμε στα δεδομένα μας ότι ζούμε σε μια κοινωνία με αρκετή "βία" τότε ίσως δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα. Η βία έχει πολλές μορφές. Μια μορφή βίας είναι και αυτό που ανέφερα προηγούμενα, να επιδεικνύω εξυπνάδα.
Μερικοί άνθρωποι είναι διαφορετικοί από το μέσο όρο. Άλλωστε όλοι μας είμαστε διαφορετικοί; Ένα "ηχηρό" παράδειγμα, ο Αϊνστάιν δεν ήταν διαφορετικός;

----------


## mariaanna0

Με απολυτη σιγουρια, σου λεω οτι δεν εισαι μονος που νιωθεις και σκεφτεσαι ετσι....Οχι μονο ΕΣΥ λοιπον...

Σε καποια σημεια μπηκες στο μυαλο μου, γραφοντας σκεψεις που εχω κανει και εγω, καταστασεις που εχω ζησει και εγω! Αυτο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι οτι ο θεος μας δινει τοσα προβληματα οσα μπορουμε να αντεξουμε...και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι και εσυ μπορεις να κανεις ενα βημα παρακατω... Η θεληση να ζησεις εχει σημασια...και αν δεν την εχεις, φοβαμαι οτι θα καταληξεις φαντασμα στις ζωες των αλλων...

Ξερω πολυ καλα οτι η ζωη ειναι συνεχεια ενας αγωνας επιβιωσης, δεν μπορεις ποτε να αναπαυθεις και να σταματησεις...πρεπει παντα να προσπαθεις ολο και περισσοτερο για την επιτευξη των στοχων σου..... Θα σου ελεγα να χαλαρωσεις λιγο, να βγεις εξω και να χαμογελασεις στην ζωη σου, χωρις καποιον λογο, απλα επειδη υπαρχεις και ζεις και εχεις οσα εχεις, (αν σκεφτεις οτι καποιοι ισως δεν εχουν καν τα βασικα)... Για σκεψου, τους αρρωστους, τους ετοιμοθανατους, τους αστεγους, τους πεινασμενους, τους φτωχους... Εχεις αναλογιστει ποσοι ειναι αυτοι που ισως θα ηθελα κατι απο την δικη σου ζωη? Μπορει να σου ακουγεται τρελο αλλα εσυ ειπες παραπανω οτι ζηλευεις τις ζωες των αλλων, γιατι να μην υπαρχει καποιος που θα ηθελε κατι απο την δικη σου? Και στο κατω κατω, δεν ξερεις τι μπορει να κρυβει στην ψυχη του αυτος....

Θα σου πω μονο κατι προσωπικο, οτι πολυ καιρο πριν, σε μια ηλικια που θα μποροσα να κανω αλλα πραγματα, να ζω την ηλικια μου, να κανω τις τρελες μου και να ζω καθε στιγμη εχοντας το αλλοθι της νεοτητας και της εφηβειας, βρεθηκα ΜΟΝΗ μου κυριολεκτικα, βγαινοντας απο μια μακροχρονια σχεση με εναν χωρισμο αρκετα δυσκολο, χωρις φιλιες αληθινες, χωρις την βασικη στιριξη των δικων μου, αφου ολοι τους κοιτανε τον εαυτο τους, (και δεν υπερβαλλω!!!), και το σημαντικοτερο, αρρωστη με μια ασθενεια που με εκανε να δω την ζωη μου και τα ονειρα μου να μοιαζουν μακρινα, πολυ μακρινα και ακατορθωτα...και αυτο γιατι η ζωη μου θα τελειωνε απο την μια στιγμη στην αλλη...Πηρα ευθυνες πανω μου, χωρις να το θελω, ξαφνικα μεγαλωσα και ωριμασα αποτομα...

Θελω να σου επισημανω οτι κανεις απο τους δικους μου δεν ηξερε τιποτα γιατι απλα δεν ηθελα...καποιοι ανθρωποι δεν ειναι γεννημενοι για να γινουν γονεις... Ξερεις ποσες φορες εκανα τις ιδιες σκεψεις με εσενα? Απειρες... Ξερεις ποσες ωρες περασα στο νοσοκομειο ΜΟΝΗ μου? Πολλες...παρα πολλες.... Πονους, κλαμματα, μοναξια και μια κατασταση πο εμοιαζε μη αναστρεψιμη... Καπου εκει ομως θυμηθηκα τους στοχους μου και τα ονειρα μου...και δεν θεωρουσα δικαιο να "φυγω" χωρις να προσπαθησω...!Ειχα 2 επιλογες, η θα ζουσα, η θα πεθαινα! ΑΠΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ!
Μετα απο πολλα σταδια,και αρκετους μηνες, τα καταφερα! Ωσπου να ακουσω τα λογια του γιατρου μου, οτι ολα ηταν πια καλα, ημουν ζωντανη-νεκρη! Και ολα αυτα συνεβαιναν ταυτοχρονα με πολλα αλλα προβληματα στο σπιτι μου, που επρεπε να προσποιουμαι, να φαινομαι δυνατη και να βρισκω δικαιολογιες για την απουσια μου απο το σπιτι οταν νοσηλευομουν! Δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο δυσκολο ηταν, ομως ηταν επιλογη μου να ειμια ΜΟΝΗ μου σε αυτο, αφου ηξερα οτι κανενας δεν μπορουσε να με βοηθησει ουσιαστικα, παρα μονο εγω τον εαυτο μου!

Μπορει ολο αυτο να μην εχει σημασια για εσενα, εγω ομως σου λεω, οτι ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ! Αν θες να ζησεις κανε το! Αν οχι τοτε λυπαμαι πολυ, γιατι εγω παλεψα για να μη μου συμβει αυτο, εχοντας τεραστια εμποδια μπροστα μου, ενω για εσενα ειναι απλα μια επιλογη... ΖΗΣΕ την ζωη σου χωρις να νοιαζεσαι τι λενε οι αλλοι για εσενα, τι πιστευουν και τι οχι... Κανε ξανα οτι σου αρεσει και σε ευχαριστει, δεν μπορει να μην εχεις στοχους και ονειρα, σιγουρα εχεις, θυμησου τα ξανα... αλλα μην προσπαθησεις να μοιραστεις την μοναξια! Αυτο ειναι κατι δικο σου, κομματι σου...και μην απελπιζεσαι οταν καποιες φορες βαλτωνεις.... Ετσι ειναι η ζωη...Σκεψου το χρονο που χρειαστηκες για να φτασεις εδω που εισαι! Νομιζεις οτι ολα αλλαζουν απο την μια στιγμη στην αλλη? Δωσε χρονο στον εαυτο σου να μαθει να ζει αλλιως, καθε μηνα, βαζε κατι καινουργιο στην ζωη σου, μια συνηθεια, μια ασχολια, ενα ρουχο, ενα συναισθημα, εναν ανθρωπο...και μην ντρεπεσαι γι'αυτο που εισαι...ακομα και για αυτο χρειαστηκες χρονο για να γινεις... Δειξε σεβασμο στον εαυτο σου, στο σωμα σου και στο πολυτιμο δωρο που λεγεται ΖΩΗ....Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι οσο επιμενεις, τοσο περισσοτερο θα φανταζει κακο ονειρο αυτο που ζεις τωρα...γιατι καθημερινα θα βελτιωνεται η κατασταση χωρις να το καταλαβεις! Αλλα ομως δουλεψε το στο μυαλο σου...ολα απο εκει ξεκινανε! Δεν ειναι και τοσο ασχημη η μοναξια οταν μαθαινεις να περνας καλα με τον εαυτο σου...Και να θυμασαι παντα...

ΟΤΙ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΓΕΝΝΙΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ....

----------


## Tomhet

> είναι 20 αποκόμματα περιγραφής του ότι νιώθεις και είσαι μόνος. Επίσης, ακριβώς στα παραπάνω 20 αποκόματα η λέξη "μόνος" υπάρχει 10 φορές. Πρέπει να είναι κανείς αρκετά ανόητος για να μην καταλάβει το ότι είσαι μόνος. Και εσύ δεν είσαι ανόητος.


Μάλλον ειμαι καπως ανοητος γιατι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν εχω καταλαβει τι μου λες....το κειμενο ηταν αυθορμητο και η επαναληψη της λεξης "μονος" νομιζω πως αν μη τι αλλο ηταν αναμενομενη καθως αυτος θεωρω πως ειναι ο λογος για τον οποιο βρεθηκα εδω, οπως και περιεγραψα...δεν νιωθω μονος σεξουαλικα. Νιωθω μονος σε οτιδηποτε αφορα την υπαρξη μου. Ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθηκα.




> Αφού και εδώ έχεις την απάντηση! Μόνο το κενό μας μπορούμε και θέλουμε να μοιραστούμε. Δεν γίνεται να μοιραστούμε τίποτα άλλο. Γίνεται να μοιραστούμε την επιτυχία μας; Γίνεται να πεις: "α! εγώ είμαι καλός σε αυτό", "α! εγώ είμαι σπουδαίος σε εκείνο", "α! εγώ πέτυχα αυτό"; Αν το πεις έχεις ήδη βάλει ένα φραγμό και δεν υπάρχει μοιρασιά.
> Δεν μπορεις να μοιραστεις την μοναξια ομως, ουτε και την απογοητευση.
> Αν το "μπορείς" το λες με την έννοια του δεν έχεις τη δυνατότητα, την ικανότητα, το καταλαβαίνω. Αν το λες με την έννοια του δεν γίνεται, νομίζω ότι γίνεται. Ίσως δύσκολα, ίσως εξαιρετικά δύσκολα, ίσως και εύκολα, αλλά γίνεται. Βέβαια, αν βάλουμε στα δεδομένα μας ότι ζούμε σε μια κοινωνία με αρκετή "βία" τότε ίσως δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα. Η βία έχει πολλές μορφές. Μια μορφή βίας είναι και αυτό που ανέφερα προηγούμενα, να επιδεικνύω εξυπνάδα.
> Μερικοί άνθρωποι είναι διαφορετικοί από το μέσο όρο. Άλλωστε όλοι μας είμαστε διαφορετικοί; Ένα "ηχηρό" παράδειγμα, ο Αϊνστάιν δεν ήταν διαφορετικός;


Εδω σιγουρα θα διαφωνησω. Ωντας στην κατασταση που ειμαι αναγνωριζω πως κανεις υπο οποιεσδήποτε συνθηκες δεν θα ηταν διατεθημενος να μοιραστει κατι μαζι μου μονο κ μονο γιατι δεν ειμαι αυτο που θα χαρακτηριζε καποιος "ευχαριστος ανθρωπος". Την επιτυχια νομιζω την μοιραζεσαι ευκολα....νιωθεις χαρουμενος...ποιος δεν θελει να ειναι κοντα σε χαρουμενους ανθρωπους? Τι να μοιραστεις απο το αντιθετο? Οι ανθρωποι θελουν να γελανε...και εγω μαλλον αυτο θελω...αλλα δε μπορω τωρα.




> Δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο δυσκολο ηταν, ομως ηταν επιλογη μου να ειμια ΜΟΝΗ μου σε αυτο, αφου ηξερα οτι κανενας δεν μπορουσε να με βοηθησει ουσιαστικα, παρα μονο εγω τον εαυτο μου!


Δυστυχως νομιζω ξερω, αφου μια τετοια κατασταση που εζησα και εγω και η επιλογη μου αυτη να ειμαι μονος μου (ετσι ημουν παντα) και να παλεψω απολυτα μονος μου με τον φοβο για το χειροτερο, ηταν κατι το οποιο μου καταλογιστηκε ως αρνητικο και λογος χωρισμου. Ο αποκλεισμος του αλλου απο την κατασταση που ζουσα. Σιγουρα για μενα ειναι προσωπικο ζητημα και οι λογοι για τους οποιους επελεξα να ειμαι μονος ηταν συγκεκριμενοι και ο αποκλεισμος δεν ηταν αυτοσκοπος. Κάτι το οποιο εγω θα σεβομουν απολυτα σε καποιον αλλο. Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση δεν εγινε αυτο για μενα. Ασυμφωνια? διαφορετικοι χαρακτηρες? δεν ξερω...δεν παιζει ρολο...οτι εγινε εγινε.

Οσον αφορα τους στοχους....θεωρω οτι εχω προσπαθησει, παντα μεσα στα πλαισια του χαρακτηρα μου. Ειμαι ανθρωπος κλειστος και δεν αναμενω να κανω καποια υπερβαση πανω σε αυτο καποια στιγμη συντομα. Εχω προσπαθησει αρκετα να θετω βραχυπροθεσμους μικρους στοχους...εχω αλλαξει αρκετα στη ζωη μου και παντα καταληγω στο "γιατι?". Και σε αυτο δεν εχω απαντηση. Και ξανακυλαω....γιατι ερχεται στιγμη που αντικριζω την οποιαδηποτε προσπαθεια και την βλεπω ματαια. Γιατι ειναι ματαια....εκ του αποτελεσματος. Κερδιζω λιγα λεπτα...λιγες ωρες....και? μεχρι ποτε? μεχρι να χτιστει τοσο το βουνο και με πλακωσει? Αυτη ειναι η διαρκης μου σκεψη....Οταν αφοσιωνομαι στην καθε μικρη προσπαθεια για κατι και μετα την κοιτω με απορια και βλεπω να μην κερδισα κατι παρα λιγα λεπτα. Στην σκεψη του να ζω ετσι το οποιοδηποτε υπολοιπο της ζωης μου δεν μπορω να πω οτι εχω λογο να θελω να το ζησω κιολας. Την διαρκη προσπαθεια και απογοητευση. 

Δεν με ευχαριστει τιποτα πλεον. Οτι κανω το κανω με την σκεψη να κερδισω χρονο αλλα δε ξερω για ποιο λογο ακριβως...Ειτε ειμαι οπως ειπα πολυ χεστης να δωσω ενα τελος σε κατι το οποιο ετσι κ αλλιως θεωρω οτι δεν εχει νοημα και σκοπο, ειτε γιατι καποιες φορες εχω μια ελπιδα, συνωνυμη της απογοητευσης ομως την ακριβως επομενη στιγμη.
Θυμαμαι πως ειναι να εχεις φιλους, ονειρα και ελπιδα. Και τωρα βλεπω τον εαυτο μου σαν παρεισακτο στα παντα.
Βλέπω όλα τα στοιχεια του χαρακτηρα μου σαν τραγικα μειονεκτηματα γιατι σε καθε περισταση αναγνωριζω πως καποιος αλλος θα την ξεπερνουσε και θα την αντιμετωπιζε διαφορετικα. Όπως πχ σε προσφατη συζητηση με φιλο, η απολυτα μονογαμικες μου προτιμησεις σε θεματα σχεσεων μονο προβληματα μου εχει φερει.
Νιωθω οτι εχω παγιδευτει στην πραγματικοτητα του ποιος δυστυχως ειμαι ενω βλεπω τον κοσμο γυρω μου να χαιρεται το καθε τι και αυτο με σπρωχνει συνεχεια ακομα παρακατω.

Ποσο παραξενο ειναι οτι καθε φορα που φερνω στο μυαλο μου σκεψεις σχετικα με το τι εχω στη ζωη μου οπως ανεφερες, λεω παντα για τους αλλους "τουλαχιστον εχει <αυτο>" ενω για μενα δεν μπορω ποτε να συμπληρωσω την φραση αυτη? Δεν ξερω αν ειμαι υπερβολικος η τι αλλο...πασχιζω να συμπληρωσω την φραση αυτη αλλα δε μπορω...

Μαλλον δεν ειμαι τοσο δυνατος οσο εσυ Μαριάννα...

----------


## John11

> Μάλλον ειμαι καπως ανοητος γιατι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν εχω καταλαβει τι μου λες....το κειμενο ηταν αυθορμητο και η επαναληψη της λεξης "μονος" νομιζω πως αν μη τι αλλο ηταν αναμενομενη καθως αυτος θεωρω πως ειναι ο λογος για τον οποιο βρεθηκα εδω, οπως και περιεγραψα...δεν νιωθω μονος σεξουαλικα. Νιωθω μονος σε οτιδηποτε αφορα την υπαρξη μου. Ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθηκα.


Όχι δεν παρεξηγήθηκες, απλά ανέφερα αυτό που ανέφερες, το μόνος. Και δεν ανέφερες πουθενά το σεξουαλικά μόνος. Εντάξει εδώ.


> Εδω σιγουρα θα διαφωνησω. Ωντας στην κατασταση που ειμαι αναγνωριζω πως *κανεις* υπο οποιεσδήποτε 
> συνθηκες δεν θα ηταν διατεθημενος να μοιραστει κατι μαζι μου μονο κ μονο γιατι δεν ειμαι αυτο που θα 
> χαρακτηριζε καποιος "ευχαριστος ανθρωπος". 

Μη βιάζεσαι να συμφωνήσεις ή να διαφωνήσεις. Μιλάμε. Και σε ρωτάω, γιατί όχι κάποιος που θα ήταν σε παρόμοια θέση με εσένα; Πώς σου φαίνεται η ιδέα; Τότε το "κανείς" αλλάζει, μπορεί να γίνει λίγοι, αλλά αλλάζει.


> Την επιτυχια νομιζω την μοιραζεσαι ευκολα....νιωθεις χαρουμενος...ποιος δεν θελει να ειναι κοντα 
> σε χαρουμενους ανθρωπους? Τι να μοιραστεις απο το αντιθετο? Οι ανθρωποι θελουν να γελανε...
> και εγω μαλλον αυτο θελω...αλλα δε μπορω τωρα.

Πράγματι, στην επιτυχία τρέχουν όλοι... 
Σκέφτομαι ότι γίνεται να μοιραστείς αυτό που εσύ ο ίδιος είπες: "Θέλω να μοιαραστώ το κενό", "θέλω να μοιραστώ το τίποτα".

----------


## Tomhet

> Μη βιάζεσαι να συμφωνήσεις ή να διαφωνήσεις. Μιλάμε. Και σε ρωτάω, γιατί όχι κάποιος που θα ήταν σε παρόμοια θέση με εσένα; Πώς σου φαίνεται η ιδέα; Τότε το "κανείς" αλλάζει, μπορεί να γίνει λίγοι, αλλά αλλάζει.


Έχω αρκετές θεωρίες πάνω σε αυτό. Φοβάμαι πως δύο άνθρωποι που θα βρεθούν κάτω απο αυτές τις συνθήκες είναι πιο εύκολο να κυλίσουν μαζί παρά να βοηθήσει ο ένας στον άλλο. 
Έπειτα, (ζητώ και πάλι να μην παρεξηγηθώ...απλές παρατηρήσεις κάνω) όταν μιλάμε για σχέσεις αντιθέτου φύλου, σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις ισχύει αυτό λένε νόμος της ζούγκλας και επικράτηση του πιο ισχυρού. Αναφέρομαι στο ανδρικό φύλο που καλώς η κακώς πάει πακέτο με την ισχύ. Οι άντρες έχουν την έμφυτη τάση να είναι προστατευτικοί και οι γυναίκες να δέχονται αυτή την παροχή. Μην το πάρεις σεξιστικά.... Ουδής αναντικατάστατος λένε κιολας και όταν αφαιρέσεις αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό απο το λιοντάρι τότε η λέαινα θα αναζητήσει αλλού προστασία. Σε συνδιασμό με την εύθραυστη κατάσταση στην οποία θεωρώ οτι βρίσκομαι νομίζω πως το τραγικά μεγαλο ποσοστό του γυναικείου φύλου οσμήζεται την αδυναμία. Στο κάτω κάτω όπως είπα είμαι κ απο τη φύση μου αρκετά κλειστός ήδη. Νιώθω χειρότερα απο κουρελιασμένος απο αυτό που νόμιζα πως ήμουν. Νιώθω γυμνός απο οτιδήποτε θεωρούσα κάποτε ότι θα "κάνω αύριο" ακριβώς γιατί ξέρω πως οτιδήποτε θα μπορούσα ποτέ να πω σαν άνθρωπος έχει ήδη ειπωθεί ....και καλύτερα, οτιδήποτε θα μπορούσα να σκεφτώ έχει ήδη πραγματοποιηθεί ....και οτιδήποτε φοβόμουν το έχω τώρα μπροστά μου. Δε φαντάζω και πολύ alpha male ...

Ξανακοιτώ τώρα αυτά που μόλις έγραψα....δεν τα σβήνω γιατι τα πιστεύω αλλά νιώθω πως ο πραγματικός λόγος είναι άλλος αυτή τη στιγμή... Νιώθω πως έχω γεννηθεί σε λάθος εποχή, σε λάθος χώρα, σε λάθος ήπειρο, σε λάθος πλανήτη, σε λάθος σύμπαν. Γιατί εδώ αυτά που απαιτούνται απο εμένα μου φαίνονται αφύσικα. Δεν νιώθω να ταιριάζω στο masterplan που βλέπω να ακολουθείται. Λες και ανοίκω σε άλλο είδος, το είδος που παρακολουθεί τις ζωες άλλων και δεν ξέρει ποια είναι η δική του. Και αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με φύλα ή ισχύ ή αυτοπεποίθηση. Ξέρω οτι δεν κοιτάω τα πάντα γκρίζα...είναι γκρίζα. Θέλω πολύ να τα δω αλλιώς αλλά ξέρω οτι οταν προσπαθώ είναι απλά μια ανούσια προσπάθεια. Σαν να προτιμω να ειμαι μονος μου σε καθε μου σκεψη γιατί εκεί νιώθω οικεία αλλα παραλληλα να σκαω για αυτο.

Και ακόμα ένας λόγος είναι γιατί νιώθω πως ......η ελπίδα είναι απλά άλλος ένας λόγος για απογοήτευση.

----------


## fragile

το να βρεις ανθρωπους με τους οποιους θα μοιραστεις τον πονο σου, δεν ειναι τοσο δυσκολο με την καθαλιψη να μαστιζει στις μερες μας.
το δυσκολο ειναι να βρεις ανθρωπους οι οποιοι θα συμμεριστουν την χαρα σου.
και αν επιλεξεις να κανεις παρεα μονο με ατομα που υποφερουν οσο εσυ, σου υπογραφω πως μολις σε δουν να παιρνεις τα πανω σου, θα τους βγουνε πολλα απωθημενα.
κοινως θα ζηλεψουν.

----------


## aikaterini

> Με απολυτη σιγουρια, σου λεω οτι δεν εισαι μονος που νιωθεις και σκεφτεσαι ετσι....Οχι μονο ΕΣΥ λοιπον...
> 
> Σε καποια σημεια μπηκες στο μυαλο μου, γραφοντας σκεψεις που εχω κανει και εγω, καταστασεις που εχω ζησει και εγω! Αυτο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι οτι ο θεος μας δινει τοσα προβληματα οσα μπορουμε να αντεξουμε...και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι και εσυ μπορεις να κανεις ενα βημα παρακατω... Η θεληση να ζησεις εχει σημασια...και αν δεν την εχεις, φοβαμαι οτι θα καταληξεις φαντασμα στις ζωες των αλλων...
> 
> Ξερω πολυ καλα οτι η ζωη ειναι συνεχεια ενας αγωνας επιβιωσης, δεν μπορεις ποτε να αναπαυθεις και να σταματησεις...πρεπει παντα να προσπαθεις ολο και περισσοτερο για την επιτευξη των στοχων σου..... Θα σου ελεγα να χαλαρωσεις λιγο, να βγεις εξω και να χαμογελασεις στην ζωη σου, χωρις καποιον λογο, απλα επειδη υπαρχεις και ζεις και εχεις οσα εχεις, (αν σκεφτεις οτι καποιοι ισως δεν εχουν καν τα βασικα)... Για σκεψου, τους αρρωστους, τους ετοιμοθανατους, τους αστεγους, τους πεινασμενους, τους φτωχους... Εχεις αναλογιστει ποσοι ειναι αυτοι που ισως θα ηθελα κατι απο την δικη σου ζωη? Μπορει να σου ακουγεται τρελο αλλα εσυ ειπες παραπανω οτι ζηλευεις τις ζωες των αλλων, γιατι να μην υπαρχει καποιος που θα ηθελε κατι απο την δικη σου? Και στο κατω κατω, δεν ξερεις τι μπορει να κρυβει στην ψυχη του αυτος....
> 
> Θα σου πω μονο κατι προσωπικο, οτι πολυ καιρο πριν, σε μια ηλικια που θα μποροσα να κανω αλλα πραγματα, να ζω την ηλικια μου, να κανω τις τρελες μου και να ζω καθε στιγμη εχοντας το αλλοθι της νεοτητας και της εφηβειας, βρεθηκα ΜΟΝΗ μου κυριολεκτικα, βγαινοντας απο μια μακροχρονια σχεση με εναν χωρισμο αρκετα δυσκολο, χωρις φιλιες αληθινες, χωρις την βασικη στιριξη των δικων μου, αφου ολοι τους κοιτανε τον εαυτο τους, (και δεν υπερβαλλω!!!), και το σημαντικοτερο, αρρωστη με μια ασθενεια που με εκανε να δω την ζωη μου και τα ονειρα μου να μοιαζουν μακρινα, πολυ μακρινα και ακατορθωτα...και αυτο γιατι η ζωη μου θα τελειωνε απο την μια στιγμη στην αλλη...Πηρα ευθυνες πανω μου, χωρις να το θελω, ξαφνικα μεγαλωσα και ωριμασα αποτομα...
> 
> Θελω να σου επισημανω οτι κανεις απο τους δικους μου δεν ηξερε τιποτα γιατι απλα δεν ηθελα...καποιοι ανθρωποι δεν ειναι γεννημενοι για να γινουν γονεις... Ξερεις ποσες φορες εκανα τις ιδιες σκεψεις με εσενα? Απειρες... Ξερεις ποσες ωρες περασα στο νοσοκομειο ΜΟΝΗ μου? Πολλες...παρα πολλες.... Πονους, κλαμματα, μοναξια και μια κατασταση πο εμοιαζε μη αναστρεψιμη... Καπου εκει ομως θυμηθηκα τους στοχους μου και τα ονειρα μου...και δεν θεωρουσα δικαιο να "φυγω" χωρις να προσπαθησω...!Ειχα 2 επιλογες, η θα ζουσα, η θα πεθαινα! ΑΠΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ!
> ...


συμφωνω απολυτα

----------


## John11

> Νιώθω πως έχω γεννηθεί σε λάθος εποχή, σε λάθος χώρα, σε λάθος ήπειρο, σε λάθος πλανήτη, 
> σε λάθος σύμπαν. Γιατί εδώ αυτά που απαιτούνται απο εμένα μου φαίνονται αφύσικα. Δεν 
> νιώθω να ταιριάζω στο masterplan που βλέπω να ακολουθείται.

Αν σου φαίνονται αφύσικα, θα πρέπει να αναρωτηθείς μήπως πράγματι είναι αφύσικα. Μήπως πράγματι αυτά που απαιτούνται είναι πράγματι αφύσικα; Τι απαιτείται από εσένα; Ποιό είναι το masterplan; Ποιός το καθορίζει; Ποιός το ακολουθεί;


> Έχω αρκετές θεωρίες πάνω σε αυτό. Φοβάμαι πως δύο άνθρωποι που θα βρεθούν κάτω απο 
> αυτές τις συνθήκες είναι πιο εύκολο να κυλίσουν μαζί παρά να βοηθήσει ο ένας στον άλλο.

Η λέξη θεωρία έχει δύο έννοιες. Μπορεί να είναι μια σκέψη για την πιθανή εξήγηση κάποιων πραγμάτων που δεν έχει αποδειχθεί. Μπορεί όμως να είναι και μια αποδεδειγμένη θεωρία (μοντέλο). Αυτό που λες, είναι για σένα, -στο δικό σου μυαλό- αποδεδειγμένο; Δηλαδή είσαι σίγουρος; Αν ναι, για ποιό λόγο λες ότι μπορεί να μην βοηθήσει ο ένας τον άλλο;
Αν είναι όμως απλά μια σκέψη, ή κάτι που μπορεί να το έχει πει κάποιος άλλος, τότε θα σου ζήταγα να αναρωτηθείς αν πράγματι είναι αληθινό/σωστό;
Σε ρωτάω, γιατί πολλές φορές θεωρούμε κάποια πράγματα αληθινά γιατί τα πιστεύει πολύς κόσμος ή κάποιοι που θεωρούνται αυθεντίες, αλλά στην ουσία μπορεί να μην είναι αληθινά.

----------


## John11

> Δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο δυσκολο ηταν, ομως ηταν επιλογη μου να ειμια ΜΟΝΗ μου σε αυτο, αφου ηξερα οτι κανενας δεν μπορουσε να με βοηθησει ουσιαστικα, παρα μονο εγω τον εαυτο μου!


Λυπάμαι που πέρασες δύσκολα. Κανείς δεν θέλει για τον εαυτό του, ούτε για τους άλλους να έχουν δυσκολίες και βάσανα. Αλλά φαίνεται ότι είναι στη ζωή το να έχουμε και βάσανα.
Θέλω όμως να πω κάποια πράγματα για αυτό που αποκαλούμε "μόνος". Λες, ότι ήταν επιλογή σου να είσαι μόνη. Αλλά αν ισχύει αυτό που λες, ότι ήξερες ότι κανένας δεν μπορούσε να σε βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά, τότε δεν ήταν επιλογή σου αλλά πραγματικό δεδομένο, πραγματικότητα.
Το "μόνος" έχει μεγάλη διαβάθμιση. Αν ρωτήσεις, όλοι οι άνθρωποι θα σου πουν ότι νιώθουν μόνοι (μα όταν λέμε όλοι εννοούμε ΟΛΟΙ, σαν την διαφήμιση της wind ένα πράγμα). Αλλά, έχουν μεγάλες διαφορές τα "μόνος/η".

----------


## Δέσποινα

Tomhet, μίλησες και για μένα. Σ'ευχαριστώ. Λάθος σπίτι, λάθος χώρα, λάθος timing, λάθος τα πάντα. Αφύσικα τα πάντα. Είμαι σπίτι και θέλω να βγω έξω να σωθώ, βγαίνω έξω και θέλω να τρέξω σπίτι μου να κρυφτώ.

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

τομ διαβασα τα κειμενα σου κ περα απο τον πονο ψυχής που εχεις κ θα ηθελα να σου πω δυο καλες κουβεντες θα πω κατι ασχετο κ να με συχωρέσεις αλλά γράφεις υπέροχα βρε παιδί μου Υ - Π- Ε- Ρ - Ο- Χ - Α .....................κ οσο για ολα που αναφερεις σου εύχομαι να βρεις τις λύσεις σου σύντομα ,αλλα μια κ μιλάμε για καλλιτεχνική φλέβα να ξερεις οτι η μοναξια κ ευαισθησία ειναι μέρος της κουλτουρας σου...διαισθάνομαι

----------


## makis_dr

Πρεπει να αποκτησεις καποιο ενδιαφερον στην ζωη σου δεν νομιζεις φιλαρακι?μια χαρα τα λες πολλοι ανθρωποι εχουν τις αποριες αυτες και συμφωνω δες και λιγο την θετικη πλευρα των πραγματων....

----------


## Tomhet

> Αν σου φαίνονται αφύσικα, θα πρέπει να αναρωτηθείς μήπως πράγματι είναι αφύσικα. Μήπως πράγματι αυτά που απαιτούνται είναι πράγματι αφύσικα; Τι απαιτείται από εσένα; Ποιό είναι το masterplan; Ποιός το καθορίζει; Ποιός το ακολουθεί;


Απαιτείται απο εμένα να επιβιώσω σαν άνθρωπος. Το τί είναι "άνθρωπος" όμως νιώθω πως καθορίζεται απο τι βλέπω όταν είμαι έξω...βλέπω όντα που μοιάζουν με εμένα να γελάνε, να συνομιλούν, να παίζουν, να αγκαλιάζονται, να στηρίζουν ο ένας τον άλλο, να μοιράζονται τα καθημερινά, τα μικρά και τα ανούσια (όχι πως υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο). Και βλέπω και εμένα που δεν νιώθω πως μπορώ να τα κάνω αυτά. Όπου και αν βρεθώ νιώθω πως δεν είμαι στο στοιχείο μου. Που όμως? να στέκομαι στην μέση μιας πλατείας και να μην ταιρίαζω? τι διαφορετικό έχω? αποφεύγω τους καθρέφτες και τις φωτογραφίες μάλλον απο ανασφάλεια, αλλά ωρες ώρες νιώθω πως αν κοιταχτώ η μόνη λογική εξήγηση είναι πως θα είμαι πράσινος με ουρά. 
Να μην ταιριάζω σε αυτό που γεμίζει τις ζωές όλων? Σε μιά βλακία που θα φέρει χαμόγελο στα χείλη του άλλου? Αν δε μπορώ να συμμετέχω σε αυτό πόσο βλάκας μπορεί να είμαι? Αυτό που πάντα ένιωθα πως με καλύπτει συναισθηματικά είναι ....ντρέπομαι και μόνο που το λέω..."2 μέτρα άντρας" θα έλεγε κάποιος...μια αγκαλιά...και μέσα απο αυτό νόμιζα πως ένιωθα τα πάντα, ότι είχα να μοιραστώ με τον ανθρωπο που κρατούσα. Αυτά πέρασαν λοιπόν. Τα χέρια μου που κάλυπταν το άλλο σώμα και ήταν το μέσο για να νιώθω τώρα υπάρχουν μόνο για να κάνω την μίζερη δουλειά μου και να ανοίγω το γκάζι. Δεν θέλω να κάνουν τίποτε άλλο.
Τώρα βρίσκομαι να κοιτάω το κενό και αυτό εμένα...να μιλάω στο κενό και αυτό σε εμένα. Ίσως εδώ υπερβάλω λίγο....δε μιλώ μόνο στο κενό, αλλά και σε εμένα.
Δεν θέλω αυτό να είναι ο φίλος μου αλλά είναι...ήμουν πάντα μονογαμικός αλλά θέλω να το απατήσω.

Το masterplan είναι να είσαι αυτό που λένε "κοινωνικός". Μόνο έτσι ζεις τη ζωη που σου δάνεισαν. Επιστροφές δεν δέχονται οπότε απλά πρέπει να κάνεις αυτό που πρέπει. Αλλιώς ζηλεύεις...νιώθεις μόνος...αργότερα μισείς...μετά μάλλον τρελαίνεσαι και έχεις φτάσει στα 60 σου χωρίς να έχεις γνωρίσει τίποτα απο αυτά που θα έπρεπε. "Θα έπρεπε"...για αυτό νιώθω έτσι....γιατί θα έπρεπε. Θα έπρεπε να είμαι κοινωνικός. Αλλιώς τσάμπα κόπος στο μαιευτήριο. Συγγνώμη ρε μάνα...άδικα βασανιστηκες.
Φίλοι μου λένε για το που θα πάνε διακοπές πχ.....εγώ σκέφτομαι πως τις μέρες που θα πάρω άδεια απο την δουλειά μου θα με τρώνε οι σκέψεις όλη μέρα. Τι να κάνω? να μην πάρω άδεια ώστε να σκοτώνω λίγες ώρες εκεί απο το να κόβω βόλτες απο το pc στο κρεβάτι και ανάποδα παίρνωντας βαθιές ανάσες μπας και ηρεμήσω? Αυτό δεν είναι μέρος του masterplan...Το αίσθημα αυτοσυντήρησης μου, μου λέει πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με αυτή την εικόνα.
Σκέφτομαι παράλληλα τον κόσμο που είναι στην παραλία, με τα παιδάκια τους ή το innamorato/innamorata τους. Αυτό είναι το masterplan...Κατευθείαν γίνεται ένας πόλεμος στο μυαλό μου..."αυτή είναι ζωή"..."αυτά δεν είναι για μένα"...και μόλις ξεστομίζω αυτες τις δυο φράσεις συνειδητοποιώ που καταλήγουμε γιατί τα πιστεύω και τα δύο.




> > Έχω αρκετές θεωρίες πάνω σε αυτό. Φοβάμαι πως δύο άνθρωποι που θα βρεθούν κάτω απο 
> > αυτές τις συνθήκες είναι πιο εύκολο να κυλίσουν μαζί παρά να βοηθήσει ο ένας στον άλλο.
> 
> Η λέξη θεωρία έχει δύο έννοιες. Μπορεί να είναι μια σκέψη για την πιθανή εξήγηση κάποιων πραγμάτων που δεν έχει αποδειχθεί. Μπορεί όμως να είναι και μια αποδεδειγμένη θεωρία (μοντέλο). Αυτό που λες, είναι για σένα, -στο δικό σου μυαλό- αποδεδειγμένο; Δηλαδή είσαι σίγουρος; Αν ναι, για ποιό λόγο λες ότι μπορεί να μην βοηθήσει ο ένας τον άλλο;
> Αν είναι όμως απλά μια σκέψη, ή κάτι που μπορεί να το έχει πει κάποιος άλλος, τότε θα σου ζήταγα να αναρωτηθείς αν πράγματι είναι αληθινό/σωστό;
> Σε ρωτάω, γιατί πολλές φορές θεωρούμε κάποια πράγματα αληθινά γιατί τα πιστεύει πολύς κόσμος ή κάποιοι που θεωρούνται αυθεντίες, αλλά στην ουσία μπορεί να μην είναι αληθινά.


Οτιδήποτε βλέπω το θεωρώ αληθινό. Κάποτε έβλεπα και την αγάπη μπροστά μου. Τώρα φυσικά και όχι. 
Οπότε για τις "θεωρίες", φυσικά και πιστεύω πως ισχύουν καθώς το βλέπω με τα μάτια μου. Όχι δεν έχω πει σε κάποιον "τον πόνο μου" και κυλίσαμε μαζί...όπως είπα εξάλλου ντρέπομαι αφάνταστα καθώς όσοι με ξέρουν έχουν μια αρκετά διαφορετική εικόνα για μένα. Ξέρουν πως είμαι σχετικά μοναχικός αλλά όχι με την κακή έννοια.
Θα "κατηγορίσω" την δασκάλα αγγλικών που είχα πριν περίπου 12-15 χρόνια που ενώ ήμουν στο άνθος της ηλικίας μου και σχετικά παιδάκι ακόμα έκανε την διάγνωση που δεν είχε κάνει ποτέ κανείς. Πάνω σε συζήτηση που είχαμε περί ανέμων και υδάτων μου το είπε ξεκάθαρα, "you're a bit of a loner aren't you?". Τότε γέλασα φυσικά...Το θυμάμαι όμως ξεκάθαρα.
Δεν έχω κυλίσει λοιπόν με κανέναν, και προς θεού δεν θέλω να προβάλω το βάρος που νιώθω σε κάποιον άλλο. Αυτό για το οποίο είμαι όμως σίγουρος είναι πως προσελκύεις κάποιον με χαμόγελο, όχι με δάκρυ. Και τα βλέματα σας δεν γίνεται να συναντηθούν όταν κοιτάς κάτω. Ούτε μπορείς να κάνεις τον άλλο να νιώσει καλά όταν δεν μπορείς να του προσφέρεις αυτό που βλέπω στους άλλους. Γιατί εκείνος/εκείνη θα είναι άνθρωπος. Εγώ...δε ξέρω.
Οπότε θεωρώ εκ φύσεως αδύνατο να συναντηθούν δύο άνθρωποι κάτω απο αυτές τις συνθήκες. Συναισθηματικοί μπορούν όλοι να είναι...απο τον τύπο που γράφει τους στίχους σε σκυλάδικα και αυτόν που βάζει βολάνη τέρμα και περνά κάτω απο το σπίτι σου μέρα μεσημέρι και σε κάνει να εύχεσαι πως είχες για θεία την Βασιλειάδου, μέχρι και τον ερωτευμένο που γίνεται ποιητής για να εκφράσει την αγάπη του. Μπροστά όμως στο κενό, νομίζω πως όλοι δειλιάζουν. 
Και στο κάτω κάτω το πιο απλό απο όλα είναι το...πως να βοηθήσει κάποιος? Θα μου πεις, τι ήρθες να κάνεις εδω αν όχι για βοήθεια? Δε ξέρω ακριβώς. Πως να βοηθήσει λοιπόν κάποιος? Να με πάρει απο το χέρι και να με κάνει "ανθρωπο"? ή μήπως να μοιραστεί μαζί μου την σιωπή και το βλέμα και τίποτα παραπάνω? Και γιατί να το κάνει αυτό? Γιατί να μην πάει κάποιος μια βόλτα να γελάσει με φίλους και αντί αυτού να βρεθεί να κοιτάει τον ουρανό με έναν ξένο? Η φοβία μου είναι αυτή...πως δεν ταιριάζω με τίποτα. 


Ηλιάννα δεν γράφω υπέροχα σε καμμία περίπτωση...είμαι πνιγμένος μέσα στις σκέψεις μου και ούτε αυτό δε μπορώ να κάνω. Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για την προσπάθεια σου να τονώσεις το εγώ μου. Μπερδεύτικα για το αν θα έπρεπε να κοκκινήσω αλλά τελικά έκλαψα. Η δικτυακή αγκαλιά είναι μάλλον καλύτερη απο την καμία αγκαλιά.

Δέσποινα μακάρι να μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι, μιας που η ατακτη υποχώρηση είναι μέρος της καθημερινότητας μου και εμένα...Δυστυχώς όμως δεν νιώθω αρκετά δυνατός ώστε να προσφέρω την παραμικρή βοήθεια η συμβουλή. 
Κοίτα όμως που οποιοσδήποτε θα έλεγε το ανθρώπινο "κάνε κουράγιο, μην το βάζεις κάτω" κλπκλπκλπ... Νιώθω παράξενος που δεν το λέω, αλλά το συναίσθημα αυτό δεν είναι αρκετό ώστε να με κάνει να το πω έστω και σε δεύτερο χρόνο. Δεν είναι κυνισμός, ούτε και δεν θέλω να σε βοηθήσω...πιστεψέ με σε τετοια ζητήματα νιώθω πολύ ευάλωτος. Είμαι όμως ασήμαντος για να δίνω κουράγιο ή συμβουλές. Ζήτα καλύτερα απο την Ηλιάννα ...φαίνεται να τα πηγαίνει καλύτερα με αυτά!

Μάκη τι ενδιαφέρον? Το ξέρω πως "πρέπει" γιατί αυτό φαίνεται να είναι το κλειδί για να πραγματοποιήσεις αυτό που λένε "ζω" αλλά δεν βλέπω το πως αφού πλέον δεν έχω κανένα ενδιαφέρον και όλα μου φαίνονται ψεύτικα. Θα μπορούσα να σου πω με τι έχω ασχοληθεί στη ζωή μου, φοβάμαι όμως και θα συγκρατήσω την ανωνυμία μου, αλλά το θέμα είναι πως τα παράτησα όλα σε μιά περίοδο που τα μάτια μου έβλεπαν μόνο κάποια άλλα μάτια και πλέον δεν νομίζω ότι έχει κανένα νόημα να ασχοληθώ ξανά με τίποτα. Όχι γιατί θρηνώ την απώλεια της σχέσης. Θρηνώ την απώλεια του ποιος ήμουν πριν. Βουτήματα και κονιάκ κανείς...?

----------


## mariaanna0

Nομιζω οτι αρνεισαι να ζησεις...

Ειπες... * "Το ξέρω πως "πρέπει" γιατί αυτό φαίνεται να είναι το κλειδί για να πραγματοποιήσεις αυτό που λένε "ζω" αλλά δεν βλέπω το πως αφού πλέον δεν έχω κανένα ενδιαφέρον και όλα μου φαίνονται ψεύτικα. Θα μπορούσα να σου πω με τι έχω ασχοληθεί στη ζωή μου, φοβάμαι όμως και θα συγκρατήσω την ανωνυμία μου, αλλά το θέμα είναι πως τα παράτησα όλα σε μιά περίοδο που τα μάτια μου έβλεπαν μόνο κάποια άλλα μάτια και πλέον δεν νομίζω ότι έχει κανένα νόημα να ασχοληθώ ξανά με τίποτα. Όχι γιατί θρηνώ την απώλεια της σχέσης. Θρηνώ την απώλεια του ποιος ήμουν πριν.* "

Καταρχας μην βαζεις σε αυτην την δεδομενη στιγμη την λεξη "πρεπει"...Αν δεν θες ΕΣΥ, τιποτα δεν γινεται....
Επειτα,δεν ξερω με τι εχεις ασχοληθει, ομως πιστευω απλα οτι εχεις περισσοτερη δυναμη απο οσο νομιζεις....απλα καπου την εχεις κρυμμενη! Ολοι εχουμε μια δυναμη μεσα μας... Απλα ή εχεις βολευτει να βλεπεις ετσι τα πραγματα, ή δεν θες να το παραδεχτεις, γιατι φοβασαι...φοβασαι οτι αν πας παρακατω, θα θαψεις την προηγουμενη σου σχεση... (νομιζοντας οτι την προδιδεις ετσι...)
Οταν κανουμε σχεσεις, θελοντας και μη, αλλιωνομαστε και εμεις.... αλλοι γινομαστε καλυτεροι, αλλοι παλι βλεπουμε την ζωη μας απαισιοδοξα μετα απο εναν χωρισμο... Πολλες φορες μας βολευει να "πεφτουμε" γιατι πιο ευκολο ειναι να ειμαστε "το θυμα" παρα "ο νικητης".... Το να λεμε οτι φταιει ο αλλος για την κατασταση μας, μας βολευει... Ολα ομως αλλαζουν οταν πουμε οτι φταιμε εμεις και παρουμε την κατασταση στα χερια μας!

Μου ειναι αδιανοητο να πιστεψω οτι εχεις παραδωσει τα οπλα! Ξερεις, οτι οταν κατι τελειωνει, εκεινη την στιγμη, αρχιζει κατι αλλο? Στο χερι σου ειναι να το στρεψει προς το μερος σου... Σκεψου λιγο θετικα βρε παιδι μου...Ακομα και αν υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που θα ηθελαν να ειναι διπλα σου, με το να σε βλεπουν να αρνεισαι να ζεις και να εισαι παντα καταθλιπτικος, δεν τους βοηθας να σταθουν διπλα σου... Και ακομα και να δεν το δειχνεις, να εισαι σιγουρος, οτι φαινεται στα ματια σου, στην χροια της φωνης σου και γενικα στην αυρα σου ολη η αρνητικη ενεργεια που προβαλεις...

Για εμενα, οταν παρεις αποφαση να αλλαξεις, ειναι μονοδρομος.... ή το κανεις, ή παρασυρεσαι και ζεις μια ζωη χωρις να διεκδικεις τιποτα ζώντας με τα ψιχουλα που ισως σου πεταξει καποιος...παιρνοντας αξια απο καποιον που μπορει να σου πει καποια στιγμη μια καλη κουβεντα, αλλα και μειονοντας τον εαυτο σου καθε φορα που καποιος θα εχει να πει κατι αρνητικο για εσενα... Μη δινεις το δικαιωμα σε κανεναν να παιζεις με τα συναισθηματα σου, και ορισε την αξια σου σαν ανθρωπος, κρινοντας μονο εσυ τον εαυτο σου, για ο,τι εχεις κανει, και δεν εχεις κανει....

Εχεις αναλογιστει οτι ο καθε ανθρωπος ειναι ξεχωριστος? Αν εχεις επιλεξει να κανεις πραγματα που ξεχωριζουν ή δεν ακολουθει "η μαζα", μπραβο σου! Θελει ΔΥΝΑΜΗ να κανεις κατι που δεν κανουν οι αλλοι... Μιλησες για "μονογαμικοτητα"... ειναι κακο να επιλεγει κανεις να ειναι δοσμενος σε εναν ανθρωπο??? Δεν το νομιζω... ειναι επιλογη... καποιοι συμφωνουν, αλλοι διαφωνουν.... γιατι να σε ενοχλει αυτο? ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.... Και στο κατω κατω, το τι θα επιλεξεις να κανεις εσυ στην ζωη σου και ποιο δρομο θα ακολουθησεις αφορα ΜΟΝΟ εσενα....μην ασχολησαι αν αρεσουν οι αποψεις σου ή οχι...

_"Απαιτείται απο εμένα να επιβιώσω σαν άνθρωπος. Το τί είναι "άνθρωπος" όμως νιώθω πως καθορίζεται απο τι βλέπω όταν είμαι έξω...βλέπω όντα που μοιάζουν με εμένα να γελάνε, να συνομιλούν, να παίζουν, να αγκαλιάζονται, να στηρίζουν ο ένας τον άλλο, να μοιράζονται τα καθημερινά, τα μικρά και τα ανούσια (όχι πως υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο)."_ 
Ολοι αυτοι ομως που εσυ αποκαλεις ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ μπορει να εχουν περασει και πιο δυσκολα απιο εσενα...ολοι αυτοι καποια στιγμη πονεσανε, κλαψανε, χασανε καποιον, πενθησανε, αρρωστησανε, καταστραφηκαν, απογοητευτικα... ομως οπως ειδες, ΣΥΝΟΜΙΛΟΥΝ, ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ, ΑΓΚΑΛΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΖΟΥΝ...Ή τουλαχιστον, ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΝ!

Αυτο που μαλλον πρεπει να καταλαβεις και να βαλεις στο μυαλο σου, ειναι οτι ετσι ειναι η ΖΩΗ.... Παντα θα πεφτεις και θα σηκωνεσαι... Ετσι ειναι οι ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ, δεν εκτιμανε παντα ολοι οσα εμεις τους προσφερουμε.... Με καποιους ειναι δικαιη, με καποιους αδικη... ξερεις ομως ποσοι εχουν καει, εχουν πεθανει αλλα εχουν ξαναγεννηθει απο τις σταχτες τους??? 

Σταματα να αρνησαι την δυναμη σου και προσπαθησε να βγεις απο αυτην την τρυπα που εχεις πεσει.... Οταν πιανεις τον εαυτο σου να κανει αρνητικες σκεψεις, σταματησε τον! Μην σκεφτεσαι και πολυ τα πραγματα,γιατι θα βαλτωσεις... Ζησε πιο αυθορμητα την ζωη σου... χωρις πολλα πολλα....ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ! 

(αυγνωμη αν μιλησα καπου αποτομα ή σκληρα...)

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

*Ηλιάννα δεν γράφω υπέροχα σε καμμία περίπτωση...είμαι πνιγμένος μέσα στις σκέψεις μου και ούτε αυτό δε μπορώ να κάνω. Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για την προσπάθεια σου να τονώσεις το εγώ μου. Μπερδεύτικα για το αν θα έπρεπε να κοκκινήσω αλλά τελικά έκλαψα. Η δικτυακή αγκαλιά είναι μάλλον καλύτερη απο την καμία αγκαλιά.*

δεν ξερω τι λες πάντως είσαι ανθρωπός με ΠΟΛΥ περιεχόμενο ..λίγο από αυτό να εκμεταλλευτείς νομίζω θα βελτιώσεις τη ζωούλα σου κ όσο γιαυτό που γράφεις ότι ο λογος μου σε συγκίνησε νιώθω το ιδιο αυτή τη στιγμή...ξερεις η ενωση των ανθρώπων είτε με κρικο την αγαπη είτε την καλοσυνη είτε οτιδήποτε που τον κανει να νιωθει μια αγκαλιά είναι πηγή ζωής ..οπότε με δυο κουβεντες πηρες κ πηρα απο σενα κατι όμορφο ..σου στελνω μια αγκαλιά όλη εχουμε αυτή την ανάγκη κ πάλι θα σου χτυπήσω τον κώδωνα ..ΤΟΜ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΞΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΡΙΨΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΤΙΜΟΝΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ ..ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΟΛΟΜΟΝΑΧΟΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ..

----------


## nflu

Tomhet....βρεθηκες για λιγο στον πυρηνα της γης ε;..ακριβως στο κεντρο.....κι ηταν το φως τοσο εκτυφλωτικο και πυκνο....κι η ζεστασια τοσο απολυτη και κυκλωτικη, ποτισε τις φλεβες και καθε σου κυτταρο.....κι ησουν εκει....οπως δεν ησουν ποτε...πουθενα αλλου.....
ομως η πορτα ανοιξε ξαφνικα και πεταχτηκες βιαια εξω.... 
σου χω νεα..... εισαι εξοριστος φιλε μου...κι η πατριδα σου..ειναι μακρια ,χαμενη για παντα.......
το συστημα ηλεκτροδοτησης καηκε.....και τα καλωδιακια που απομειναν ζωντανα υπολειτουργουν..........
βαλε μπροστα την γεννητρια και προχωρα....δεν υπαρχουν απαντησεις....... 
υπαρχουν κι αυτοι οι ανθρωποι......... που μενουν εξοριστοι.... γιατι μια μονο πατριδα αναγνωριζουν..............

----------


## marian_m

Δεν είσαι ακόμη έτοιμος να πας παρακάτω. Αυτό καταλαβαίνω εγώ. 
Εξακολουθείς να παραμένεις πιστός σε κάτι που έχει τελειώσει, αλλά μάλλον δεν τελείωσε ακόμη μέσα σου. Κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει. 
Εκτός αν αποφασίσεις να εγκλωβιστείς για πάντα σε αυτό που νιώθεις τώρα, πράγμα απίθανο κατά τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## λιλιουμ

Eγω απορω πως κατσατε και τα διαβασατε αυτα τα σεντονια!!!

----------


## kalopisti

Tomhet ωφειλω να σου πω οτι εχεις συγγραφικο ταλεντο.. διαβασα κ τα δυο μηνυματα σου χωρις να το καταλαβω.. μου δημιουργησες εικονες κ περιεγραψες με πολυ ωραιο τροπο κ τα δικα μου συναισθηματα.. μαλλον ειμαστε πολλοι αυτοι που νιωθουμε ξενοι σε αυτη την κοινωνια.. πιστευω το προβλημα δεν ειναι δικο σου.. απλα γεννηθηκες σε λαθος χωρα, γιατι ειμαι σιγουρη σε καποια αλλη (βορεια) θα ενιωθες πιο οικεια.. αν βρεις καποια καλη ευκαιρια, θα σου προτεινα να φυγεις να δουλεψεις για ενα διαστημα στο εξωτερικο σε καποιο μερος το οποιο μεσα σου νιωθεις οτι σου ταιριαζει καλυτερα

το κενο που νιωθεις πιστευω οφειλεται οχι μονο στο γεγονος οτι δεν εχεις καποιον δικο σου ανθρωπο να συμμεριστει τα συναισθηματα σου,αλλα κ στη γενικοτερη κατασταση που επικρατει στο εργασιακο κομματι, στο οτι δεν σε γεμιζει η δουλεια σου, δεν πληρωνεσαι, δεν διοχετευεις καπου τη δημιουργικοτητα σου 

ασχολησου πιο εντατικα με τη συγγραφη, σου ταιριαζει κ ειναι ενας πολυ δημιουργικος τροπος αυτοψυχαναλυσης

----------


## Tomhet

@nflu...σε ευχαριστώ.

@marian_m 
Δεν νομίζω πως μένω πιστός σε κάτι που έχει τελειώσει...όπως είπα φρόντισα να το καταστρέψω εγω συνειδητά. Νιώθω πως τα κατάφερα. Θα με βόλευε νομίζω να έλεγα πως είμαι ακόμα αγκιστρωμένος γιατί θα ήξερα τι λάθος κάνω. Το "λάθος" που κάνω όμως είναι αυτό που με χαρακτηρίζει. Να προσπαθήσω να το αλλάξω? Φοβάμαι για το τι θα χάσω ακόμα απο εμένα.


@mariaanna0
Έχεις δίκιο για τα πάντα...πήρες το φιλμ και εμφάνισες τις αδυναμίες μου. Εκτός απο ένα πράγμα...Θεωρώ πως εγώ φταίω και γιαυτό δε μπορώ να κάνω αυτό που περιγράφεις ως "παιρνω την κατάσταση στα χέρια μου". Πως να το κάνω όταν ξέρω ότι έχω άδικο? Όταν ξέρω ότι το φταίξιμο είναι η αδυναμία μου? Να ξέρω πως το όπλο δεν έχει ούτε έναν κενό θάλαμο αλλά να ρισκάρω? Έτσι μου φαίνονται τα πάντα. Δεν είναι καν ρίσκο αυτό, είναι βέβαιο το αποτέλεσμα. Εγώ φταίω.
Είναι πολλοί που έχουν περάσει πιο δύσκολα απο εμένα. Δεν έχω λόγια για να περιγράψω το χάσμα αυτό. Το σέβομαι όσο δεν φαντάζεσαι. Σέβομαι και την δύναμη τους να συνεχίσουν. Είναι η δύναμη που βλέπω σε αυτούς, η ίδια δύναμη που δεν βλέπω σε εμένα που με κάνει να φοβάμαι ακόμα περισσότερο ότι φταίω εγώ όμως.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο που μου χάρισες.

@kalopisti
Καλως όρισες στο club των ανθρώπων που με έκαναν να δακρυσω. Τα παπούτσια που μου δίνεις μου είναι πολύ μεγάλα και δε μπορώ να τα φορέσω. Είμαι πιο μικρός άνθρωπος απο ότι νομίζεις.

@κανέναν
Μην είσαι θυμωμένη με τα πάντα. Όλοι κάνουν λάθη. Επέτρεψε αν θες το δικό σου λάθος να είναι το να είσαι θυμωμένη...μπορείς να το αναγνωρίσεις και να μάθεις απο αυτό όμως.

Έχει πολύ ωραίο καιρό πάντως σήμερα το βράδυ...ένα αεράκι σε σχέση με τις τελευταίες μέρες...και ξέρω πως δε θα μου πεί όχι σε μιά βόλτα. Θα μουγκρίσει απαλά αλλά αγχωμένα στην αρχή και μετά θα αντιδράσει ανάλογα στο άγγιγμα μου. Υπάρχουν μέρες που δεν θέλει πολλά πολλά και το σέβομαι, υπάρχουν μέρες που της αρέσει να με κάνει να προσπαθώ να κρατηθώ πάνω της.
Ξέρω ότι θα κάνω λάθος και εδώ όμως κάποτε...θα την εμπιστευτώ υπερβολικά. Το αναγνωρίζω και μαθαίνω και εγώ απο αυτό, όπως έχει συμβεί και στο παρελθόν...ετσι θα συμβεί ξανά.

Πολύ μεγάλο πράγμα η κατάλληλη παρέα...βλέπεις δεν της έχω μιλήσει ποτέ. Η επικοινωνία μας γίνεται χωρίς λέξεις. Δεν γνωριζόμαστε πολύ καιρό, μην νομίζεις. Μου έχει κρατήσει όμως παρέα όπως θα ήθελα και αυτό σημαίνει πολλά για μένα. Σιωπηλά και αγαπημένοι και πάντα όταν με αφήνουν όλοι οι άλλοι μόνο. Συμβαίνει συχνά όμως.

Όπως και η νύχτα. Όχι δεν είμαι μπεκρής, ούτε τοξικομανής. Ούτε γυρνώ ψάχνωντας συντροφιά τα βράδυα. Όπου σταθώ την έχω πάντα...απλά δε μπορώ να την αγγίξω και νιώθω ότι ποτέ δε μου φτάνει. Τον ίδιο ουρανό έχω απο πάνω μου να με κοιτά όπως και παλιά απλά δεν του έδωσα ποτέ σημασία. Δεν θα με εγκαταλείψει ποτέ όμως και δεν έχει κάτι να κερδίσει απο εμένα. Χαρίζεται σε όλους και δεν προδίδει κανέναν. Γιατί δεν μπορώ να μάθω τίποτα απο αυτόν?

Έχω περάσει ώρες ατελείωτες μόνος να κοιτώ και όμως δεν έμαθα κανένα απο τα μυστικά του. Γιατί εγώ νοιάζομαι, πληγώνω και πληγώνομαι. Δε με βλέπεις που σε κοιτώ πίσω απο την φιμέ ζελατίνα. Σε έχω ήδη πληγώσει.

Χιλιοειπωμένη και η φράση "η ζωή είναι μικρή". Τα δικά μου βράδυα περνούν αργά όμως. Το επόμενο πρωί τα θυμάμαι μακρυνά. Ίσως να φταίει οτι δεν είχαν κάτι συγκεκριμένο. 
Εδώ αρχίζει να σκοτεινιάζει ο πίνακας. Θα πιάσω το πινέλο, θα αδειάσω τα άλλα χρώματα και θα κρατήσω το μαύρο στο χέρι. Πόσο έυκολα το βαριέσαι το μαύρο? Αρκετά θα έλεγα. Είναι μυστικιστικό, προκλητικό, γεμάτο ερωτηματικά. Μέχρι να ποθήσεις κάτι άλλο γιατί το μαύρο είναι αυτό που σου υποσχέθηκαν....μαύρο. Και δεν σου είναι αρκετό. Με έκανες και το άδειασα όμως όλο...τωρα? τώρα που ήταν το μόνο χρώμα που είχα...γιατί μου το αλλάζεις? Κατάλαβα...ανθρώπινο είναι. Συγγνώμη με είχε συνεπάρει το γεγονός ότι μου ζήτησες το αγαπημένο μου χρώμα και βιάστηκα να το μοιραστώ.
Πού να ήξερα οτι είναι ανθρώπινο να χρησιμοποιείς σύριγγες, περιορισμούς, μέτρα και σταθμά. Όλα αυτά ήρθαν μετά απο εμένα. Εγώ απλά βρέθηκα δίπλα στην μηλιά και εσύ νόμιζες ότι πεινούσα. Να πω όχι στο κέρασμα? Και πως θα σου έπιανα κουβέντα? 
Με τα μαύρα σου μαλλιά και τα στρώματα απο ρούχα. Το παραμύθι αυτό έχει ήδη λογοκριθεί... απο εμένα. Μιλάει μόνο για λήθη και όχι για έρωτα. Για αυτόν φρόντισε το φίδι. Το είχα δει πως σε κοιτούσε όμως.

Τώρα σέρνομαι εγώ και αυτό έβγαλε πόδια. Απο αλαζονία, τέσσερα. Πως να συναγωνιστείς με κάτι τέτοιο? 
Και ο αγώνας είναι σε γνώριμο του έδαφος. Το δικό μου είναι στην μέση του πουθενά. Στην έρημο, ένα βράδυ σαν αυτό...με αεράκι να σου φέρεται απαλά. Και μόλις πέφτει η σημαία να τρέχω προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις. Να σκίζεται η σάρκα μου μην ξέροντας προς τα που να πάει. Το πιο δυνατό κομμάτι να θέλει να πάει μπροστά, το αδύνατο να τρέχει πίσω. Υπάρχει όμως και το κομμάτι που δεν τρέχει αλλά μένει εκεί. Το κομμάτι αυτό θα μετανιώσει μετά. Για την προσπάθεια που δεν έκανε, για την γνώση που νόμιζε πως είχε...για την σιγουριά που αισθανόταν ότι όλα είναι μάταια. Θα κάτσει να σκεφτεί...να αναλύσει.. Φυσικά θα είναι αργά μετά. Όχι γιατι θα χάσει τον αγώνα αλλά γιατί θα χάσει τον υπόλοιπο εμένα.

Κάθε βράδυ γυρνώ λιγότερος απο ότι ξεκίνησα.

----------


## kalopisti

γιατι σε εκανα να δακρυσεις? δεν θεωρω τραγικο το να ψαξεις για κατι καλυτερο στη ζωη σου ή να παλεψεις για τα ονειρα σου.. πιστεψε στον εαυτο σου κ μην τον ριχνεις, γιατι μεχρι στιγμης αυτο μου βγαζεις.. παραεισαι εξυπνος μαλλον κ ισως γι'αυτο νιωθεις οτι υστερεις σε αυτη τη δικτατορια της βλακειας που ζουμε... μην το βλεπεις σαν μειονεκτημα, καλο ειναι!  :Smile: 

υ.γ. τελειο το κειμενο σου...

----------


## streidi

> ΥΓ: δεν περιμενω καποια απαντηση...τις ξερω ηδη ολες...εχω ηδη απαντησει στον εαυτο μου οτι μπορει να απαντησει θνητος. Μονο θεοτητα μπορει να δωσει πλεον απαντηση...μεχρι κ εδω ομως πεφτω σε παγιδα...ουτε καν η θρησκεια δεν ειναι για μενα. 
> .


Πρόσφατα κάποιος άνθρωπος που σέβομαι πολύ, μου είπε ότι αυτό που τελικά ψάχνουμε όλοι είναι ο Θεός, απλά τον ψάχνουμε σε λάθος μέρη και γεμίζουμε το κενό που τελικά προκύπτει με τα διάφορα είδη "καλοπέρασης" ή επιτυχίας ή όλα αυτά που θεωρούμε τόσο σημαντικά μα είναι τελικά τόσο προσωρινά και ίσως ανούσια... (ή κάπως έτσι μου το είπε).
Μόνο τα δύο πρώτα μηνύματά σου διάβασα και σκέφτομαι, σε σχέση και με αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω... οι πιο πολλοί από μας αρκούνται σε όλα αυτά τα υποκατάστατα και συχνά δεν παίρνουν καν μυρωδιά τι παίζει...αλλά είναι και κάτι άνθρωποι τελικά που δε μπορούν από τη φύση τους να γεμίσουν με τα ψεύτικα, και νιώθουν πως δε χωράνε πουθενά...και όλο κάτι ψάχνουν γιατί δεν τους ταιριάζουν όλα αυτά τα μάταια, και όλο ψάχνουν το νόημα...μάλλον είσαι ένα από αυτά τα πολύ ξεχωριστά άτομα. Οπότε συνέχισε να ψάχνεις...ίσως και προς μια τέτοια κατεύθυνση.
Επίσης από τα μηνύματά σου μου φαίνεται απίστευτα τρυφερό άτομο... ή αυτό ή ξέρεις να χειρίζεσαι πολύ καλά το λόγο  :Smile:

----------


## Tomhet

Καμια φορα τα πιο απλά πράγματα είναι τα πιο δύσκολα. Το να αναπνέεις, το να βλεπεις, να νιώθεις, να ζεις. Ισως να μην έμαθα πως. Ίσως οι πνευμονες μου είναι αδύναμοι, τα μάτια μου θολά, η καρδία μου σε αρρυθμία και η ζωη μου.....?
Πως μπορώ να ζω "λάθος" και αν υπάρχει αυτό, ποιο είναι το σωστό? Λένε να πιέσω τον εαυτό μου για να ζήσω... αυτό που κάνω τώρα τότε πως λέγεται?
Οταν τα βράδια είναι οι ώρες ατελείωτες και ο δρόμος φαντάζει η μόνη λύση, γιατί ούτε αυτό είναι αρκετό? Αφου δεν εχω τίποτε άλλο.

Οι συμβουλές κινούνται πάντα σε αυτά που ξέρω ήδη... ασχολήσου με κάτι, γνώρισε κόσμο, γίνε κοινωνικός...Γιατί να νιώθω ότι όλα αυτά μου είναι το πρόβλημα? Γιατί να ασχοληθώ?
Γιατί να γνωρίσω κόσμο? Γιατί να γίνω κοινωνικός αν όλα αυτά δεν μου είναι ευχάριστα? Για να κερδίσω τι? Πόνο? Απογοήτευση? Τα ίδια δηλαδή που έχω και τώρα. Το ξέρω όμως οτι κάτι δεν είναι σωστό...το βλέπω.
Γιαυτό λοιπόν δεν άλλαξε τίποτα, απλά κέρδισα λίγο χρόνο...δεν περίμενα κιόλας να κόψει κάποιος ταχύτητα για να συμβαδίσει με τη ζωη μου. Ισως να το φαντάστηκα για λίγο, να το ευχήθηκα αμέσως μετά, ακόμα και να το πίστεψα αργότερα! ..μόνο για να απογοητευτώ απο το ποίος είμαι στο τέλος.
Τα τζάμια είναι θολά για κάποιο λόγο...όχι όμως απο πόθο...απο ντροπή. Και είναι τόσο καιρό έτσι που απλά μάλλον πρέπει να μείνουν έτσι. Όχι, δεν ειναι ένας χρόνος...είναι 29.

Και να, όπως σου μιλάω τώρα, μιλάω και σε εμενα όταν είμαι μόνος. Ούτε τότε όμως ο διάλογος είναι αυτό που θα ήθελα. Τίποτα απο αυτά δεν είναι αυτό που θα ήθελα. Δεν είναι καν συμβιβασμός! Είναι άγχος, ντροπή, φοβία και απογοήτευση. Η αγία τετράδα, πανταχού παρούσα. Σε αυτό πιστεύω...και με αγχώνει, με κάνει να ντρέπομαι, με φοβιζει αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν με απογοητεύει ποτέ! Μονάχα όταν απο χαζομάρα ξεχνιέμαι για λίγο...αλλά δε φταίει αυτή.

Σήκω...πήγε η ώρα 3:00...τι κάνεις? Δεν στριφογύρησες αρκετά? Τι κέρδισες? Ώρα να χάσεις λίγο ακόμα, με όποιο τρόπο μπορείς. Βγες εξω να δεις τους αδειους δρόμους...στο κιτρινο φως της αθηνας το βραδυ ολα φαινονται αλλιώς και ζωη έχει παει καπου δεν μπορεις να πας εσυ τωρα. Και αναρωτήσου, που ειναι όλοι? Δε θα σου αρέσει η απάντηση αλλά θα το κάνεις έτσι κ αλλιώς.
Αναρωτήσου τι κάνεις εκεί μετά...ουτε σε αυτό θα σου αρέσει η απάντηση αλλά θα το κάνεις
κ αυτό. Θες λοιπόν να γυρίσεις τώρα πίσω? ....αστεία πράγματα...

Και εσύ...εσύ μην λες οτι σε άγγιξαν ποτέ τα λόγια μου...μην λες οτι μοιράστηκες ποτέ κομμάτι απο το μυαλό μου. Απλά κοίτα τα και κούνα το κεφάλι. Γύρνα πίσω στο δικό σου ξεχωριστό μαυρο και άσε με εμένα στο βρώμικο λευκό μου, να μην σε ακουμπώ, να σε μην σε συγκρίνω, να μην σου λεω ζήσε και να μην μου λες οτι λεω παραμυθια!

Μήπως είναι πλέον αργά για οτιδήποτε? Έτσι πιστεύω...να πεθάνω όμως προσπαθώντας? Απογοητευμένος απο την αποτυχία? Ή με την ψευδαίσθηση οτι μπορούσα αλλά δεν προσπάθησα?
Κάπως το δεύτερο μου ακούγεται καλύτερο.
Θα ήθελα να μην το διάβαζες ολο αυτό...θα ήθελα όμως περισσότερο να μην το έγραφα.

----------


## Tomhet

...και εσυ θα μπεις μεσα απροσκλητος...
Θα χτυπησεις τις μυτες και τις φτερνες των παπουτσιων σου στο πατωμα να τιναξεις το χωμα...θα βγαλεις το παλτο σου και θα με δεις εκει...στο ιδιο σημειο που με αφησες. Στην ιδια πολυθρονα τοσα χρονια. Θα δεις το προσωπο μου προβληματισμενο..σχεδον σκεπτικο. Τα φρύδια μου ανασηκωμενα, το μετωπο μου ζαρωμενο.. Θα με πλησιασεις και θα με χτυπησεις φιλικα στον ωμο....πάλι εσυ? καθησε, τι αλλο να σου πω? Παντα εδω καθε βραδυ σε περιμενω και δεν αργεις ποτε. Αν σε βαρεθηκα? Αν θα ηθελα καποιον αλλο στη θεση σου? Ισως οχι. Ισως κάτι να αγγίζουν τα χερια μου και κάτι να βλέπουν τα μάτια μου...αλλα......Κάθησε λοιπον και κάνε μου παρεα...πες μου για το πως ειναι έξω και το τι χάνω. Πές μου για το πως είμαι και το τι δεν μπορώ να κάνω. Μόνο μην βγάλεις ήχο και μην με κοιτάξεις στα μάτια. Μην μου πεις οτι βλεπεις κατι που δεν ειμαι και μην μου χαλασεις την σιωπη. Ασε το I love you more than you'll ever know απο Gary Moore να παιζει και ασε την καρδια μου να τρανταζει το σωμα μου καθως συγχρονιζεται με τον ρυθμο του. Και οταν κλαιει η LP ασε με να κλαιω και να ξερεις γιατι. 

Και ολα αυτα που με εκαναν να νιώθω δυνατός? Ούτε καν ο θυμός πλεον? αντικαταστάθηκε και αυτο απο την θλίψη...πανε ολα με τον καιρο...Μα εγω δεν άλλαξα...

Τώρα είμαι μέσα....στο "σπιτι"...στο "δωμάτιο".
Παράξενα πραγματα...ποιανου το σπιτι? ποιανου το δωματιο? Δανεικά ειναι ολα και μη δεδομενα..όπως καθε τι με εκανε χαρουμενο και να νιωθω ασφαλεια.
Τι και αν ο υπολογιστης μου εκλεισε απροοπτα ενω το εγραφα ολο αυτο? Εφυγε απο τη δικη του μνημη, στην δικη μου ομως ειναι ολα εδω ακομα.
Δεν εχω ορεξη να βγω αποψε. Ειναι παραξενο να λεω αυτη τη φραση γιατι στο στομα οποιουδηποτε αλλου εχει τοσο διαφορετικη εννοια.
Ποσο αποκοσμο με κανει να νιωθω και αυτο....

Επέλεξα λάθος εδαφος να αφήσω την γραμμή μου ...να πω, "να ημουν και εγω εδω!"
Σαν τους ερωτευμενους που χαραζουν τα δεντρα με καρδουλες...σαν τα παιδια που γραφουν στα θρανια.
Σαν τους χαζους που γραφουν στην αμμο...αυτο εκανα και εγω. Θα σβήσει λοιπον με τον αερα, με την θαλασσα, μα χειροτερα ειναι οταν το σβησουν οι αλλοι περνωντας απο πανω.

----------


## Tomhet

Κοντεύει ένας χρόνος απο τότε που ξεκίνησα το thread αυτό...
Τι θα περίμενε κάποιος να πω οτι έχει γίνει στο ενδιαμεσο?
Εϊναι λευκο το background της σελιδας οποτε το οτι το κειμενο θα γραφτει με μαύρο χρώμα είναι μαλλον πρέπον.
Θα ήμουν ψεύτης αν έλεγα οτι δεν άλλαξε τίποτα...στο κάτω κάτω όταν είσαι σε κατηφόρα μια στιγμή αδυναμίας είναι αρκετή για να βρεθείς ακόμα πιο κάτω. Οπότε και έγινε. Το αν με έσπρωξαν ή αν έκανα εγώ λάθος δε το ξέρουμε και δεν παίζει ρόλο.
Είμαι εδώ ένα χρόνο μετά, χειρότερα απο πριν. Ωωωπ...είπα τη λέξη που δεν έπρεπε μαλλον....χειρότερα.
Εϊμαι εδώ και ζητάω βοήθεια...κάποιος να γυρίσει στη σελίδα 325 του manual της ζωής και να μου πει τι γράφει εκεί γιατί το δικο μου το πέταξα. Θέλω να σωθώ....θέλω όμως την ριμάδα τη βοήθεια που βλέπω να έχουν όλοι. Πως γίνεται να είμαι ο χειρότερος άνθρωπος που έχω γνωρίσει? Γιαυτό δεν υπάρχει κανείς? Επειδή δε γελάω με το παραμικρό και επειδή σας φοβάμαι?....θέλω μια σφαλιάρα όταν κλαίω και μια αγκαλιά οταν γελάω....ή και ανάποδα, δε με νοιάζει....κάποιος....σας το ζητάω....ζητάω βοήθεια....δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να κάνω.
Μπαίνω στο ιντερνετ να ζητήσω βοήθεια απο αγνωστους....με απογοητευει τοσο πολυ για μενα αυτη η φραση... Δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή...
Απλά ζητω βοήθεια απο όποιον μπορει να με βοηθήσει....

ΥΓ: Παρακαλείται οποιος προσέλθει να φέρει μαζι του σκαπτικά εργαλεία γιατι στην καρδια μου εχει ριζωσει μια τουλιπα και θελει λιγο προσοχη στην αφαιρεση....μην την καταστρεψουμε παιδια....την τουλιπα.....για την καρδια...βλεπουμε.

----------


## ioannis2

Καπου λες εισαι αναλυτικος. Το γνωρισμα του σιωπηλος δε σου εδωσε την ευκαιρια να εκφραστεις κι ετσι να ανατροφοδοτηθεις με τους αλλους. Η ανατροφοδοτηση εκει που δεν το περιμενεις σε κανει να ανατρεψεις παγιωμενες σου ιδεες για σενα και τη ζωη για τα οποια ενιωθες μεχρι τωρα απολυτη βεβαιοτητα. Η βεβιαοτητα αυτη μαζι με το γνωρισμα της αναλυτικοτητας εκαναν μεσα σου τις ιδεες/αντιληψεις αυτες/θεωρηση της ζωης να εμπλουτιζονται, να θεριεύουν και ταυτοχρονα να σου φτιαχνουν ενα φανταστικο με ψευδαισθηση ευτυχιας κοσμο στον οποιο ζουσες. Εκει ειναι που εβρισκες την ευτυχια, κι εκεινος ο χωρος σε απέκοπτε απ τους αλλους. Εκφραση του προς τα εξω ηταν οι στιγμες που επελεγες να σαι μονος πχ διαβαζοντας ενα βιβλιο ή οι βολτες μεσα στη νυχτα, κι εκει όμως παλι ήσουν μεσα σ αυτον τον δικο σου κόσμο. Αυτη η στερηση του ευατου μας, ιδιως όταν ξεκινα σε παιδικη ηλικια και εξακολουθει μετεπειτα ακαταπαυστα να ενδυναμωνεται, της δυνατοτητας ωφελημης αλληλεξαρτησης με τους αλλους, οδηγει στο να εχουμε ηδη φτιαξει μια δικη μας θεωρηση για τη ζωη που λογω της ελλειψης αλληλεπιδρασης φτασαμε στο σημειο να θεωρουμε ως την πλεον σωστη, τροπο ζωης που εξεταζομενος προσεκτικα ειναι μοναχικος, αφου στερηση αλληλεπιδρασης ειναι και στερηση επικοινωνιας και κατ επεκταση σχεσεων. Ομως μεσα σ αυτο το πλαισιο φτιαξαμε απαιτήσεις απο τη ζωη που ισως δεν ανταποκρινονται στις δυνατοτητες μας. Τις δυνατοτητες μας τις εκτιμαμε μεσα σ αυτον το φανταστικο μας κοσμο κι όχι στις πραγματικες του διαστασεις.

Φιλε διαβαζοντας τα δυο μακροσκελη περσινα σου μηνυματα και το χθεσινο δεν βρισκω καποια αλλαγη απο το πως ησουνα πέρσι. Δεν αλλαξε κάτι. Κι ομως το πνευμα με το οποιο εγραφες τοσο περσι όσο και φετος δινει εικονα ανικανοποιητου, αναγκη για αλλαγη. Δεν παλεψες για να αλλάξεις κατι απο μεχρι μεχρι φετος, ειτε λογω αβεβαιοτητας ως προς το τι θελεις ειτε επειδη αναγνωριζοντας τον εαυτο σου στις πραγματικες του διαστασεις διαπιστωσες αδυναμια κι ετσι δεν ξεκινησες το εγχειρημα που ειχες υποψη. Κανε κατι εφεξης, η αισθηση της επιτυχιας ειναι η καλύτερη αλλαγη. Το να ζουμε στο δικο μας κοσμο, συνειδητοποιημενοι γι αυτο, μετα απο καποια χρονια ειναι βεβαιο ότι η θεωρηση μας αυτη θα αλλάξει και θα μετανιωσουμε. Η δικη μου λύση ειναι η κίνηση, οτιδηποτε συνιστα εξωτερικευση, που να οδηγει στην ικανοποιηση, ητοι μικρες επιτυχιες. Ειναι βεβαιο πως αυτα που τωρα κανεις δε σε ικανοποιουν.

----------


## Tomhet

Σε ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου Γιάννη...
Θεωρώ ότι δεν είμαι στο ίδιο σημείο με πέρσι μα σε χαμηλότερο...Στο διάστημα που μεσολάβησε θεωρώ ότι προσπάθησα. Και σε προσωπικό αλλά και σε κοινωνικό επίπεδο.
Και το αποτέλεσμα αυτού ήταν η απογοήτευση και η απόρριψη δυστυχώς. Πριν βιαστείς να μου πεις οτι μάλλον δεν προσπάθησα αρκετά να σου πω οτι έκανα πράγματα που δεν είχα ξανακάνει ποτέ, πράγματα που φοβόμουν και που ήξερα οτι μου κοστίζουν. Πίεσα τον εαυτό μου, είπα πολλά "δε βαριέσαι", άλλα τόσα "μήπως κάνεις λάθος?" και χίλια ακόμα "η τώρα η ποτέ". Ήταν εύκολο να τα εντοπίσω καθότι όπως είπαμε αναλύω τα πάντα. Τα βρήκα, τα έκανα, αλλά.....
Σε όλα λοιπόν κατέληξα πως ήρθα δεύτερος, τρίτος, τέταρτος, τελευταίος...και παράλληλα βρήκα τις επιβεβαιώσεις που φοβόμουν πως ο κόσμος αυτός, δεν είναι αυτό που θέλω. Δεν μπορώ άλλο την απολυταρχία της μοναξιάς.

Ειλικρινά πλέον δεν ξέρω τι περιμένω απο το αύριο. Τι εύχομαι? Ντροπιασμένη μου παραδοχή είναι πως μέσα απο τα γραπτά αυτά εδώ, την μόνη μου επικοινωνία του δικού μου κόσμου με τον έξω...να βρεθεί κάποιος που θα δει αυτά που δεν μπορώ να πω με λόγια. 
Νιώθω πως δεν άφησα ποτέ τον εαυτό μου...πλέον δεν πιστεύω τις λέξεις "είμαι διαφορετικός" αλλά γιατί δεν είμαι σε τίποτα το οποίο περιλαμβάνει ανθρώπινη δραστηριότητα?
Εξακολουθώ να ζητάω βοήθεια,,,
Είναι τόσο απλό το αίτημα μου όσο και τα πράγματα που ζητάω από την ζωή αυτή. Δεν υπάρχει όμως κανένας...
Να το πω και ανάποδα? Αν δεν είμαι μόνος σε αυτό, ας μου μιλήσει κάποιος που θέλει εκείνος βοήθεια σε παρομοια κατάσταση.
Ζητάω απλά να υπάρχω. Όπως και όλοι...ζητάω ένα περιβάλλον ασφάλειας όπως βλέπω να έχουν όλοι...ζητάω πολλά...να μην είμαι αόρατος και ότι έχω να δώσω σαν άνθρωπος να μην το κρατάω μέσα μου σαν μια άρρωστη κύστη έτοιμη να εκραγεί. Ζητάω πολλά? 
Είναι παράξενο το πόσο πέφτω στα μάτια μου και στα δικά σας με το αίτημα αυτό....ξέρω πως και αυτό είναι ένα ακόμα βήμα δικό μου...γιατί μόνο εγώ ξέρω υπο τι συνθήκες θα έκανα κάτι τέτοιο.
Γιάννη όταν και αυτό θα αποτύχει...τι να πω? να κλάψω που απέτυχα? που απορρίφθηκα? που ζήτησα να προσφέρω αυτό που χρειάζομαι και εγώ και δεν το θέλει κανείς?
Είμαι ένας απλός άνθρωπος με πολλές αμαρτίες. Η μεγαλύτερη απο αυτές είναι ο μικρός εγωισμός.
Αυτός είναι ο Βαγγέλης. Μην είστε τόσο σκληροί....πονάει.

----------


## ioannis2

Φίλε, ο κακος απολογισμος δεν αφορα μονο εσενα. Αλλοι μπορει να μιλαμε για μαι στασιμοτητα τα τελευταια χρονια, ότι δεν πετυχαμε τιποτα απ αυτα που θα θελαμε. 
Αυτο το αμιλητο, το εχει πολλα να πει αλλά δε μιλαει ποτε παρα το ότι εχει τις καταλληλες απαντησεις, η πνευματικη-ψυχικη αφαιρεση μας απο το χωρο οπου ειμασταν με τους αλλους επειδη η φαντασια κυριαρχουσε, το οτι και οι αλλοι με τη σειρα τους δε μας εδωσαν σημασια, μας παραγνωρισαν, δεν μας προσφεραν ευκαιριες συναναστροφης, όλα αυτα μαζι συν κατι μεσα μας σαν λανθανουσα προδιαθεση για απομονωση που στα αρχικα σταδια υπο καποιες προϋποθεσεις ίσως ανατρεποταν χωρις να υπαρξουν όμως ποτε οι προϋποθεσεις αυτες, μας ωθησαν στο να κλειστουμε, να περιχαρακωθουμε σε ενα φανταστικο κοσμο τον οποιο μονοι μας φτιαξαμε όπου η αντιληψη μας για τη ζωη ειχε φτιαχτει με τα δεδομενα αυτου του φανταστικου κοσμου. Αυτη η αποσταση μας στερησε την εμπειρια της κοινωνικοτητας, ετσι δυσκολευομασταν στο να συναναστραφουμε και να γινουμε αποδεκτοι παρα το ότι ειχαμε παρα πολλα να προσφερουμε. Όμως αυτη η μακροχρονια κατασταση μας διαμόρφωσε ως χαρακτηρες. Ετσι δεν ειμαστε αποδεκτοι απο τους πιο πολλους παρα το ότι αυτοι σαν χαρακτηρες μας ελκυουν, πολύ θα θελαμε την παρεα τους όμως δεν καταφερνουμε να τους πλησιασουμε κι ετσι μας απορριπτουν. 

Σημασια εχει να μην τα βαζεις κατω. Πάντα να γινεσαι ενεργητικος και ποτε παθητικός στη ζωη. Κατι θα κερδίζεις με τον τροπο αυτο, τουλαχιστον μια ικανοποιηση μεσα σου ότι το προσπάθησες. Μεσα απο την τριβη αποκτας και την εμπειρια, ετσι η δυσκολια συναναστροφης και η απορριψη μειωνονται. Με τον τροπο αυτο ανατροφοδοτεισαι θετικα απο τους αλλους ή αν ειναι μαλακες μαθαινεις πως να τους αντιμετωπιζεις καταλληλα. Με βαση την ανατροφοδοτηση αυτη προσαρμοζεσαι, ητοι βελτιωνεσαι. Δεν θα τους κερδισεις όλους, επειδη στον πυρηνα ο χαρακτηρας δυσκολα αλλάζει, χμ ισως σε καποιο βαθμο ναι, καποιους όμως ναι. Νομιζω στην αρχη ειπες πως ειχες καποιες σχεσεις έστω μεχρι του σημειου που εφτασαν κι αυτο ακουγεται θετικό. Οπως λεω και σε αλλους και σε μενα ψαξε βρες τα καταλληλα για σενα ατομα οσο δυσκολο και χρονοβορο κι αν ειναι. Κι αφηνε τον εαυτο σου ελευθερο, μην τον μπλοκαρεις.

----------


## 1-555-Confide

σ'ενοχλεί που είσαι αυτός που είσαι γιατί θέλεις να είσαι κάτι διαφορετικό ή σ'ενοχλεί αυτό που είσαι και θέλεις να είσαι κάτι διαφορετικό γιατί η κοινωνία προμοτάρει διαφορετικά μοντέλα ύπαρξης από το δικό σου?

----------


## Tomhet

Είμαι καλά με τον Βαγγέλη....τον συμπαθώ...τον θεωρώ δίκαιο, ευγενικό, ρομαντικό, μελαγχολικό, με χιούμορ, με μυαλό, με αξίες, με ερωτισμό, με φιλοδοξίες, με πάρα πολλά όνειρα, με διάθεση για τα πάντα, με επιμονή, με ευαισθησίες, με απειρα συναισθήματα, με καρδιά. Τι δεν είμαι? κυνηγός, κοινωνικός, επιθετικός όσον αφορά τις σχέσεις μου με άλλους, όμορφος. 
Το πρόβλημα μου είναι οτι τίποτα απο αυτά που εχω δεν είναι αρκετό για να μου επιτρέπει να είμαι αποδεκτός για αυτό που είμαι στην κοινωνία. Γιατί τίποτα απο αυτά δεν είναι κριτήρια για την ζωή. Ζηλεύω που βλέπω τους άλλους να ζουν είτε έχουν είτε δεν έχουν κάτι απο όλα αυτά και δεν μπορώ να βρω το κομμάτι του παζλ στο οποίο κουμπώνω ακριβώς γιατί δεν είμαι αποδεκτός από την κοινωνία.
Στο περιβάλλον που ζω την παρούσα στιγμή, και λόγω ηλικίας, όλοι είναι γατζωμένοι πάνω απο την σχέση τους ή τον άντρα/γυναίκα του και "ζουν" με αυτο σαν κριτήριο.
Δεν απολαμβάνω τίποτα απο ότι βλέπω τους άλλους να κάνουν όταν βγαίνω έξω, και δεν θέλω να είμαι υποχρεωμένος να τα απολαμβάνω αλλιώς να νιώθω όπως νιώθω...εξόριστος.
Θέλω να μπορώ να πλησιάσω έναν άνθρωπο και να παρουσιάσω τον εαυτό μου όπως τον περιέγραψα στην αρχή του κειμένου αυτού γιατί αυτός είμαι. Δεν είμαι αυτός που θα βγει το βραδυ να παει για ποτό, να παει για καφε, να χαθεί μέσα στο ίδιο πλήθος ανθρώπων που λένε τα ίδια λόγια και ψάχνουν τα ίδια πράγματα γιατί αυτή είναι η κοινωνία μας τωρα. Μου αρέσει να κάθομαι κάπου ή
Είναι όμως αδύνατο γιατί το περιβάλλον μου είναι ....απλά ανύπαρκτο. Δεν έχω κανέναν δίπλα μου οπότε η τριβή που αναφέρουμε δεν γίνεται να υπάρχει. Θέλω να πιστέψω πως ότι υπάρχει σε εμένα έχει αντίκρυσμα...αλλα αν αυτό που έχω είναι εγκλωβισμένο εξορισμου στο δωμάτιο μου....τότε το ίδιο ακριβως ισχύει και για όλους τους άλλους.
Αδιέξοδο.

----------


## vagpap

Tomhet,γεια σου και παλι. Γεια σου κ εσενα Γιαννη ,που πολυ σεκτιμω απο τοτε που εσπευσες να ενδιαφερθεις για εναν τελειως αγνωστο , γιατι δεν παντρευτηκε κτλ.κτλ ,εισαι καλο παιδι .Tomhet ,η Βαγγελη ,για ναφησουμε τα χαζοψευδωνυμα ,κατι καταλαβα οταν σουκανα τα 'κοπλιμεντα' τις προαλλες αλλα λεω , μπα ,δεν μπορει . Σουχω νεα ομως .Ειμαι σε χειροτερη κατασταση απο σενα . Απο κει που ολα προοιωνιζαν ενα καλο κ 'ευτυχισμενο ' μελλον ,πηρα τη κατω βολτα . Ανευ λογου κ αιτιας , που μπορει να υπαρχει μια αιτια αλλα δεν μπορω να την εντοπισω . Μεχρι τα 40-42 ημουνα πολυ καλα,ειχα τα σπορ μου ,τα χομπυ μου ,τους φιλους μου, τις ωραιες κοπελλες πλαι μου , την ναυτιλιακη μου εταιρια 



, την οποια εχω αδρανοποιησει προ πολλου, κ τοτε αρχισα σιγα-σιγα να βουλιαζω ,σε σημειο που , τωρα στα 52 μου , μενω παλι με τους γονεις μου , εδω κ 7 χρονια , ακου τωρα 52 κ μενω με τους γονεις μου , εχω 6-7 χρονια να βγω εστω για εναν καφε με καποιον (κυριολεκτω), κ στο σουπερμαρκετ για να παω καταβαλω τεραστια προσπαθεια , ειμαι ,τα ταλευταια 3 χρονια κρεβατι-τηλεοραση κ ξερω γω τι . Εχω να διαβασω βιβλιο , που διαβαζα σαν μανιακος, απο το 2008 , διοτι απο την κακη διαθεση δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω , εχω , οχι να 'παω' με κοπελλα , να βγω με κοπελλα ,εστω για μια βολτα, 8-9 χρονια ,ας ειμαι 'ελκυστικος'' αντρας-παιδι κ συμπαθης ειμαι(αυτο εισεπρατα απο τους γυρω μου, απο πιτσιρικας ),ας εχω τους φιλους μου που εχουν σταματησει να μου τηλεφωνουν(αφου λεω συνεχεια ,οχι δεν μπορω κτλ κτλ)ας εχω το οικονομικο μου λυμενο, τι να τα κανω ? βεβαια , πηγα σαν καλο παιδι στους γιατρους , πηρα τα φαρμακακια μου , αλλα πηγαινω απο το κακο στο χειροτερο , κ οπως κ εσυ ουτε ξερω πλεον τι περιμενω , βεβαια εκει που λες 'βλεπω τους αλλους να περνανε καλα ', ξερω οτι κ οι αλλοι δεν περνανε τοσο καλα οσο δειχνουν . Απορω με τον εαυτο μου , πως μπορω κ αντεχω αυτη τη φρικη που ζω . Για καποιον ομως ανεξηγητο λογο , πιστευω οτι δεν μπορει , καποια στιγμη η ιστορια θα παρει την 'πανω βολτα' ,βεβαια οταν ειμαι εντελως χαλια , ουτε αυτο το πιστευω . Εισαι πολυ ευφυης , ξερω οτι ταχεις σκεφτει ολα , ξερω οτι δεν χρειαζεσαι συμβουλες ,αλλωστε σαυτη τη φαση που εισαι κ ειμαι , οι συμβουλες δεν πιανουν . Ο μονος λογος που ταγραψα ολα αυτα ,Βαγγελη, ειναι για να δεις οτι δεν εισαι μονος σου , αν αυτο σε παρηγορει. Και κατι αλλο. Λες οτι πεφτεις στα ματια ολων με τα γραφωμενα σου . Εγω δεν το αισθανομα αυτο , ουτε ντρεπομαι για την κατασταση μου . Εκει Βαγγελη , σορρυ , αλλα ειναι ιδεα σου . Να μην ντρεπεσαι καθολου . Ισα-ισα , ενας ανθρωπος που λεει οτι ειναι 'χεστης' μονο χεστης δεν ειναι . Ειναι ενα παλληκαρι που εχει το θαρρος να πει , αυτο που δεν μπορουν οι αλλοι . Ολοι ειμαστε φοβισμενοι σαυτη τη ζωη, λιγο η πολυ .Λιγοι ομως το παραδεχονται . Καπου εχω ταυτιστει μαζι σου , αλλα νομιζω οτι παραεισαι ευαισθητος . Κι εγω ειμαι , αλλα οχι σαυτο το βαθμο.

----------


## 1-555-Confide

Μπορώ να δω αυτό που έγραψες για την υπερανάλυση. Σε εμποδίζει να δράσεις μερικές φορές, έτσι? Σα να χάνεσαι μέσα στο μυαλό? 
Νιώθεις ποτέ παιδί Βαγγέλη? Νιώθεις ελεύθερος να είσαι εσύ δίχως τις σκέψεις κρίσης και κριτικής? Νιώθω να μην σε αποδέχεσαι, έχεις σκεφτεί τόσο πολύ που φτάνει 
για χίλια χρόνια, απ' την άλλη καταλαβαίνω πως δε μπορείς όσο και να το ζορίσεις να γίνεις ένας άλλος, και γιατί άλλωστε, έχεις τόσα που σε κάνουν μοναδικό!
Θα σου έλεγα αυτά που είσαι να σταματήσεις να τα αναμασάς, να πεις, αυτό είμαι επιτέλους, αυτό είμαι, είμαι αντικοινωνικός. Γιατί αυτό νομίζω πως είσαι και πως έτσι λειτουργείς.
Γιατί χρειάζεται να γίνεις κάτι άλλο? Υπάρχουν τόσα ενδιαφέροντα πραγματάκια μέσα σ'αυτό το ωραίο που είσαι. Γιατί δεν τα υπερασπίζεσαι και όλο τα βάζεις κάτω από τον φακό? άστα ρε, στραβώνονται!
Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι? Αν ξύπναγες αύριο το πρωί και ήσουν μονάχος σου στον κόσμο, άντε και με λίγα ακόμη άτομα σαν εσένα, θα σε πείραζε? Ή θα ενιωθες καλύτερα?

----------


## Tomhet

Confide δεν φαντάζεσαι σε πόσο κόσμο έχω κάνει αυτή την ερώτηση....μόνο που εγώ ρωτούσα αν ξυπνούσαν μόνοι τους....τι θα έκαναν και αν πιστεύουν οτι θα μπορούσαν να ζήσουν.
Το 99.99% απάντησε ναι θα μπορουσα, θα εβρισκα τρόπο....κούνια που τους κούναγε αυτους και τον εγωισμό τους.

Η απάντηση μου στην ερώτηση σου είναι οτι θα ένιωθα ελεύθερος. Θα έπαιρνα καθε πρωι μια βαθυά ανάσα ανακούφισης και θα ζουσα τον κόσμο στο έπακρο.
Έστω και με ένα άτομο. Δεν θέλω να κάνω ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου...δεν ταιριάζω με το πλήθος, το έχω ξεκαθαρίσει αυτό στον εαυτό μου. Είμαι 30 χρονών και ακούω ακραιες μορφές metal αλλά ποτέ μου δεν είχα παρέα τέτοιου είδους. Γιατί δεν ταιριάζω με αυτούς. Ποτε μου δεν είχα μάζα μαζί μου για καμία απολύτως απο τις επιλογές μου. Είμαι χαρούμενος που δημιουργήθηκε μέσα απο αυτά ο χαρακτήρας μου. Είμαι δυστυχισμένος γιατί είμαι άνθρωπος και δεν μπορώ να ζήσω μόνος μου.
Ειμαι άντρας στο φύλο αλλά δεν αντέχω να τους βλέπω να πουλάνε ψευτοτσαμπουκά και να ακολουθούν όλοι σαν αγέλη τα αθλητικά δρώμενα λες και δεν ειναι προσωπική προτίμηση αλλά προτίμηση που πηγαίνει πακέτο με το φύλο.
Μ'αρέσει να μιλάω ρομαντικά οχι για να ρίξω γκόμενες....αλλά στο τετράδιο μου...μου αρέσει να κάθομαι να κοιτάω την θάλασσα αλλά όχι στην παραλία με 10000000 κόσμο να παθαίνει παράκρουση τριγύρω αλλά κάπου ήσυχα να μπορώ να παρατηρήσω ότι θέλω να νιώσω ότι θέλω απο αυτό που βλέπω.
Εϊναι λίγο ειρωνικό που θα τους ακούσεις όλους να διαφέρουν αλλά είναι όλοι εκεί, στον τσαμπουκά, στο ποδόσφαιρο στην παραλία,στις συναυλίες κλπ. 

Αν νιώθω ποτέ παιδί? 
Κοιτα γύρω σου και δες τους "μεγάλους". Εϊναι όλοι ίδιοι...με το τσιγάρο στο χέρι, με το "μαλακα" στο στόμα και το "γαμω" στην καρδιά. Κοίτα τα παιδιά που δεν ξέρουν απο μάρκες, δεν ξέρουν λέξεις και το λένε με νοήματα...που δε τους νοιάζουν τα χρώματα, οι εθνικότητες, τα πολιτικά, τα θρησκευτικά, τα ψέμματα τους είναι για το αν έφαγαν μια καραμέλα παραπανω και όχι αν πρόδωσαν την εμπιστοσύνη κάποιου....
Δεν είμαι άξιος να είμαι παιδί...θέλω όμως τόσο πολύ να ξεχάσω το πως είναι να είσαι μεγάλος.

Δεν είμαι αντικοινωνικός....είμαι μοναχικός και μελαγχολικός. Δεν νομίζω να είναι το ίδιο. Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με το πλήθος όταν αυτό μένει στα λιμέρια του και εγώ στα δικά μου. Το πλήθος δεν έχει συναισθήματα....εγώ όμως έχω και μάλιστα αυτό με ορίζει σαν άτομο. Είμαι εντάξει με αυτό που είμαι αλλα........

Νιώθω απελπισμένος που σήμερα έπρεπε να κάτσω να κλαίω επι 2 ώρες και δεν εχω έναν άνθρωπο να μου ανοίξει την πόρτα και να μου πει μια κουβέντα.
Τόση υπερηφάνια και εγωισμό έχω....θέλω να το κάνω εγώ αυτό για άλλους αλλά δεν μπορώ.
Γιατί ο καιρός μας είναι τέτοιος που όταν πλησιάσεις κάποιον του αντίθετου φύλου κατευθείαν "την πεφτεις σε γκομενα". Και αν με ρωτήσεις "γιατι δλδ ντε και καλα του αντίθετου φυλου? αυτο απο μονο του είναι υποπτο" η απάντηση μου είναι γιατί τον ρομαντισμό και την μελαγχολία που με χαρακτηρίζουν δεν μπορώ να την μοιραστώ με άντρα....κατανοητό ελπίζω το γιατί χωρίς εξηγήσεις.

Η μεγαλύτερη ειρωνία απο όλες είναι ότι οι μισοί/μισές που θα δούν το κείμενο θα νιώσουν καλά και οι άλλοι μισοί θα νιώσουν άσχημα. Ποιοι είναι οι χειρότεροι?
Αυτοί που θα νιώσουν άσχημα γιατί θα δουν ποσο τυποποιημένοι είναι σαν "μεγαλοι" του κόσμου αυτου? η αυτοι που θα νιώσουν καλά γιατί με "αισθάνονται" με "καταλαβαίνουν"? που είστε ολοι τότε?
Σας λέω ότι είμαι 30 χρονών άντρας και κλαίω γιατί πονάω για την ψευτιά την προδοσία όλα τα αίσχη του κόσμου όπως τα έχετε κάνει, τον εγωισμό σας, την μοναξιά και την περιθωριοποίηση που με έχετε κάνει να νιώθω γιατί δεν θέλω να ζήσω σαν εσάς εκμεταλλευόμενος αλλους για να νιώθω καλά και να περνάω την ώρα μου....που είστε λοιπόν όλοι εσέις οι διαφορετικοί?
Το inbox μου είναι ανοιχτό, μένω στην Αθήνα και τα βράδυα κλαίω για την ψυχολογική, σωματική και πνευματική μοναξιά που μου έχει επιβληθεί. 
Περιμένω....

----------


## 1-555-Confide

Εγώ δε νιώθω ούτε καλά ούτε άσχημα. Δε σε λυπάμαι δλδ, γιατί δε νομίζω πως αυτό που είσαι είναι για λύπηση. Απλά είναι. Μερικές φορές παλεύουμε να αλλάξουμε αυτό 
που είμαστε, γιατί έχουμε μάθει πως έπρεπε τάχα να ήμασταν κάτι άλλο. Και δε σκεφτόμαστε πως αυτό το Άλλο είναι κονσέρβα τις περισσότερες φορές. Με αυτά που γράφεις, δείχνεις να ψάχνεις έναν φίλο. Ένα πρόσωπο να μοιραστείς πράγματα. Αυτό επιθυμείς? Βαγγέλη, τι γίνεται από οικογένεια? Είναι πονεμένη ιστορία μήπως?

----------


## 1-555-Confide

"απομακρύνεται σα λύκος της στέπας, γυροφέρνοντας κοντά στα μικρόψυχα κοπάδια της πόλης"
γιατί μου το θύμισες

----------


## Tomhet

Έχω κόψει τον ομφάλιο λόρο με την οικογένεια μου με τον ίδιο τρόπο όπως και με τον κόσμο.
Καμία κακία...απλά δεν επικοινωνούμε γιατί δεν εχουμε τίποτα κοινό. Δεν έχουμε άσχημα συναισθήματα απο καμιά πλευρά...βρισκόμαστε σε γιορτές κλπ....δεν έχω όμως τίποτα κοινό και δεν θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε.
Τίποτα να σκαλίσουμε εκεί, πραγματικά....

Αυτό που είμαι είναι για λύπηση όμως.
Κοίτα με να παρακαλάω σαν το ψάρι που χρειάζεται νερό γιατί χωρίς να έχω ζήσει ποτέ μου έξω απο αυτό και χωρίς να έχω συναίσθηση του κινδύνου καθότι στο σχολείο των ψαριών δεν διδάσκουν βιολογία, ξέρω ότι αργοπεθαίνω.
Και το χειρότερο? το inbox μου είναι ακόμα άδειο. Κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται...όχι για να "Δωσει βοήθεια"...κανεις φιλε confide δεν ενδαιφέρεται για τα λόγια μου. Δεν συγκινουν κανέναν.
Αν έγραφα πχ ότι πουλάω κανένα ipad ή οτι ψάχνω για καμιά γκόμενα να περάσουμε καλά σίγουρα κάποιος θα απαντούσε.
Δυστυχώς με θεωρώ έξυπνο και αυτό με ρίχνει ακόμα πιο κάτω. Πόσο μικρός μπορώ να νιώσω όταν ξέρω πως τίποτα απο αυτά που έχω στο μυαλό μου δεν ενδιαφέρουν κανέναν αρκετά για να τον κάνει να με σταματήσει να κλαίω?
Διάβασε τα κείμενα μου απο την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος....σε προκαλώ...είναι όλος ο εγωισμός που έχω...αυτός και τίποτα παραπάνω καθως δεν είχα ποτέ στην ζωή μου καμία απαίτηση απο ζωντανό οργανισμό...διάβασε τα και πες μου τι λιγότερο έχω απο αυτους που αυτή τη στιγμή που εγώ γράφω εδώ αυτα...είναι έξω και γελάνε πίνουν φωνάζουν κάνουν σεξ και η μέρα τους θα περάσει απλά έτσι. ΞΕΡΩ οτι έχω κάτι λιγότερο....και αυτό με ρίχνει πιο κάτω απο όσο φαντάζεσαι....

----------


## vagpap

Βαγγελη , καλα τα λεει ο confide. Καπου εκει εξω υπαρχει ενα ατομο , θηλυκου γενους , που θα σε καταλαβει , θα νιωσει καλα μαζι σου . Αξιζεις πολλα , αλλα καπου δεν πιστευεις στο εαυτο σου ,μαλλον κ πιστευεις κ δεν πιστευεις. Ουτε εισαι αντικοινωνικος , απλα διαφορετικος . Ναξερες ποσες κοπελες ψαχνουν εναν ανθρωπο σαν κι εσενα , κ ποσοι αντρες ενα φιλο σαν κ εσενα . Εγω σε βρισκω μια χαρα , αλλα δεν μπορω να σου αλλαξω την κοσμοθεωρια σου , ουτε κ θελω , θα ηταν αλλωστε πολυ 'πραξικοπηματικο ' . Τωρα πως μπορει να σε ριχνει το οτι αισθανεσαι 'εξυπνος' ,που εισαι ,μην τα ξαναλεμε , αυτο δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω .

----------


## fantasy

Tomhet εχεις μοναδική γραφή που υποδηλωνει πολλα για την προσωπικοτητα σου. Εύχομαι γρήγορα να βρεις το έρισμα για να άρχισεις να μοιραζεσαι πραγματα  :Smile:  Ποτε ομως μην βάζεις καμια κοπελα και κανεναν πανω απο τον εαυτό σου!

----------


## 1-555-Confide

Συμφωνώ, δυνάμωσε το εγώ σου. Φτιάξε τον εαυτό σου έξω από κρίσεις, αποδέξου τον και πήγαινε από κει κι ύστερα. Και, ακόμη κι αν δε το βλέπεις τώρα, σε κάθε κατάσταση υπάρχουν θετικά. Ας πάρουμε πχ την οικογένειά σου, δεν έχετε σχέσεις. Αυτό είναι ελευθερία, για άλλον όμως θα σήμαινε δυστυχία, κτλ, όλα είναι θέμα οπτικής και ερμηνείας. Φτιάξε τις δικές σου ερμηνείες. Πέτα ό,τι κουβαλούσες και δώσε δικό σου νόημα στα πάντα.

----------


## ioannis2

> Συμφωνώ, δυνάμωσε το εγώ σου. Φτιάξε τον εαυτό σου έξω από κρίσεις, αποδέξου τον και πήγαινε από κει κι ύστερα. Και, ακόμη κι αν δε το βλέπεις τώρα, σε κάθε κατάσταση υπάρχουν θετικά. Ας πάρουμε πχ την οικογένειά σου, δεν έχετε σχέσεις. Αυτό είναι ελευθερία, για άλλον όμως θα σήμαινε δυστυχία, κτλ, όλα είναι θέμα οπτικής και ερμηνείας. Φτιάξε τις δικές σου ερμηνείες. Πέτα ό,τι κουβαλούσες και δώσε δικό σου νόημα στα πάντα.


Τι του λες τ' ανθρωπου? όλα αυτα τα έχει ακούσει χίλιες δυο φορες μεχρι σημερα, δεν εχει αναγκη να το μαθει κι απο σενα. ας με επιβεβαιώσει ό ίδιος.
Σκόρπιες τετοιου ειδους συμβουλές όσο καλές και να ναι σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις σαν του Τομετ δε βοηθάνε, απλά τονωνουν καπως τις δυναμεις και ανακουφίζουν τον πόνο κατα το χρονο που τις ακουει κανεις και μετα σχετικα συντομα ξεθωριαζουν και επανέχρονται τα ίδια. αρα η συνταγη θεραπειας δεν ειναι σε τετοια λόγια.

----------


## ioannis2

> .........
> 
> Σας λέω ότι είμαι 30 χρονών άντρας και κλαίω γιατί πονάω για την ψευτιά την προδοσία όλα τα αίσχη του κόσμου όπως τα έχετε κάνει, τον εγωισμό σας, την μοναξιά και την περιθωριοποίηση που με έχετε κάνει να νιώθω γιατί δεν θέλω να ζήσω σαν εσάς εκμεταλλευόμενος αλλους για να νιώθω καλά και να περνάω την ώρα μου....που είστε λοιπόν όλοι εσέις οι διαφορετικοί?
> 
> ....


Γιατί αραγε απομονωσα αυτο μεσα στα τοσα πολλα, αραδιασμα ψυχης, που μας λες. Μήπως μ αυτο το αποσπασμα θετεις τοσο το πρόβλημα όσο και την αιτία του. Αυτοι που δεν πονανε για τα τετοια που λες αλλα τα κανουν και νιωθουν κι ωραια γι αυτο δεν ειναι καθόλου μόνοι. 
Οι ησυχοι, οι ευαισθητοι, οι πνευματωδεις, αυτοι που τους αρεσει το διαφορετικο, οι ντροπαλοι, που συνδυαζουν λιγο πολύ ολα αυτα ειναι μόνοι.
Φίλε έχεις κανει ψυχοθεραπεια? Η ψυχοθεραπεια τουλάχιστο θα σου δειξει το δρομο προς τη λύτρωση όσο δυσκολος κι αν ειναι, τουλάχιστον θα τον ξερεις. Με το να λες τις σκεψεις και να κανεις σκόρπιες κινησεις για βελτίωση από μονος χωρίς συμβουλή ειδικού ουσιαστικα πελαγοδρομείς.

----------


## vagpap

> Τι του λες τ' ανθρωπου? όλα αυτα τα έχει ακούσει χίλιες δυο φορες μεχρι σημερα, δεν εχει αναγκη να το μαθει κι απο σενα. ας με επιβεβαιώσει ό ίδιος.
> Σκόρπιες τετοιου ειδους συμβουλές όσο καλές και να ναι σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις σαν του Τομετ δε βοηθάνε, απλά τονωνουν καπως τις δυναμεις και ανακουφίζουν τον πόνο κατα το χρονο που τις ακουει κανεις και μετα σχετικα συντομα ξεθωριαζουν και επανέχρονται τα ίδια. αρα η συνταγη θεραπειας δεν ειναι σε τετοια λόγια.


Πεστα ρε Γιαννη , εισαι πολυ λογικο παιδι .

----------


## ioannis2

Κι εγω ψες φίλε τελικα εμεινα σπίτι γιατι δεν βρηκα παρεα να βγω. Ο ενας μου ελεγε ψεματα πως δεν μπορουσε, ο άλλος δεν γουσταρα να παω εκει που πήγε κι ο τριτος δεν ειναι του εξω ηταν όμως και κουρασμενος λόγο δουλειας. Απ τους αλλους... διερωτάμε γιατι εχω αρκετα τηλ καταχωρημενα στο κινητο μου και δεν τα διαγραφω κι αυτους μαζι τους αφου τους περισσοτερους αν δεν παρω εγω τηλ με δικη μου πρωτοβουλία κανεις τους δε με αναζηταει ποτε. Ετσι χθες βραδυ ενω ειχα δυναμισμό και ηθελα να βγω τελικα εμεινα σπιτι. Οι απαντησεις στο γιατί ειναι μεσα σε όλα αυτα που γραφεις και γραφουμε εδω γενικα.

----------


## vagpap

Γιαννη , σοο ειπα , σεκτμω απο τοτε που ενδιαφερθηκες για εναν αγνωστο ,γιατι δεν παντρευτηκε κλπ. Γιατι λοιπον κανεις δεν σε αναζηταει ? δεν εχεις κολλητους ? βλεπεις ανηκω στην παλια γενια ,κ παροσπαθω να καταλαβω τη δικια σας. Αστο , Γιαννη , τωρα ηρθε ο tomhet.

----------


## Tomhet

Καλημέρα....
fantasy, η γραφή μου υποδηλώνει ότι είχα πολύ χρόνο να σκεφτώ...τίποτα παραπάνω.
Έχω πράγματα να μοιραστώ...θέλω...(μάλιστα το προσπάθησα πολλές φορές)...αλλά δεν μπορώ γιατί απλά δεν υπάρχει κανείς στην ζωή μου...ούτε φίλος ούτε σχέση ούτε τίποτα.
Έχω ήδη βάλει όλο τον κόσμο πάνω από εμένα, οχι "μια κοπέλα"...πως θα μπορούσε να ήταν αλλιώς όταν είμαι απλά ανύπαρκτος? όταν η κοινωνία έχει κάποιο μηχανισμό εξόντωσης και τον έχει στρέψει πάνω μου. Σε κάποιο άλλο thread ένα άτομο ρωτάει για το αν οι αδύναμοι παντρεύονται...γράφω την απάντηση μου εδώ και ελπίζω να μην την δει γιατί θα την πληγώσει...Η θεωρία της εξέλιξης λέει πως οτιδήποτε άχρηστο με τον χρόνο θα αποβληθεί και μόνο τα δυνατά χαρακτηριστικά θα επικρατήσουν. 
Έτσι νιώθω και για μένα. Ότι έχω αποβληθεί για κάποιο λόγο...λόγω αδυναμίας δηλαδή.
Το να συνεχίσω να σκέφτομαι πράγματα όπως "έχω εμένα", "δυνατό εγώ", "εγώ μπορώ να δώσω νόημα" κλπ πλέον μου φαίνονται σαν σκέψεις τρελού.
Είναι σαν να σας έλεγα ότι πχ είμαι άντρας 180 κιλά και 1.60 και θέλω να γίνω μπαλαρίνα.... θα μου λέγατε οτι εχω την δύναμη? Τρελός θα ήμουν...
Δεν έχω τόσο εγωισμό.
Συντηρώ το thread αυτό ένα χρόνο τώρα χωρίς καμιά μεταβολή και όση δύναμη και να έχω ο κόσμος γύρω μου δεν έχει αλλάξει. Η γη συνεχίζει να περιστρέφεται με τον ίδιο ρυθμό ο κόσμος συνεχίζει να με αγνοεί με την ίδια απάθεια.
Δεν έχω καμία αξία καθότι στη ζυγαριά στέκομαι μόνος μου...η άλλη πλευρά είναι πάντα κενή. Δεν υπάρχει μέτρο.
Αν πιστεύετε ότι είμαι έξυπνος, ότι, ότι, ότι....δεν νομίζετε ότι θα το έχω σκεφτεί αρκετά και θα έχω προσπαθήσει αρκετά? κάτι κάνω λάθος όμως...δεν μπορώ να το βρω.

Confide βγήκα έξω στον κόσμο με το δικό μου βήμα, με το δικό μου ύφος, με το δικό μου μυαλό, δεν επηρεάστηκα ποτέ απο μόδες, κύματα, ιδέες αλλά...
Ήμουν μόνος...βασιλιάς στο βασίλειο του τίποτα? Έτσι μου φαντάζει αυτό που περιγράφεις...
Ανταλλάσσεται βασίλειο με παρέα...ευάερο, ευήλιο, αχρησιμοποίητο, στο κουτί του....η παρέα ας είναι ταλαιπωρημένη, τσαλακωμένη, λερωμένη....
Αρκεί να ξέρει τι σημαίνει να έχεις, να θέλεις, να αναζητάς.

ΥΓ: Με προλάβατε ενώ έγραφα την πρωινή μου γκρίνια για καλημέρα.....



> Τι του λες τ' ανθρωπου? όλα αυτα τα έχει ακούσει χίλιες δυο φορες μεχρι σημερα, δεν εχει αναγκη να το μαθει κι απο σενα. ας με επιβεβαιώσει ό ίδιος.
> Σκόρπιες τετοιου ειδους συμβουλές όσο καλές και να ναι σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις σαν του Τομετ δε βοηθάνε, απλά τονωνουν καπως τις δυναμεις και ανακουφίζουν τον πόνο κατα το χρονο που τις ακουει κανεις και μετα σχετικα συντομα ξεθωριαζουν και επανέχρονται τα ίδια. αρα η συνταγη θεραπειας δεν ειναι σε τετοια λόγια.


Ναι δυστυχώς έπεσες μέσα...έχω μάλιστα ήδη ξεκαθαρίσει την θέση μου και σε άλλα threads εδω μέσα...δεν δίνω ελπίδα και δεν την περιμένω. Ο κάθε ένας θα κάνει αυτό που του λέει ο δικός του νους.
Γιάννη ναι, κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία...να σου πω όμως κάτι..δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένος...νιώθω μονίμως ένα βήμα μπροστά σε κάθε μας διάλογο. Θα μου πεις δοκίμασε αλλού και ξέρεις οτι το έχω σκεφτεί ήδη...όπως επίσης θα ξέρεις ήδη και τον λόγο για τον οποίο δεν το έχω κάνει και δεν χρειάζεται να στο εξηγήσω...
Συνεχίζω να βλέπω ακόμα τον ψυχοθεραπευτή όμως....η αλήθεια βέβαια είναι πως 50ευρω για 45 λεπτά παρέας είναι πολλά.
Να στηριχτώ σε 1 άνθρωπο, τον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου ακούγεται το ίδιο ανούσιο με οτιδήποτε άλλο....και όπως είπα δε το βλέπω να δουλεύει κιόλας.

Τα λόγια όμως εδώ κάποιες φορές όντως με ανακουφίζουν...ίσως είναι γιατί νιώθω ότι έχω κάποιον απέναντι μου. 
Γιαυτό συνεχίζω και γράφω και διαβάζω και σας αναζητώ. Τι άλλο μένει?

----------


## ioannis2

Τι ειδους ψυχοθεραπεια ακολούθησες? 
Η ψυοθεραπεια δεν ειναι για να βρεις καποιο να λες τον πόνο σου, θα τολμουσα να πω πως ουτε το κατα πόσο συμπαθας ή σ αρεσει σαν χαρακτηρας ο ψυχοθεραπευτης που εχεις απεναντι σου παιζει το μεγαλο ρολο, αλλα το να σου προσφερει την καταλληλη για σενα μεθοδο για να κατανοήσεις και να λύσεις από μόνος σου το προβλημα σου. Οχι σκορπιες κουβεντες και λυσεις δλδ αλλα μεθοδολογία για να την ακολουθησεις. Αν αυτο σου το προσφερε ασχετως αν εσυ το εφαρμοζες τοτε για μενα ειναι καλος. 

vagap, οι σχεσεις μας με τους ανθρωπους σημερα ειναι οι ίδιες από τοτε που μας πρωτοθυμόμαστε στη ζωη. και παραμενουν εως τελους ίδιες εκτος κι αν αλλαξει κατι συνταρακτικα. τι το ψάχνεις....

----------


## 1-555-Confide

μάστα. και για πες μας Γιάνη τώρα που τα συζητάμε, αφού για σένα δε λειτούργησαν τα γιατρικά που προτείνεις, με ποιο θαύμα λες να λειτουργήσουν σε αυτήν την περίπτωση?
εντάξει, θα αφήσω τους ειδικούς στη μιζέρια να αναλάβουν το θέμα.

----------


## Tomhet

Γιάννη το σχόλιο για τον ψυχοθεραπευτή και το ποσό/ώρα, ήταν περισσότερο χιουμοριστικό καθότι είναι πραγματικά ο μόνος άνθρωπος με τον οποίο κάνω κάποιο διάλογο μέσα στη βδομάδα...Δεν ήταν μομφή προς τον επαγγελματισμό του, σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση όμως δεν νομίζω ότι είμαι σε θέση να κρίνω τίποτα καθότι δεν έχω άλλη εμπειρία από την ειδικότητα...Αν με έχει βοηθήσει? ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω καθότι ακόμα πιστεύω ακράδαντα πως τίποτα δεν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει..είναι τέτοιο το περιβάλλον μου...

Confide ο Γιάννης δε νομίζω να το είπε με κακία...νομίζω ότι ουσιαστικά μιλούσε για λογαριασμό μου, με την δική μου αγανάκτηση και την δική μου απελπισία όπως την περιγράφω εδώ. Γιατί η αλήθεια είναι πως ναι, έχω ακούσει αρκετές φορές λόγια ελπίδας, και ναι βοηθάνε σαν παυσίπονο αλλά αργά η γρήγορα βρίσκομαι πάλι στην ίδια θέση...
Δέχομαι απόλυτα τις θέσεις και των 2 και έτσι και αλλιώς οι σκέψεις αυτές που εκφράζονται απο 2 διαφορετικά άτομα (confide/Γιαννης) υπάρχουν ήδη στο μυαλό μου και αντικρούονται... Έχω ελπίδα (γιατί ζω προς το παρόν) έχω όμως και απόγνωση. Είναι λογικό να εκφράζονται και τα δύο.
Εκτιμώ τον χρόνο και των 2 σας και σας παρακαλώ μην κάνουμε το thread χώρο τσακωμού...Όχι οτι υπάρχει τέτοια διάθεση απο πλευράς σας απλά σας το ζητώ έτσι και αλλιώς για να το δουν και οι υπόλοιποι...

----------


## keep_walking

Και εγω μονος ειμαι , αλλα εχω καλη διαθεση. Κατι απλο που παρατηρησα με τα χρονια ειναι οτι οταν αλληλεπιδρας με τους αλλους ανθρωπους και αυτοι αλληλεπιδρουν μαζι σου. Τους δινεις λιγο απο τον εαυτο σου , σου δινουν λιγο απο το δικο τους. Οπως γινεται και με το παρον νημα. Σπουδαια σοφια θα μου πεις ειπες , ειναι αυτονοητο αυτο που λες. Αλλα δεν ειναι και τοσο αυτονοητο αν το καλοσκεφτεις , μιας και μας εμποδιζει πολλες φορες ο εαυτος μας ακομα και στα πιο απλα πραγματα. Απο κει και περα "μαθαινεις" να αλληλεπιδρας με ποικιλους τροπους και βρισκεις και ατομα με κοινα ενδιαφεροντα κλπ κλπ. Ευκολο στα λογια δυσκολο στην πραξη, εχουμε μια ζωη για να "μαθουμε".

----------


## ioannis2

> μάστα. και για πες μας Γιάνη τώρα που τα συζητάμε, αφού για σένα δε λειτούργησαν τα γιατρικά που προτείνεις, με ποιο θαύμα λες να λειτουργήσουν σε αυτήν την περίπτωση?
> εντάξει, θα αφήσω τους ειδικούς στη μιζέρια να αναλάβουν το θέμα.


...ψάχνεις για κτυπήματα κάτω απ τη μέση?
δεν ειχα σκοπο να σε προσβαλω ως χαρακτηρα αλλά να απορρίψω αυτο που ειπες με τα δικα μου επιχειρηματα, δεν ξερω βεβαια την ιδιοσυγκρασία σου αν και βγαζω μαλλον καλο συμπερασμα.
Καλή συνεχεια! :Stick Out Tongue: 

Οσο για σενα ΚΕΠ, εσύ επεδιωξες να σαι μονος, δε σου τα φερε η ζωη να σαι κατι που νιωθεις ότι δε σε γεμίζει όπως με τα ατομα που ανταλλάζουν αποψεις στο θεμα και η ουσιωδης διαφορα σου μ αυτους εγκειται σ αυτο (αν όντως εισαι μονος τελικα που γενικα δε δινεις τετοια εντυπωση).

----------


## Tomhet

Confide μπορώ να σου στείλω pm?

----------


## keep_walking

> Οσο για σενα ΚΕΠ, εσύ επεδιωξες να σαι μονος, δε σου τα φερε η ζωη να σαι κατι που νιωθεις ότι δε σε γεμίζει όπως με τα ατομα που ανταλλάζουν αποψεις στο θεμα και η ουσιωδης διαφορα σου μ αυτους εγκειται σ αυτο (αν όντως εισαι μονος τελικα που γενικα δε δινεις τετοια εντυπωση).




Η ζωη μου φερε μια απο τις πιο δυσκολες σε αντιμετωπιση ασθενειες στο ψυχολογικο τομεα , και εχω περασει πανω απο δεκαετια παντελως μονος , περαν της οικογενειας μου. Απο κει και περα εαν δεν σε γεμιζουν οι ανθρωποι και δεν θες να τους κανεις παρεα , ναι εισαι μονος. Εαν δεν ανοιγοταν αυτο το νημα δεν θα υπηρχαν οι απαντησεις και τιποτα απο αυτα δεν θα υπηρχε σαν τρανη αποδειξη. Εαν θελεις κατι πολυ , πρεπει να προσπαθησεις να το επιτυχεις και οχι να τα παρατησεις και να ρθει ως δια μαγειας. Ακομα κατι που εμαθα ειναι οτι σχεδον ολοι κουβαλανε σοφια και οπτικες γωνιες , απλως ειναι διαφορετικες απο τις δικες μας και μερικες ειναι πολυ ξενες και αταιριαστες με την ιδιοσυγκρασια μας , αλλα αξιζει τον κοπο να της "δεις".

----------


## ioannis2

Εντάξει Κεπ! Η συζητηση στο θεμα τα φερε να μου πεις αυτα για σενα. Ευχομαι ολόψυχα να σαι καλα, να το χεις ξεπερασει και να σαι πάντα καλα, να σαι στα βηματα που σε οδηγουν μπροστα.
Η ιδιοσυγκρασια την οποια ανεφερα πιο πριν και την επανελαβες μετα εσυ διαμορφωνεται, μεταξύ άλλων, μεσα απο συναναστροφές με τραυματικα βιωματα. Κι ο παρεξηγημενος τροπος προσεγγισης σ αυτο το χωρο μιας καλοπροαιρετης κι επωφελους σκέψης μπορει να ναι το αποτελεσμα μιας νοητικης διεργασιας που γινεται πλεον σχεδον αυτοματα, την οποια όμως παλευουμε να αλλάξουμε η οποία έχει την απαρχή της σ αυτα τα βιωματα. Κατι τετοιο πρεπει να αναλογιζομαστε καθε φορα που μας απευθυνεται κατι εδω απο αλλο μελος το οποιο μας θιγει. 
Επίσης, αλλο το δε με γεμίζουν οι άνθρωποι και ετσι δε θελω να τους κανω παρεα κι αλλο με γεμίζουν, θα θελα να κανω παρεα μαζι τους αλλα δε με αποδεχονται. Αυτο το δευτερο ειναι βασανο.
Καποτε ταυτιζω την παρουσια μας σ αυτο το χωρο με απροσπάθεια απο μερους μας στο να αλλαξουμε και να βελτιωσουμε τη ζωη μας, παρα το ότι γεμισαμε τις σελιδες του φορουμ με το πως με ακριβεια θα επιτευχθει αυτο (στην πραξη δλδ κανουμε τιποτα ή ελαχιστα) ή ως αναγκη καταφυγης, το με απλα λόγια θελω καπου να τα λέω. Η αλλαγη ειναι εξω.

----------


## aeolus74

> Μπροστά όμως στο κενό, νομίζω πως όλοι δειλιάζουν.


Το κενό είναι αυτό που προκαλεί τον φόβο; ή μήπως ο ρόλος της ύπαρξής του είναι να μας προστατέψει από αυτόν; Κανείς δεν μπαίνει στην διαδικασία να αποσυρθεί απο τον κόσμο γύρω του εάν δεν τον βλέπει σαν απειλή. Η δειλία είναι η αιτία της κενότητας και όχι το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Tomhet

Με το κενό τα πηγαίνετε όλοι μια χαρά αφου σας κάνει να αισθάνεστε σίγουροι για οτι είστε.
Ο κόσμος σας δεν με απειλεί...πως σου ήρθε αυτό? Ο κόσμος σας είναι τόσο μικρός και ασήμαντος ....δυστυχώς με έχετε εγκλωβίσει και εμένα μέσα σε αυτόν όμως και δεν το ζήτησα.
Εγώ και το μυαλό μου είμαστε κάθε άλλο παρα κενοί. Ο φόβος σας για το διαφορετικό είναι αυτό που σας κάνει να ζείτε σαν τις μέλισσες και να ακολουθείτε τα ίδια πράγματα κάθε μέρα.
Στα μάτια σας όμως είμαι σίγουρα δειλός εφόσον την τόλμη μου δε μπορείτε να την μετρήσετε με τα δικά σας μέτρα.
Όπως έμαθα πρόσφατα δεν είναι μόνο το κενό που σας κάνει να δειλιάζετε...είναι και η αδυναμία.
Και εγώ είμαι αδύναμος.
Το inbox μου παραμένει κενό. Ίσως αν δεν το έλεγα αυτό θα πιστευατε πως είχε άλλες μελισσούλες μέσα και θα νομίζατε πως έχει και μέλι και δε θα το φοβόσασταν.
Ακριβώς όπως και αν δεν παραδεχόμουν τις αδυναμίες μου θα με θεωρουσατε δυνατό....όπως ακριβώς κάνετε και για τους εαυτούς σας.

----------


## 1-555-Confide

Πώς ορίζεις την αδυναμία? Γιατί το να μην έχεις κοινωνικές επαφές δεν ορίζεται ως αδυναμία. Όσο για το κλάμα, ούτε αυτό, αφού αποτελεί τρόπο συναισθηματικής αποφόρτισης,
μία μέθοδο του οργανισμού να επανέλθει στην ομοιόσταση, κάποιος μπορεί να κλάψει από αισθήματα ευτυχίας εκτός από στενοχώριας.

----------


## Tomhet

Δεν την ορίζω εγώ την αδυναμία καθότι στον δικό μου κόσμο δεν υπαρχει αυτή η λέξη. Όπως επίσης δεν υπάρχουν λέξεις όπως "κακομοιρης". Υπάρχουν λέξεις που περιγράφουν συναισθηματα και μεσα απο αυτό εκφράζεται το πως νιώθει κάποιος. Το "αδυναμία" δεν ειναι συναισθημα, ειναι μια αρνητική λέξη, μια ταμπελα που σου κρεμάνε οι αλλοι.
Έχω μάθει λοιπον παρατηρώντας τους "ανθρωπους" πως έχουν την τάση να ονομάζουν αδυναμία πράγματα όπως το να κλαις ενώ είσαι αντρας καθότι εκείνοι περιμένουν να εισαι βραχος και ατλαντας. Δεν είσαι αυτό? είσαι αδύναμος.
Επίσης αν βρίσκεσαι συχνά σε καταστάσεις που σε κάνουν θλιμένο και αυτο σου προκαλεί δάκρυα...επίσης είσαι αδύναμος. Απο την άλλη εχω δει πως αν εισαι γένους θηλυκού πολλά απο αυτά μπορούν να αντιστραφούν. Γιατί τον άντρα δεν θελει κανεις να τον προστατεύσει...την γυναίκα όμως θελουν.

Το να μην εχεις κοινωνικές επαφές έιναι επισης αδυναμία στον κόσμο των ανθρωπων καθότι δεν μαθαίνεις τις συνήθειες τους και σε απορρίπτουν. Σαν να παρατηρείς ένα ζώο της ζούγκλας δηλαδή. Αν δεν εχεις επαφη μαζι τους και θες να μπεις αναμεσα τους τότε θα πεσουν να σε φανε μολις μαλιστα μυριστουν την αδυναμια σου.
Mother....father.....family John!

Τρόποι συναισθηματικής αποφόρτισης στον κόσμο επίσης των ανθρώπων δεν ειναι το κλάμα, αλλά το τσιγάρο, το ποτό, το σεξ, τα βρισιδια κλπ.
Οτιδήποτε εκτος αυτής της τυποποιησης αποτελεί αυτόματα αδυναμία και ειτε ο οργανισμος που λεγεται κοινωνια σε απορριπτει η πεφτουν πανω σου να σε φανε.
Η πλήρης αποστασιοποίηση είναι η καλύτερη λύση και ήδη η κοινωνία μας έχει κάνει αλματα προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Ξεκίνησαν πρώτα όλοι και ολες να ντυνονται σαν ανδρικελα μανεκεν απο τις βιτρινες. Λίγο λίγο θα αποκτήσουν και τα συναισθήματα τους για να ολοκληρωθεί το όνειρο τους. Και συντομα ο Steven Spielberg βλεποντας το μελλον θα γυρισει μια ταινια οπου οι κουκλες αυτες κυβερνουν τον κοσμο...και λιγο λιγο θα γινει και αυτο.

----------


## 1-555-Confide

Στο έγραψα γιατί παραπάνω ανέφερες πως είσαι αδύναμος. Αν δεν υπάρχει η αδυναμία στον κόσμο σου, πώς την αισθάνεσαι? Εκτός αν εννοείς πως δεν υπάρχει, αλλά έτσι σε βλέπουν οι άλλοι. 
Όσο για τα φύλα, άνδρας, γυναίκα, μη δίνεις τόση σημασία σε έννοιες που κι αυτές το περιεχόμενό τους κοινωνικό είναι. Υπάρχουν άνδρες ευαίσθητοι, γυναίκες σκληρές, και καθεμία κλίμακα και τόσες αποχρώσεις στα πάντα όλα.

----------


## Tomhet

Δυστυχώς οπως εχω αναφερει ειμαι εγκλωβισμένος στον κοσμο των ανθρωπων. Δεν υπάρχει εδω η δική μου καρέκλα....υπαρχει η δική τους...Δεν υπαρχουν τα δικά μου συναισθηματα υπαρχουν τα δικά τους.
Κατ'επεκταση αν πουν οτι ειμαι ένοχος για αδυναμία, θα καταδικαστώ για αυτό και θα κανω και την ποινη μαλιστα εφόσον και οι δικαστές είναι δικοί τους. Έτσι δε πάει?
Οπότε...τι να πω...είμαι αδύναμος...το λεει και το μητρωο μου πλεον. Όπου και να παω ετσι με ξέρουν.

Εξακολουθώ να μην μπορώ να σου στειλω pm...

----------


## 1-555-Confide

Το ότι είσαι εγκλωβισμένος στον κόσμο των ανθρώπων δε σημαίνει πως τα δικά σου συναισθήματα εξαφανίζονται. Ούτε αυτές οι ποινές σε αφορούν, αν δεν τις αποδέχεσαι. Κάτι δεν μπορεί να σε επηρεάσει τόσο αν δεν το αφήσεις να το κάνει, αν δεν του δώσεις εσύ το δικαίωμα. Οι δικαστές και τα δικαστήρια υπάρχουν γιατί εξυπηρετούν ανθρώπους πάλι, και συστήματα από ανθρώπους καμωμένα, κοινωνικά. Θέλω να σου πω, πως το "τιμωρούμαι", αν δε δέχεσαι το "έγκλημα", δεν υφίσταται. Μπορεί να υφίσταται για την κοινωνία, άλλου τραγόπαπα βαγγέλιο

----------


## Tomhet

Στο μυαλο ισως να ισχύουν όλα αυτα που λες...συμφωνω μαζί σου.
Το σώμα όμως θα κανει κανονικά την ποινή του εκτος αν επιλεξει την αυτοχειρια. Ο μόνος τρόπος για να ξεφύγεις απο τον κόσμο των ανθρώπων.

Προσπαθώ να κρατήσω μια ισορροπία μεταξύ του να είμαι ζωντανός και να ζω στον κόσμο των ανθρώπων. Μην με ρωτάς πράγματα για τα οποία δεν έχω βρει τη λύση ακόμα...γιαυτό βρίσκομαι εδώ. Γιατί θέλω να ζω αλλά δεν μπορώ εδώ μεσα. Δεν είμαι αδύναμος αλλα το περιβάλλον μου συμπεριφέρεται λες και είμαι. Δεν έχω βρει λύση σε τίποτα confide.
Αν με ρωτήσεις γιατί δεν έχω αυτοκτονήσει ακόμα ειλικρίνα θα σου απαντήσω πως σκέφτομαι μονο δύο πράγματα. Τον πόνο που θα προκαλέσω στην οικογένεια μου και το οτι δεν θα ξανακάνω το μόνο πράγμα που μου δίνει χαρά και με κάνει να νιώθω καλά. Και αυτό ειναι απλα το να βρίσκομαι πάνω στη μηχανή. Αυτά τα δύο όμως δεν ειναι και οι απολυτοι λόγοι για να ζει κάποιος.

----------


## 1-555-Confide

Το σώμα εκτίει διάφορες ποινές, και πώς ο καθένας νοηματοδοτεί την ποινή, τι είναι αυτή και τι περιλαμβάνει, είναι πολύ σχετικό. Θες να πεις ότι δεν είναι ποινή ας πούμε η ζωή μας στα τείχη στις διαδρομές για τη δουλειά, το μπετό ολόγυρά μας, κτλ, και είναι τι λέει ο κάθε ηλίθιος?
Δεν υπάρχουν απόλυτοι τρόποι να ζει κάποιος, αφού στο υπάρχον ολόγυρά μας δε δίνονται οι δυνατότητες για κάτι τέτοιο, όμως οι τρόποι να αγγίζεις τη χαρά μπορούν να δίνονται και άθελά του απ' αυτό που στη στερεί, το πώς υπάρχει για να το βρίσκει καθένας μόνος του.

----------


## Tomhet

Συμφωνω ως προς τον ορισμο της ποινης αλλά έτσι όπως το θέτεις....τα πάντα δεν ειναι υποκειμενικά? η χαρά, η λύπη, η αλήθεια...τα πάντα. Ποινή για μένα στην προκειμενη περίπτωση είναι το να γυρίζω μόλις τώρα απο μια βόλτα στο κέντρο όπου ο κόσμος που είδα με έκανε να τρέξω πάλι πίσω. Τόσο φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι που με κάνει να νομίζω πως χάνω κάτι με το να είμαι κλεισμένος εδώ μέσα. Βλέπεις τι μου τάζουν? είναι όντως έτσι εκει έξω ή είναι ιδέα μου? Αν δεν είναι απλά ιδέα μου τότε καλά κάνω και κλαίω που λειπουν ολα αυτα απο τη ζωη μου. Αν είναι ιδέα μου θέλω κάπως να δω την αλήθεια γιατί έχει αρχήσει να γίνεται εκνευριστικό.
Πως ξέρεις όμως οτι υπάρχει τρόπος για να αντλεις χαρά ακόμα και απο αυτο που στην στερει? Δεν νομίζω να το έχεις καταφέρει.....πιστεύεις σε δυνάμεις που δε βλέπεις? Σε είχα για ρεαλιστή.
Εξακολουθώ να περιμένω άδεια για pm κάτι το οποιο φαίνεται να αποφεύγεις αλλά όπως βλέπεις το παρον thread έτσι και αλλιώς εχει μετατραπεί σε διάλογο.

----------


## ioannis2

Πως βλέπεις το θεμα της προσαρμογής φίλε αφου έστω αναγκαστικά συμβιώνεις και συναναστρεφεσαι με τους ανθρωπους?
Το αν ειμαστε αδυναμοι, απο μια πλευρα, το μαθαινουμε αμα χρειαστει να βγουμε εκτος του πλαισιου ασφαλειας μεσα στο οποιο μαθαμε να ζουμε πχ να κανω κατι που θελει ρισκο και εχει αβεβαιο αποτελεσμα. Δυνατοι ειμαστε εκει που ελεγχουμε και κατευθυνουμε τα συναισθηματα μας ενω για τους πολλους ο κανονας ειναι σε τετοιες περιστασεις να καταρρεουν.
Φιλε, νιωθεις πληροτητα μεσα σου με τη μόνωση σου και τη σταση αυτη που περιγραφεις πως κρατας εναντι των αλλων?

----------


## Tomhet

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το πως μπορώ να απαντήσω Γιάννη...
Δεν με βλέπω να έχω προσαρμοστεί 30 χρόνια τώρα. Ξέρω οτι προσπαθώ και το ξέρω γιατί πονάω για αυτό συχνά. Και με έχω δει να τρώω τα μούτρα μου εξίσου συχνά.
Μάλλον δεν έχω αρκετό εγωισμό για να πω σε οτι με πειράζει "να πατε να πνιγείτε". Κάτι μέσα μου είναι ακόμα ανθρώπινο και έχω τις αδυναμίες των ανθρώπων μαζί με τις δικές μου. Το να έχω ανάγκη απο φαγητό, νερό, παρέα.

Αν κατάλαβα καλά το δεύτερο ερώτημα σου....όχι...με βλέπεις να νιώθω πληρότητα? νιώθω ένα μίγμα απογοήτευσης, κατωτερότητας, πικρίας, απόρριψης και όλες τις άλλες λέξεις που ουσιαστικά έχουν το ίδιο νόημα με το "νιωθω λιγότερος".
Πως θα μπορούσα να ένιωθα καλά όταν τίποτα απο ότι έχω σαν άνθρωπος δεν είναι αρκετό? Είτε γιατί είναι λίγο, είτε γιατί είναι διαφορετικό? Πάντα αυτά τα δύο...
Αν με γνώριζες έξω Γιαννη είμαι σίγουρος πως θα έλεγες και εσυ "μια χαρα ανθρωπος" όπως και όλοι. Γιατί τότε όμως είμαι κάθε μέρα κλειδωμένος στο δωμάτιο μου? Γιατί νιώθω ότι πάντα έρχομαι τελευταίος? Και γιατί για όλα αυτά έχω αποδείξεις και δεν ειναι απλά στο μυαλό μου?
Ίσως γιατί περιμένω άλλα πράγματα απο το περιβάλλον μου. Ίσως γιατί δεν νιώθω καλά με τον εαυτό μου, ή όσο καλά πιστεύω ότι νιώθω. Πάντα όμως θα έχω αποδείξεις.

Μέχρι και στην ψυχοθεραπεία που υποτίθεται ότι κάνω, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι συμβαίνει...νιώθω πάντα ένα βήμα μπροστά σε οτιδήποτε...μου είναι όλα αυτονόητα και γιαυτό την περισσότερη ώρα κάθομαι σιωπηλός. Απλά βλέπω τις μέρες να περνάνε, το στόμα μου κλειστό, την ζωή να με προσπερνά. Νιώθω ότι τρέχω μονίμως πάνω στο ίδιο κομμάτι γης γιατί τίποτα απο οτι εχω δεν είναι αποδεκτό απο το περιβάλλον μου.
Σε ένα άλλο thread εδώ κοντά κάποιος είπε οτι η αυτοεκτίμηση αναπτύσεται μεσω της τριβης με την κοινωνία και όχι στην μοναξιά. Πολύς ο αντίλογος και έχουν δίκιο και οι δύο πλευρές. 
Εγώ θα πω, με όσο πιο απλά λόγια μπορώ είναι πως αν πιστεύεις οτι είσαι βασιλιάς, και κανένας δεν σε υπηρετεί μάλλον είσαι τρελός. Αν σε υπηρετούν, τότε μάλλον είσαι βασιλιάς.

O keep_walking είπε πιο πάνω οτι έζησε 10 χρόνια μόνος του....συγγνώμη, μην με παρεξηγήσεις αλλά δεν το πιστεύω...κυρίως γιατί το "μόνος" είναι υποκειμενικό καθότι σε όλη μου τη ζωή βλέπω ανθρώπους να χρησιμοποιούν αυτή τη λέξη αλλά να έχει άλλο νόημα για αυτούς.
Ένα απλό παράδειγμα είναι πως έχω προσεγγίσει με pm αρκετά άτομα που έχουν ανοίξει thread και μιλάνε για την μοναξιά τους στο forum αυτό...μετά απο λίγο καιρό εξαφανίζονται όλοι...ξέρεις γιατί? γιατι η δική τους μοναξιά προφανώς δεν είναι σαν τη δική μου και καλύπτουν την ανάγκη τους για επικοινωνία κάποια στιγμή. Είναι απλά "μια φαση" που περνάνε, κυρίως οι περισσότεροι λόγω κάποιας ερωτικής απογοήτευσης.
Οπότε συγγνώμη αλλά σαν την ιστορία με το μικρό βοσκό που φώναζε "λύκος" δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω κανέναν στο θέμα αυτό πλέον. Μην με παρεξηγήσεις, δεν είναι τίποτα προσωπικό.
Όπως επίσης όλοι μου λένε πως δεν είναι συνηθισμένοι, πως ειναι διαφορετικοι κλπ....πως γινεται ομως να τους βλεπω να κανουν τα ιδια πραγματα?
Θυμάμαι κάποτε μια κοπέλα μου είχε πει πως κάτι που έκανα τότε για εκείνη ήταν ότι πιο γλυκό έχει κάνει ανθρωπος για εκείνη. Παράλληλα μου είχε πει πως δεν είναι "σαν όλες τις άλλες". Γιατί όμως η δική της ζωή συνεχιζεται με κάποιον άλλο κάνοντας συνηθισμένα πράγματα? Την βλέπω ακόμα κάθε μέρα. 
Μακάρι να σταματούσαμε όλοι να λέμε τέτοια πράγματα και να ξεκινήσουμε να τα κάνουμε.

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω ημουν 1,5 χρονο παντελως τρελλος και με εγκατελειψαν ολοι. Απο κει και περα οταν συνηρθα δεν ειχα παρεες και οι κοινωνικες δεξιοτητες ειχαν γυρισει σε νηπιακο σταδιο καπως... και δεν ειχα κανενα να τις εξασκησω και ο κοσμος με αποφευγε (επαρχια...τρελλος πρωην κλπ). Ναι μου πηρε πανω απο δεκαετια να ορθοποδησω και ακομα δεν ειμαι 100% κοινωνικος οπως ημουν ας πουμε φοιτητης. Αλλα περναω και μονος καλα και εχω πλεον μερικα ατομα που ανταλλασω μερικες κουβεντες και γενικα ειναι σχετικα ικανοποιημενος. Δεν μου φταιει ομως κανεις εαν ηρθαν ετσι τα πραγματα , ουτε μπορω να κατηγορησω κανεναν. Σε γενικες γραμμες σαν κλειστο ατομο και εγω δεν πλησιαζω μοναχικους τυπους να τους ανοιξω την κουβεντα , το ιδιο και το αυτο ισχυει και για τους αλλους, μερικοι πιο κοινωνικοι μπορει να κανουν και την υπερβαση να πουν καμμια κουβεντα.
Αυτα για μενα.

Τωρα οσον αφορα την αναγνωριση απο τους συνανθρωπους και την αποδοχη ειναι απο τα βασικα στοιχεια για να ειναι κανεις ευτυχισμενος 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maslow...archy_of_needs

Αλλα οπως θελω σεβασμο καταλαβαινω οτι και το αυτο επιζητουν οι αλλοι απο μενα σε γενικες γραμμες. Και καταλαβα επισης οτι οπως "διαβαζω" εγω τους ανθρωπους...απο εκφρασεις , κινησεις κλπ ... ετσι εχουν και αυτοι την ικανοτητα να με "διαβαζουν" και ακομα το τελευταιο δεν το εχω χωνεψει καλα.... κοινως υπαρχει αλληλεπιδραση σε απιστευτα επιπεδα πολλες φορες. Οταν εχω τις "μαυρες μου" και δεν εχω ορεξη για κουβεντα σαν εκτη αισθηση καταλαβαινουν και οι αλλοι οτι αστο καλυτερα :Smile: 

Καποιες σκορπιες σκεψεις απλως...

----------


## ioannis2

> ..
> 
> 
> Μέχρι και στην ψυχοθεραπεία που υποτίθεται ότι κάνω, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι συμβαίνει...νιώθω πάντα ένα βήμα μπροστά σε οτιδήποτε...μου είναι όλα αυτονόητα και γιαυτό την περισσότερη ώρα κάθομαι σιωπηλός. H ψυχοθεραπεια που κανεις ειναι της μορφης που σε ξαναρωτησα? μεθοδολογική όπως ειναι η γνωστική συμπεριφορική μέθοδος ή πας εκει κι ακους σκόρπιες συμβουλες, βρισκεις κατανοηση και συζητατε σκορπια προβληματα σου? Απλά βλέπω τις μέρες να περνάνε, το στόμα μου κλειστό, την ζωή να με προσπερνά. Νιώθω ότι τρέχω μονίμως πάνω στο ίδιο κομμάτι γης γιατί τίποτα απο οτι εχω δεν είναι αποδεκτό απο το περιβάλλον μου.Σ αυτο φιλε ενα θα σου πω, όσο περνανε τα χρονια τοσο πιο πολύ εγκλωβιζόμαστε ειτε σε χαρακτηρα που δεν μπορουμε να τον αλλαξουμε, ειτε σε δουλεια αφου συνηθως προτιμανε νεους ειτε λιγοστευουν οι πιθανοτητες να βρουμε συζηγο όπως τη θελουμε. Επομενως το κλειστος και μόνιμα στο ιδιο κομματι δεν ωφελα, ειναι ζημια για σενα και τιποτα αλλο, θα βρεθεις προ τετελεσμενων και εκει ειναι που πραγματικα θα κλαις!!!
> ...........
> O keep_walking είπε πιο πάνω οτι έζησε 10 χρόνια μόνος του....συγγνώμη, μην με παρεξηγήσεις αλλά δεν το πιστεύω...κυρίως γιατί το "μόνος" είναι υποκειμενικό καθότι σε όλη μου τη ζωή βλέπω ανθρώπους να χρησιμοποιούν αυτή τη λέξη αλλά να έχει άλλο νόημα για αυτούς.Μόνο τους ασκητες και τους μοναχους στα μοναστηρια ξερω να ναι πραγματικα μόνοι. Κανενας αλλος! Κι ο ΚΕΠ καπου αλλου ειπε πως ειχε την οικογενεια του και νομιζω στο πιο πανω θρεντ μιλα για καποιους πολύ λιγους που τον καταλαβαινουν, αρα δεν ηταν τελειος μονος, ειχε καποιους. Για να αντεξεις μονος στον κοσμο εντελως μονος πρεπει να εχεις φτασει σε υψιστα επίπεδα απάθειας και ταυτισης με τη μοναξια που δεν ξερω αν ύπαρχουν ανθρωποι που να το χουν επιτυχει αλλιως θα βρεθεις στο ψυχιατρειο με τα φαρμακα να σε κρατανε στη ζωη.
> Ένα απλό παράδειγμα είναι πως έχω προσεγγίσει με pm αρκετά άτομα που έχουν ανοίξει thread και μιλάνε για την μοναξιά τους στο forum αυτό...μετά απο λίγο καιρό εξαφανίζονται όλοι...ξέρεις γιατί? γιατι η δική τους μοναξιά προφανώς δεν είναι σαν τη δική μου και καλύπτουν την ανάγκη τους για επικοινωνία κάποια στιγμή. Είναι απλά "μια φαση" που περνάνε, κυρίως οι περισσότεροι λόγω κάποιας ερωτικής απογοήτευσης.Μπορει οι λόγοι να ναι αυτοι. Συμφωνω! η ασχημη φαση τους φερνει. Ισως ειναι και η ελλειψη εμπιστοσυνης μεσα στον ψυχικο κοσμο που κρυβει ο καθενας προς καποιο αγνωστο. Ισως το ότι θα θελε να κανει παρεα με καλυτερους κι οχι όπως μπορει να πιστευει ιδιους ή χειροτερους του.
> 
> Οπότε συγγνώμη αλλά σαν την ιστορία με το μικρό βοσκό που φώναζε "λύκος" δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω κανέναν στο θέμα αυτό πλέον. Επειδη ειχες τραυματικες εμπειριες στη ζωη σου με ανθρωπους που σε ξεγελασαν, σε εκμεταλλευτηκαν, σου εκαναν κακο και συναφη. Ειναι αποτελεσμα σε μεγαλο βαθμο αυτου το ότι δεν εμπιστευεσαι.Μην με παρεξηγήσεις, δεν είναι τίποτα προσωπικό.
> ...


δεν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος αφου δεν ειμαστε ευχαριστημενοι μ αυτο που ειμαστε τωρα. Καλα το καταλαβες ότι πρεπει να ξεκινησουμε να τα κανουμε

Καποια σχολια....

----------


## Tomhet

Ανάποδα στις ερωτήσεις/σχόλια σου..

Το κάνω ήδη Γιάννη...βέβαια δεν βλέπω ανταπόκριση καθότι πλέον έχει ποτίσει στο μυαλό όλων η ιδέα για το πως έχουν τα πράγματα.
Μικρό και χαζό παράδειγμα είναι πως στο 90% των φαναριών που σταματάω πλέον χαιρετάω τους οδηγούς που θα τύχει να βρεθούν δίπλα μου. Πάντα με φιμέ κράνος βέβαια. Χαιρετάω ζωηρά, σχεδόν παιδικά, και αυτό είναι όλο. Για την ιστορία θα πω ότι άντρας και πιτσιρίκι δεν μου έχει αρνηθεί ποτέ χαιρετισμό ενώ τις περισσότερες φορές οι γυναίκες με κάνουν να νιώθω λες και της ενόχλησα με χυδαίο τρόπο. Ναι θα μου πεις το πρότυπο του μηχανόβιου που ενοχλεί τα κορίτσια είναι παλιό. Για οποιοδήποτε λόγο...αυτή είναι η συμπεριφορά του πλήθους.

Προφανώς με ενδιέφερε η κοπέλα εκείνη και ήταν κάτι που το κράτησα για 8 μήνες. 8 μήνες που την έβλεπα καθημερινά και ακόμα την βλέπω. Αλλά όπως είπα πάντα θα υπάρχει ένας λόγος. Έστω πως στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ο λόγος ήταν πως κανείς δε θα σταματούσε την ζωή του όπως είπα για να προφτάσω εγώ και οι 8 μήνες που περίμενα ίσως ήταν πολύ. Την διεκδίκησα με διάφορους τρόπους για ένα μικρό διάστημα, ήταν πάντα δεκτική όπως εγραψα και πιο πάνω αλλά στην ερώτηση, η απάντηση ήταν πως υπάρχει άλλος. Και δεν θα κρυφτώ, καθότι δεν είμαι υπεράνω κανενός, θα σου πω πως τον ένα μήνα που ουσιαστικά παίζαμε με την κοπέλα εκείνη, ένιωθα πως υπάρχω, πως δεν έχω ανάγκη ούτε χάπια ούτε γιατρό. Μόνο και μόνο γιατί οι ιστορίες μου και τα ποιήματα μου είχαν ακροατήριο και μάλιστα με απάντηση και δεκτικό χαμόγελο. Αυτά κάνουν τα συναισθήματα. Φυσικά το μετά είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.

Είναι ώρες που νιώθω ότι θα βγω έξω και θα βρω κάποιον σαν εμένα να κάθεται κάπου και θα πάω να του πιάσω κουβέντα. Και όταν το κάνω τελικά γυρνάω άσκοπα και δεν βρίσκω κανέναν. Ακούγεται σαν ιστορία τρόμου, το παραδέχομαι....λες και ψάχνω θύμα. Ψάχνω εμένα όμως. Δεν με βρίσκω πουθενά. Αντί αυτού βλέπω παντού το είδος του "φυσιολογικού" ανθρώπου και με κάνει να τρέξω πίσω απο ντροπή....τι δουλειά έχω εγω εκει? τι σκεφτόμουν?

Τι ψυχοθεραπεία κάνω? Δεν είχα ποτέ σχέση με αυτά ρε συ Γιάννη οπότε...τι να σου πω... Ζήτησα βοήθεια, ρώτησα και μου έδειξαν έναν δρόμο και τον ακολούθησα. Ψυχίατρος/Ψυχοθεραπευτής είναι...με ρώτησε αν θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω χάπια, είπα ότι δεν έχω κάποια λύση στο μυαλό μου οπότε γιατί όχι. Με ρώτησε αν ήθελα να κάνω παράλληλα και ψυχοθεραπεία και επίσης δεν είχα κάποια εναλλακτική οπότε πηγαίνω κάθε βδομάδα, μπερδεμένος για το τι θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει. Μην κρίνεις όμως τον θεραπευτή από τα λεγόμενα μου...είναι σα να ζητάς από το σκυλάκι να κρίνει τον εκπαιδευτή του. Δε νομίζω ότι θα καταλάβει ποτέ τι ακριβώς κάνει ο εκπαιδευτής παρά μόνο όταν του δώσει στο τέλος το treat του. Εγώ το περιμένω ακόμα.

Νιώθω ήδη προ τετελεσμένων.

----------


## Θεοφανία

...τομ, διάβασα όλο το θρεντ, (η λιλι θα θελει σίγουρα αυτογραφο μου :Ρ).
Γράφεις πολύ ωραία και πολλές φορές παρασύρεις τον αναγνώστη για μια βόλτα στην ψυχή σου, άλλες φορές απολαυστική, άλλες κουραστική.
Θα μείνω στο κουραστική γιατί είμαι σίγουρη ότι σε ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο.
Δεν είναι αρνητικό το σχόλιο μου, μη το πάρεις έτσι.
Ανήκεις στη μερίδα των ανθρώπων που είναι ιδιαίτερα ευαίσθητοι και αρκούν μερικές απογοητεύσεις για να κλειστουν για πάντα στο καβούκι τους περιμένοντας την προσωπική τους Ανάσταση, που όμως δεν έρχεται ποτέ, γιατί ο Θεός και το σύμπαν δεν έχουν ντελίβερι και τα θαύματα τελείωσαν μαζί με το Χάρυ Πότερ.
Θα μου πεις πως δεν έχεις δύναμη να τρως απορρίψεις και απογοητεύσεις είτε σε φιλικό, είτε σε ερωτικό επίπεδο. 
Δεκτό.
Κανείς μας δεν το θέλει, αλλά δυστυχώς κανείς δεν μπορεί να το αποφύγει γιατί είμαστε άνθρωποι και έτσι είναι φτιαγμένος αυτός ο κόσμος. Φαντάσου ένα παιδάκι που παίζει στο δρόμο, πέφτει, χτυπά το χέρι του και δεν ξανα παίζει ποτέ γιατί φοβάται πως θα ξανα πέσει και θα περάσει τον ίδιο πόνο.
Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις όμως πως θα ξανά πέσεις? Ποιος το προσδιορίζει αυτό?
Μπορεί να πέσεις εκατό φορές και την εκατοστή πρώτη να έχεις μάθει τους κανόνες και να μη χοροπηδάς σε λακούβες. Αυτό λέγεται εμπειρία και προκύπτει ΜΟΝΟ μέσα από την τριβή μας στον κόσμο.
Είσαι 30 χρονών και μίλησες μόλις για δυο γυναίκες στη ζωή σου. Ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που γνώρισαν εκατό μέχρι να βρουν αυτόν ή αυτή που τους ταιριάζει? 
Αυτό που τώρα σου φαίνεται τεράστιο, λίγο παρακάτω και γνωρίζοντας έναν άλλο άνθρωπο θα σου φαίνεται τελείως χαζό.
Πως όμως θα πας παρακάτω όταν δεν ανοίγεις το βήμα σου?
Πρόσεξα στην προηγούμενη σελίδα ότι έγραφες συνέχεια ποστ για το άδειο ινμποξ σου και παραπονιόσουν γι αυτό.
Στείλε εσύ. Δέκα μπορεί να μη σου απαντήσουν, ένας όμως θα κάτσει να ασχοληθεί και έτσι μπορεί να αποκτήσεις έναν φίλο, ή έστω έναν άνθρωπο που μπορείς να ανταλλάξεις πέντε κουβέντες και να μοιραστείς πράγματα μαζί του.
Θα σου δώσω επίσης δυο συμβουλές και ως γυναίκα και ως ιδιαίτερα κοινωνικό άτομο.
Εμείς οι γυναίκες λατρευουμε τους άντρες με επίπεδο/βαθος/ρομαντισμο κλπ. Αυτός συνήθως είναι και ο πριγκιπας μας.
Όμως, όλα αυτά τα θέλουμε αφού νιώσουμε πως αυτός ο άντρας στέκεται γερά στα πόδια του και αυτά που μας δίνει είναι μετά από έντονη εσωτερική αναζήτηση και όχι από ανάγκη για παράπονο και γκρίνια. Αυτό είναι ότι πιο ξενέρωτο μπορεί να τύχει σε κάποια, (σου μιλάω πάντα για ποσοστά που αφορουν στο δικό μου χαρακτήρα).
Σα φίλη, επίσης θα μου άρεσε να κάνω παρέα με ένα άτομο που θα καθίσουμε μαζί σε ένα μπαλκόνι, θα φιλοσοφούμε, θα γκρινιάζουμε και θα καταδικάζουμε τα κακώς κείμενα αυτού του κόσμου ...
Όμως, όταν αυτό είναι σε συνεχή, καθημερινή βάση, γίνεται κουραστικό, πολύ κουραστικό και ψυχοφθόρο και συνήθως εγώ κόβω σιγά-σιγά γιατί αρχίζει να επηρεάζει και τη δική μου ψυχολογία.
Λίγες σκέψεις και ελπίζω να βοήθησα κάπου....

----------


## Tomhet

Θεοφανία μεχρι τώρα δεν γκρίνιαξα αλλα τώρα θα το κάνω...
Ειλικρινά δεν είμαι τόσο χαζός...λυπάμαι αν τα κείμενα μου βγάζουν κάτι τέτοιο.
Ούτε γκρινιάζω για 2 αποτυχίες με γυναίκες στη ζωή μου, ούτε είπα πουθενά οτι δεν ξαναπροσπάθησα και μια και δυο και τρεις και δεκα και εικοσι και οτι δεν προσπαθω ακόμα...
Αδικα πιστεύεις πως τα γόνατα μου είναι ανέπαφα απο τις πτώσεις...είναι καταματωμένα. Και ξανασηκώνομαι και ξαναπέφτω...σαν παιδί κάποια στιγμή μαθαίνεις να περπατάς...εδώ δυστυχώς δεν είναι ποτέ εύκολο ειδικά για έναν άνθρωπο σαν εμένα. Δυστυχώς οι επιλογές μου όσον αφορά το άλλο φύλο είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένες (μην το μπερδέψεις με το οτι εχω υψηλα πρότυπα ομως) και κατασταλαγμένες και όπως είπα και στο προηγούμενο post, δεν μπορώ να ασχοληθώ με κάτι "για πλάκα". Οπότε όπως και να το κάνεις το να κρατάς κάτι μέσα σου για 8 μήνες πχ γιατί σου είναι δύσκολο ψυχολογικά αλλά και σωματικά να το "αντιμετωπίσεις" και τελικά να τρως άκυρο...ε...είναι κομματάκι δύσκολο ρε συ. 
Θα σου στείλω όμως ένα pm έτσι για να γελάσεις με τις περιπέτειες μου.

Επίσης γράφω οτι έχω προσεγγίσει αρκετά άτομα απο το forum που όμως εξαφανίζονται μετά απο 1-2 μέρες απο την δημιουργία του post τους καθώς αν το ψάξεις λίγο κανείς που έχει γράψει στο forum εδω περί μοναξιάς δεν έχει μείνει εδώ γύρω...κοίτα το και θα δεις.
Το τι λατρεύετε εσείς οι γυναίκες Θεοφανία μου είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που λατρεύουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι. Το τέλειο δηλαδή. Μου περιέγραψες τον πρίγκιπα...περιέγραψε μου τώρα και την αντίστοιχη πριγκίπισσα όμως που θα είναι με αυτόν. Γιατί αλλιώς μιλάμε για παραμύθια...δεν περιμένω απο κανέναν να είναι πρίγκιπας η πριγκίπισσα...Για την ακρίβεια δεν έχω βάλει ποτέ κανέναν άνθρωπο σε κανένα καλούπι. Πρόσφατα μου είπε κάποια πως δεν την ελκύω γιατί της παρουσίασα τον εαυτό μου με ελαττώματα. Της απάντησα πως ψάχνω και θέλω να γνωρίσω ανθρωπους με ελαττώματα όπως είμαι και εγώ γιατί ξέρω οτι αυτοί είναι που θα έχουν παλέψει για πράγματα στη ζωή τους. Οι πρίγκιπες/πριγκιπισσες απλά κληρονόμησαν τον τίτλο. Δεν έβαλα ούτε εκείνη όμως σε καλούπι και μάλιστα τα δικά της ελαττώματα ήμουν διατεθημένος να τα δεχτώ και με το παραπάνω γιατί οι πληγές δείχνουν το πόσο θνητος είσαι..το πόσο άνθρωπος δηλαδή. Θεώρησα απλά ατυχέστατο τον χαρακτηρισμό της και η γνώμη μου για εκείνη δεν άλλαξε. Αλλά με πίκρανε.
Ο κάθε ένας φυσικά έχει τις απαιτήσεις του και δεν θα ζητούσα ποτέ απο κανέναν να τις ρίξει για να του αρέσω εγώ. Αλλά Θεοφανία μου το ξέρω οτι δεν είμαι ο πρίγκιπας σου ή καμιάς άλλης. Όπως φυσικά και καμία δεν είναι πριγκίπισσα...απλά η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εγώ δεν ψάχνω για πριγκίπισσα και μάλιστα δεν την θέλω κιόλας.
Το να λες οτι οι "γυναίκες" περιμένουν απο τον άντρα να στεκεται γερα στα πόδια του κλπκλπ είναι σα να καλουπώνεις τους ανθρώπους όπως κάνουν τα γυναικεία περιοδικά. "Ναι είναι ΟΚ να κλαίνε οι άντρες και μάλιστα αρέσει στις γυναίκες αυτό", αλλά παράλληλα το κλάμα σας δείχνει αδυναμία και σας απωθεί. "Ναι στις γυναίκες δεν αρέσει ο τραμπουκισμός" αλλά σας αρέσει ο αλλος να μη σηκωνει μυγα στο σπαθι του. "Ναι στις γυναίκες δεν αρέσουν οι πολύ γυμνασμένοι άντρες" αλλά επίσης δεν σας αρέσουν και οι αγύμναστοι οπότε αν δε πας γυμναστήριο θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεσαι.
Σίγουρα δεν θα ήθελα σε καμία περίπτωση το thread αυτό να γίνει μια τέτοιου είδους αντιπαράθεση αλλά....όπως και να το κάνουμε όλα αυτά είναι πρότυπα που πλασάρει η κοινωνία και χαύτουν οι περισσότεροι. Οι άντρες μπορώ να σου πω με απόλυτη σιγουριά δεν δίνουν δεκάρα για το αν η γυναίκα κλαίει (μην παρεξηγηθώ, εννοώ ότι δεν τους είναι πρόβλημα στο αν θα τους ελκυει η οχι), δε τους καίγεται καρφί αν η γυναίκα είναι γυμνασμένη, και δε τους νοιάζει αν η γυναίκα είναι ο θηλυκός genghis khan. Είναι άδικο να καλουπώνεις έτσι ανθρώπους.
Και σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση επειδή είμαστε όλοι άνθρωποι είναι άδικο όταν βλέπεις το ένα φύλο να είναι ευάλωτο να θες να το πάρεις αγκαλίτσα και όταν είναι στην ίδια θέση το άλλο να λες οτι σου προκαλεί βαρεμάρα και αποστροφή.
Αν είναι έτσι να γυρίσουμε πιο πίσω στις καρικατούρες που ο cro magnon έσερνε την γυναίκα απο τα μαλλιά. Να ορίσουμε όλοι έναν συγκεκριμένο ρόλο και να τον παίξουμε. Δεν πάει έτσι στο δικό μου έργο.

Δεν έχω καμία απαίτηση απο κανέναν...στο κάτω κάτω έχω μάθει ήδη απο τον εαυτό μου πως για όποιο ελάττωμα έχει κάποιος, αν είναι έξυπνος, εχει αναπτύξει δεξιότητα σε κάποιο άλλο κομμάτι του. Το πιστεύω και για μένα αυτό. Αλλά αν είναι να με απορρίπτουν γιατί δεν παρουσιάζομαι σαν τον άτλαντα...εντάξει...δεν υπάρχει τίποτε άλλο να πω οτι έχω σαν άνθρωπος. Είναι κρίμα να πρέπει να παλέψω για να σηκωθώ ενώ εσένα σου προσφέρουν χεράκι για να σε σηκώσουν.

Τέλος αν σου φάνηκα κουραστικός είναι γιατί ....ε....είναι μάλλον το μοναδικό thread τέτοιας φύσης που τράβηξε τόσο πολύ :P .
Τι να σου κάνω που όλοι οι άλλοι απλά έφυγαν απο το forum ή βρήκαν "πραγματα" να ασχοληθούν.
Και συγγνώμη αλλά θα συνεχίσω να γίνομαι κουραστικός γιατί Θεοφανία μου στο κάτω κάτω το οτι δεν έχω σύντροφο είναι μόνο ένα κομμάτι μου. Δεν έχω και κανέναν να πω μια κουβέντα. Κανέναν να νοιάζεται για το αν ζω η πέθανα.
Το thread αυτό είναι το μόνο μέρος που μπορώ να πάρω την οποιαδήποτε ανάδραση για τις σκέψεις μου....συγγνώμη αν σε κούρασα, δεν το είχα ποτέ σαν πρόθεση.

M'αυτα και μ'αυτα νιώθω και πάλι μόνος στο ότι δεν θα έκρινα ποτέ κανέναν απο τις αδυναμίες του αλλά απο τα προτερήματα του. 
Είστε πολύ σκληροί.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανία μεχρι τώρα δεν γκρίνιαξα αλλα τώρα θα το κάνω...
> Ειλικρινά δεν είμαι τόσο χαζός...λυπάμαι αν τα κείμενα μου βγάζουν κάτι τέτοιο.
> Ούτε γκρινιάζω για 2 αποτυχίες με γυναίκες στη ζωή μου, ούτε είπα πουθενά οτι δεν ξαναπροσπάθησα και μια και δυο και τρεις και δεκα και εικοσι και οτι δεν προσπαθω ακόμα...
> Αδικα πιστεύεις πως τα γόνατα μου είναι ανέπαφα απο τις πτώσεις...είναι καταματωμένα. Και ξανασηκώνομαι και ξαναπέφτω...σαν παιδί κάποια στιγμή μαθαίνεις να περπατάς...εδώ δυστυχώς δεν είναι ποτέ εύκολο ειδικά για έναν άνθρωπο σαν εμένα. Δυστυχώς οι επιλογές μου όσον αφορά το άλλο φύλο είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένες (μην το μπερδέψεις με το οτι εχω υψηλα πρότυπα ομως) και κατασταλαγμένες και όπως είπα και στο προηγούμενο post, δεν μπορώ να ασχοληθώ με κάτι "για πλάκα". Οπότε όπως και να το κάνεις το να κρατάς κάτι μέσα σου για 8 μήνες πχ γιατί σου είναι δύσκολο ψυχολογικά αλλά και σωματικά να το "αντιμετωπίσεις" και τελικά να τρως άκυρο...ε...είναι κομματάκι δύσκολο ρε συ. 
> 
> _..αυτό είναι θέμα δικής σου διαχείρισης, γιατί το διάστημα οκτώ μηνών συναναστροφής με έναν άνθρωπο είναι τεράστιο όσν αφορά στο να καταλάβεις αν σε βλέπει ερωτικά ή όχι...._
> 
> Θα σου στείλω όμως ένα pm έτσι για να γελάσεις με τις περιπέτειες μου.
> 
> ...



_...εν κατακλείδι και όσον αφορά την τελευταία παράγραφο, βλέπω ότι έμεινες στη λέξη "κουραση" ενώ από την πρώτη στιγμή σου εξήγησα πως δεν το λέω με κακία και δεν θέλω να το παρεξηγήσεις.
Θεωρώ πω το να βλέπουμε και την άλλη πλευρά, ή τη ματιά διαφορετικών ανθρώπων από εμάς, μόνο κέρδος μπορεί να είναι _

----------


## Tomhet

Έλα ρε Θεοφανία τώρα...θα με κάνεις να φανω κακός...ή αυτό η θα πρέπει να αποδεχτώ τα σχόλια σου που τα θεωρώ προσβλητικά.
Καταρχήν να σου θυμήσω τα λόγια σου 
"Θα μείνω στο κουραστική γιατί είμαι σίγουρη ότι σε ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο." 
Και μετά μου λες " βλέπω ότι έμεινες στη λέξη "κουραση"" ....Ότι και να πω οπότε είμαι καταδικασμένος απο εσένα να κάνω λάθος...εσύ μπορείς να μου τονίσεις το "κουραστικός" αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ. ΟΚ...

Το χεράκι δεν έχει κοπεί στις γυναίκες...σε καμιά γυναίκα για την ακρίβεια. Στο κάτω κάτω το 99.9% των αντρών στο φορουμ εδώ μιλάει με τα πιο ευγενικά λόγια για τις γυναίκες. Έπεσες και στην περίπτωση γιατί μόλις σήμερα μια συνάδελφος στην δουλειά μου είπε για το πως της έσβησαν κλήση επειδη έκανε εκεί 2-3 νάζια και χαριτολογώντας είπε η ίδια "είδες τι σου κάνει το να έχεις βυζι?".

Επίσης δεν είπα πουθενα οτι γυρόφερνα μια γυναικά επι 8 μήνες για να βγάλεις το συμπερασμα ότι είμαι ανίκανος να βγάλω κάποιο συμπέρασμα έπειτα απο 8 μήνες συναναστροφής όπως είπες....Πάλι νιώθω ότι με θεωρείς χαζό και έχω αρχίσει να αισθάνομαι μια κακεντρέχεια απο μέρος σου. Για την ακρίβεια είπα οτι το κράτησα για 8 μήνες και δεν είπα τίποτα. Και όχι δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να καταλάβεις μέσα σε 8 μήνες αν ο άλλος σε βλέπει ερωτικά....πως γίνεται αυτό? Όταν πχ δεν μιλάτε! Για να σε βοηθήσω ακόμα περισσότερο!...είναι στον χώρο εργασίας μου, στα 5 μέτρα απο εμένα καθημερινά, μας χωρίζει ένας τοίχος αλλά οι θέσεις μας στην εταιρεία είναι τέτοιες που δεν είχαμε μιλήσει/συναντηθεί απο κοντά ποτέ πριν. Αν όχι να ψάξω να βρω τοπογραφικό του κτηρίου για να σου δείξω πως ακριβως μπορείς να βρίσκεσαι επι 8 μήνες στο δίπλα δωμάτιο απο κάποιον χωρίς να βλεπεστε και να μιλάτε. Και επειδή θα σου φανεί περίεργο και θα πεις μετά για τον ένα μηνα που ανέφερα να σε προλάβω λέγοντας οτι επι ένα μήνα της άφηνα λουλούδια, ποιήματα, ένα βιβλίο με αφιέρωση κλπκλπκλπ ΚΡΥΦΑ στο γραφείο της πριν τελικά της μιλήσω. 
Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα αν και έτσι όπως σε βλέπω κάτι θα βρεις να πεις πάλι...δεν βλέπω όμως τον λόγο για την προσπαθεια σου αυτή...είναι λες και με ξέρεις και προσπαθείς επίτηδες να με μειώσεις για να φανώ ο τρελος του χωριου οπως σε αρκετα άλλα threads. Θα σου επαναλάβω ότι το thread αυτό δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα ερωτικά τριο, τα love stories, τις ερωτικές απογοητεύσεις, τις παντρειες, το ποτε θα γινω εγω μανα, το με αφησε ο ναυτικος, και τις λοιπές βλακίες που καταδυναστευουν το φορουμ κατά τα άλλα. Βέβαια εσύ θα το δείς όπως θέλεις και πάλι.

Συμφωνώ πως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που θέλουν να λύσουν το πρόβλημα τους και άλλοι που αρέσκονται στο να λένε τον πόνο τους. Και παααααλι εδώ θα διακρίνω μια κακεντρέχεια απο μέρους σου καθότι όπως βλέπω έχεις βγάλει ήδη τα συμπεράσματα σου. Θα σου δώσω όμως μια διαφορετική οπτική γωνία καθότι είναι κάτι που κάνω εγώ πάντα για τους άλλους....το "τι και αν κανω λάθος" λοιπόν.
Εϊμαι σίγουρος οτι ξέρεις πως υπάρχουν προβλήματα που δεν λύνονται σε ένα μηνα...σε δυο...σε 10...σε 2 χρόνια. Προβλήματα οπως αυτα με τα οποια ασχολείται το φορουμ αυτό. Και όχι δεν μιλάω για τα love stories που απο οτι φαίνεται εχουν την τιμητική τους σε φορουμ ψυχολογίας. Οπότε.... θα πρέπει κάποιος να μιλήσει μια φορά και μετά να μην ξαναμιλήσει αλλιώς θα υπάρχει η θεοφανία που θα πει "μαλλον απλα σου αρεσει να γκρινιαζεις αλλιως δε βλέπω λογο να μην εχεις λυσει μεχρι τωρα το οτι σε απασχολει". 
Εκτος και .....αν κατάλαβα λάθος το σχόλιο σου, περίπτωση στην οποιά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι στόχο είχε σαν απάντηση στα λεγόμενα μου.

Δεν καλουπώνεις αλλά μιλάς για μερίδα γυναικών. Μάλιστα. :P Θα φανώ ειρωνικός αν πω οτι αν δε θες να βγάζουμε λάθος συμπεράσματα για τα λεγόμενα σου τότε να παραθέτεις τα στατιστικά στοιχεία σου για να ξέρουμε αν η ίδια μιλάς για *ΜΗ* αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα γυναικών όταν χρησιμοποιείς φράσεις όπως "Εμείς οι γυναίκες λατρευουμε τους άντρες ". Έτσι όπως μιλάς προφανώς αναφέρεσαι γενικά. Η λέξη καλούπωμα προφανώς ειναι αρνητική και καλά έκανα που την χρησιμοποιησα γιατί ακριβώς αυτό εκανες.

Συγγνώμη αν φαίνομαι κακός/ειρωνικός κλπ αλλά Θεοφανία βιάζεσαι πολύ και μιλάς πολύ απολυτα για ανθρωπους ενώ δεν πρέπει. Οι γενικεύσεις που κάνεις είναι κάτι πολύ άσχημο απο μόνο του. Ο κάθε ένας έχει τις ιδιαιτερότητες του και δεν θα έπρεπε να κρίνεις κανέναν όπως είπα απο τις αδυναμίες του αλλά απο τα προτερήματα του.

Πραγματικά ελπίζω η καχυποψία που διακρίνω να σε διακατέχει να μην είναι κάτι που βγάζεις πάντα στους άλλους αλλά να έτυχε εδώ για κάποιο λόγο.
Και φυσικά σαν άνθρωπος ξέρω οτι θα κάνεις ότι μπορείς για να δικαιολογήσεις τα λεγόμενα σου, αμυνόμενη....
Αντί να διαβάσεις ότι θέλεις απο το thread (η και όχι αν το θεωρείς γκρίνια) και να κρατήσεις την αγωνία μου για την μοναξιά και την μελαγχολία που βιώνω καθότι όπως είπα δεν είμαι μόνος απο σύντροφο...είμαι μόνος απο οποιονδήποτε άνθρωπο θα μου επέτρεπε να κάνω έναν διάλογο στον ελέυθερο μου χρόνο...επέλεξες να ερμηνευσεις όπως θέλεις εσύ ορισμένες φράσεις λες και έπρεπε κάποιος να δώσει και σε αυτό το thread μια δόση ίντριγκας και λουνα πάρκ των τρελών. Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν είμαι σαν αυτούς, έχω σταθερές απόψεις και ο λόγος μου είναι πάντα δικαιολογημένος. Δεν είχα διάθεση να φανώ κακός.

ΥΓ:Κοίτα Γιάννη που απο κερατάδες βγήκαμε και δαρμένοι. 
Κατα το μη αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα γυναικών λοιπόν δεν δικαιούμαστε να αισθανόμαστε μειονεκτικά ή και να έχουμε όντως μειονεκτήματα γιατί "χαλαμε την πιάτσα". Και απο εκεί που μιλάω για απόρριψη βγαίνω ντε και καλά χαζός.
Κρίμα ρε συ Θεοφανία γιατί είπες οτι διάβασες όλο το thread. Διάβασες όλο το thread και παρόλαυτα σου φάνηκα για άνθρωπος που θα συναναστρεφόταν για 8 μήνες με κάποιον και δε θα είχα το νιονιο να ξέρω αν με βλέπει ερωτικά ή όχι?

ΥΓ2: "Στη δική μου κατηγορία γυναικών λοιπόν, είναι ο άντρας με πλούσιο εσωτερικό κόσμο και αυτό για μένα περιλαμβάνει μυαλό και συνασθήματα. "
Λάθος...στην δική σου κατηγορία γυναικών αυτό έρχεται δευτερο όπως εσύ η ίδια έγραψες...προηγείται το να στέκεται καλά στα πόδια του. Αλλιώς , στην δική σου κατηγορία γυναικών το να έχει μυαλό και συναισθήματα δεν μετράει. Αυτό κατάλαβα εγώ απο τα γραπτά σου εφόσον εσύ η ίδια το βάζεις σε δεύτερη μοίρα. (είπες "Όμως, όλα αυτά τα θέλουμε αφού νιώσουμε πως αυτός ο άντρας στέκεται γερά στα πόδια του")
Στην δική μου κατηγορία ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ δε θα κατηγοριοποιήσω κάνεναν για την αδυναμία του όπως επίσης δε θα κατηγορήσω ποτέ κανέναν για το αν λυγίζει μπροστά σε κάποιο συναίσθημα...Αλλά όπως είπες και η ίδια δεν αντέχεις αυτούς που κλάινε και ούτε κλαις η ίδια. Δε θα το σχολιάσω αυτό βαθύτερα πέρα απο το...γιατί είσαι τόσο σκληρη? Ποιος άνθρωπος δεν κλαίει και λέει οτι δεν αντεχει αυτους που κλαινε? Μου ακούγεται απάνθρωπο αυτό, συγγνώμη.

----------


## Θεοφανία

....πω, πω, πω!
Τόσες εκατοντάδες λέξεις επειδή είπα πως ανήκω στην κατηγορία των γυναικών που δεν τους αρέσουν οι άντρες που κλαίνε ή κλαίγονται?
Επίσης, είδες στο κειμενο μου τη λέξη ανίκανος? Αν αυτή σου ήρθε στο μυαλό όταν είπα πως μου φαίνεται τεράστιο το διάστημα των 8 μηνών για να καταλάβει καποιος αν αρέσει σε κάποιον άλλο, σόρι αλλά ειναι δικό σου θέμα.
Μου λες πως πήγα να σε βγάλω τον τρελλό του χωριού, ότι είσαι χαζός, ότι σε μειώνω και στον αντίποδα επειδή εμείς οι γυναίκες έχουμε βυζιά λύνουμε αυτόματα τα προβληματα μας. Βάζεις στο χέρι μου λέξεις που δεν έγραψα αυθαίρετα και μου φορτώνεις το ρόλο του κακού. Γιατί?
Ψάξε μέσα σου τους λόγους που εκνευρίστηκες τόσο πολύ μαζί μου, απλά και μόνο επειδή εξέφρσα την άποψη μου και τίποτα περισσότερο

Λες εμένα απόλυτη αλλά βγάζεις απίστευτη οργή επειδή σου ειπα να το δεις και από μια άλλη οπτική πλευρά.
Σου προτείνω αντί να κατηγορείς με τόση ευκολία τους άλλους για τις απόψεις τους να γινόσουν λίγο πιο διαλλακτικός απέναντι τους.
Αυτά απο μένα προς το παρόν, (θα διαβάσω αύριο την απαντηση σου).
Καληνυχτα να έχουμε και λιγότερα νευρα :Ρ

----------


## Tomhet

Η απάντηση μου σου ήρθε με pm καθως αρκετά λέρωσες με κατινιές και γενικεύσεις το thread εδώ...ξαναδιάβασε τι σου είπα στο προηγουμενο thread και ατελειώτες γενικευσεις και οι θεατρινισμοί του στυλ "δεν σε ειπα ανικανο αλλά είναι στην δική σου διαχείριση το να καταλαβεις τι σου γινεται μετα απο 8 μηνες" να κατευθύνονται προς αυτούς που ξέρεις ότι θα τους ανεχτούν. Δεν είμαι παιδάκι, ούτε ολγακι και δε θα ανεχτώ παιχνίδια με τις λέξεις σου.
Αν είσαι η πλέον ακατάλληλη, όπως παραδέχεσαι, να μιλήσεις περι καταστάσεων που φέρνουν δακρυα στους άλλους καθότι "δεν το αντέχεις" τότε καλά θα έκανες να μην είχες πει τίποτα καθότι μόνο σαν προσβολές και κατινιές μπορώ να εκλαβω τα λεγόμενα σου. 
Κοινώς δε σου επιτρέπω να παραφράζεις δημόσια τα λεγόμενα μου. Ελπίζω να γίνομαι κατανοητός για το δικαίωμα μου αυτό.
Καληνύχτα και αν δε θες να σε κατηγορούν τότε να μην φέρεσαι σαν μπαμπουίνος ανάμεσα σε ανθρώπους εκτοξεύοντας μαργαριτάρια και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος. Τότε δε θα βιώνεις ούτε τα νευρα αλλά ούτε θα κάθεσαι στις 1:00 να λες "ψαξε μεσα σου τους λόγους που εκνευρίστηκες" οταν έχεις ηδη προσβάλει τον άλλο και μετά κάνεις σα να μην τρεχει τίποτα.

Θα σου πρότεινα οποτε να είσαι πιο διαλλακτική με τους άλλους παρά να προβαίνεις σε κρίσεις και γενικεύσεις για θέματα τα οποία ο δικός σου συναισθηματικός κόσμος δεν μπορεί να αγγίξει.
Ψάξε μέσα σου λοιπόν τους λόγους για τους οποίους σε χαρακτηρίζω αναίσθητο μπαμπουίνο καθως είναι θέμα της δικής σου διαχείρισης να κατανοήσεις το πότε γίνεσαι προσβλητική σε θέματα που δεν είσαι κατάλληλη να κρίνεις.
Ελπίζω να σου αρέσει ο σαρκασμός καθώς επίσης και η "απίστευτη οργή" μου ...:P

ΥΓ: ψάξε μέσα σου και τους λόγους για τους οποίους ο πρίγκιπας σου πρέπει να έχει "επίπεδο/βαθος/ρομαντισμο" αλλά δε θα τον αντέχεις όταν θα κλαίει. Παραλογίζεσαι.....

----------


## elis

κοιτα φιλε δεν εχω διαβασει τη συζητηση κ ουτε υποστηριζω κανενα αλλα αυτα που σου λεει η θεοφανια ειναι σωστα κατσε σκεψου τα

----------


## 1-555-Confide

I'm fuckin' impressed, δεν έχεις άδικο, αυτά οι γυναίκες θέλουν, οι άντρες θέλουν, ούτε cosmo. Πώς μπορείς να ξέρεις τι θέλουν όλες οι γυναίκες, τις ξέρεις, και πώς είναι δυνατόν να μιλάς εξ ονόματός τους, ή για των αντρών γενικά, και οι συνταγές επιτυχίας, λολ, με αυτό για τον κρομ μανιόν, χα χα
H αλήθεια είναι ότι θέλουμε εκπαίδευση στο γκρι, αλλά κυρίως στο μαύρο.:P

----------


## vagpap

Να παραθεσω κ εγω μερικες σκορπιες σκεψεις , ξυπνησα πρωι κ μεπιασε ο 'οιστρος'.
η ζωη μπορει να ειναι οπως την επιθυμομε ? Τελικα ειναι οι δικες μας σκεψεις που την πληγωνουν.Απλα συναισθανομενοι ειλικρινα τα συναισθηματα μας ,μπορει να αποδειχτει πολυ θεραπευτικο .Εχουμε παντα την ελευθερια να επιλεξουμε πως θα ανταποκριθουμε σαυτο που μας φερνει (η που μας δινει } η ζωη .Ξεχνα πως φανταζεσαι οτι θα επρεπε να ειναι η ζωη σου , κ αποδεξου την την πραγματικη ζωη . Αλλαξε οτι μπορεις ναλλαξεις , αλλαξε τις σκεψεις σου σχετικα με το τι δεν μπορεις ναλλαξεις , κ προχωρα μπροστα .
Καποιες φορες θα πρεπει να αισθανθουμαι αδυναμοι ,για να διαπιστωσουμε πως ειμαστε πραγματικα ισχυροι.
Καποιες φορες θα πρεπει να αισθανθουμαι το εδαφος να υποχωρει απο τα ποδια μας , για να διαπιστωσουμε οτι τελικα δεν προκειται να συντριβουμε.
υγ. ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ,κανω αυτο που λες με τα γυμναστηρια ,εδω κ 26 χρονια , αυτο με κανει ανεγκεφαλο ? Φιλικα το λεω βεβαια .

----------


## vagpap

Να παραθεσω κ εγω μερικες σκορπιες σκεψεις , ξυπνησα πρωι κ μεπιασε ο 'οιστρος'.
η ζωη μπορει να ειναι οπως την επιθυμομε ? Τελικα ειναι οι δικες μας σκεψεις που την πληγωνουν.Απλα συναισθανομενοι ειλικρινα τα συναισθηματα μας ,μπορει να αποδειχτει πολυ θεραπευτικο .Εχουμε παντα την ελευθερια να επιλεξουμε πως θα ανταποκριθουμε σαυτο που μας φερνει (η που μας δινει } η ζωη .Ξεχνα πως φανταζεσαι οτι θα επρεπε να ειναι η ζωη σου , κ αποδεξου την την πραγματικη ζωη . Αλλαξε οτι μπορεις ναλλαξεις , αλλαξε τις σκεψεις σου σχετικα με το τι δεν μπορεις ναλλαξεις , κ προχωρα μπροστα .
Καποιες φορες θα πρεπει να αισθανθουμαι αδυναμοι ,για να διαπιστωσουμε πως ειμαστε πραγματικα ισχυροι.
Καποιες φορες θα πρεπει να αισθανθουμαι το εδαφος να υποχωρει απο τα ποδια μας , για να διαπιστωσουμε οτι τελικα δεν προκειται να συντριβουμε.
υγ. ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ,κανω αυτο που λες με τα γυμναστηρια ,εδω κ 26 χρονια , αυτο με κανει ανεγκεφαλο ? Φιλικα το λεω βεβαια .Κατα τ 'αλλα , διαβασα πολυ προσεκτικα τις απαντησεις σου στον φιλο tomhet , και ειμαι απολυτως συμφωνος.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Η απάντηση μου σου ήρθε με pm καθως αρκετά λέρωσες με κατινιές και γενικεύσεις το thread εδώ...ξαναδιάβασε τι σου είπα στο προηγουμενο thread και ατελειώτες γενικευσεις και οι θεατρινισμοί του στυλ "δεν σε ειπα ανικανο αλλά είναι στην δική σου διαχείριση το να καταλαβεις τι σου γινεται μετα απο 8 μηνες" να κατευθύνονται προς αυτούς που ξέρεις ότι θα τους ανεχτούν. Δεν είμαι παιδάκι, ούτε ολγακι και δε θα ανεχτώ παιχνίδια με τις λέξεις σου.
> Αν είσαι η πλέον ακατάλληλη, όπως παραδέχεσαι, να μιλήσεις περι καταστάσεων που φέρνουν δακρυα στους άλλους καθότι "δεν το αντέχεις" τότε καλά θα έκανες να μην είχες πει τίποτα καθότι μόνο σαν προσβολές και κατινιές μπορώ να εκλαβω τα λεγόμενα σου. 
> Κοινώς δε σου επιτρέπω να παραφράζεις δημόσια τα λεγόμενα μου. Ελπίζω να γίνομαι κατανοητός για το δικαίωμα μου αυτό.
> Καληνύχτα και αν δε θες να σε κατηγορούν τότε να μην φέρεσαι σαν μπαμπουίνος ανάμεσα σε ανθρώπους εκτοξεύοντας μαργαριτάρια και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος. Τότε δε θα βιώνεις ούτε τα νευρα αλλά ούτε θα κάθεσαι στις 1:00 να λες "ψαξε μεσα σου τους λόγους που εκνευρίστηκες" οταν έχεις ηδη προσβάλει τον άλλο και μετά κάνεις σα να μην τρεχει τίποτα.
> 
> Θα σου πρότεινα οποτε να είσαι πιο διαλλακτική με τους άλλους παρά να προβαίνεις σε κρίσεις και γενικεύσεις για θέματα τα οποία ο δικός σου συναισθηματικός κόσμος δεν μπορεί να αγγίξει.
> Ψάξε μέσα σου λοιπόν τους λόγους για τους οποίους σε χαρακτηρίζω αναίσθητο μπαμπουίνο καθως είναι θέμα της δικής σου διαχείρισης να κατανοήσεις το πότε γίνεσαι προσβλητική σε θέματα που δεν είσαι κατάλληλη να κρίνεις.
> Ελπίζω να σου αρέσει ο σαρκασμός καθώς επίσης και η "απίστευτη οργή" μου ...:P
> 
> ΥΓ: ψάξε μέσα σου και τους λόγους για τους οποίους ο πρίγκιπας σου πρέπει να έχει "επίπεδο/βαθος/ρομαντισμο" αλλά δε θα τον αντέχεις όταν θα κλαίει. Παραλογίζεσαι.....


Έχω μια απορία τομ...
Ένας άντρας με τόσο ευγενική και εύαισθητη φύση και ψυχή όπως η δική σου, ένας άντρας που κλαίει, που έχει τόσο ανάγκη την αγκαλιά, που στέλνει λουλούδια, γράφει ποιήματα, που δεν χωρά σε αυτό τον αναίσθητο κόσμο. ...... ποιο άραγε κομμάτι του εαυτού του ξυπνά και μιλά με τόσο απαξιωτικά και αγενή λόγια σε μια άλλη γυναίκα?
Πως ΕΣΥ, ο τόσο ευαίσθητος και ευγενής πέφτεις στο επίπεδο της κατινιας εκφράζοντας τόσο ποταπά συναισθήματα?
Τα υπόλοιπα με πμ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> υγ. ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ,κανω αυτο που λες με τα γυμναστηρια ,εδω κ 26 χρονια , αυτο με κανει ανεγκεφαλο ? Φιλικα το λεω βεβαια .Κατα τ 'αλλα , διαβασα πολυ προσεκτικα τις απαντησεις σου στον φιλο tomhet , και ειμαι απολυτως συμφωνος.


...κάποια στιγμή ο τομ μου έγραψε πως εμεις οι γυναίκες κυνηγαμε τους αντρες με μυς κλπ. Εκεί λοιπόν έγραψα ότι προτιμα ο δικος μου αντρας να γεμιζει το κεφαλι του με γνωσεις παρα το σωμα του με μυς. Τωρα.... αν τρεχει και γυμναστηριο εννοειται πως δεν υπαρχει θεμα.
Λες να υπαρχουν γυναίκες που αναμεσα σε έναν εξυπνο-γυμνασμενο και εξυπνο-αγυμναστο, να διαλεξουν τον δευτερο?

----------


## Tomhet

Δεν με προσέχεις Θεοφανία....
Είπα αρκετές φορές ότι μου αρέσουν τα άκρα. Εσένα μπορεί να σου αρέσουν οι επίπεδες καταστάσεις και να σου φαίνεται παράξενο....
Παρόλαυτα όμως δεν με είδα να μιλάω *καν* με άνθρωπο...πόσο μάλλον με γυναίκα, μια έννοια για την οποία προσωπικά δεν σκέφτομαι τίποτε άλλο παρά με τρυφερότητα και ευγένεια. Δες την πρώτη μου απάντηση στο post σου...καθ'όλα ευγενική μέχρι που είδα πως *δεν* απευθύνομαι σε άνθρωπο. Και πόσο μάλλον όταν είσαι ειρωνική και προσπαθείς να με βλάψεις.
Γιαυτό άλλωστε σε αποκάλεσα μπαμπουίνο. Αξιαγάπητο ζώο αλλά δεν έχει τρόπους. Δεν μιλάω όμως απαξιωτικά για τους μπαμπουίνους...Είμαι εξαιρετικά φιλόζωος. Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως θα τον καλούσα και σε δείπνο με γραβάτα. Οπότε σου μίλησα ανάλογα.
Βλέπω πως συνεχίζεις την προσπάθεια σου να με *βλάψεις* με όποιον τρόπο μπορείς. Πρώτα *παρερμηνεύοντας* τα λόγια μου χωρίς καμία βάση, έπειτα *παραφράζοντας* της απαντήσεις μου *προσπερνώντας* τις αποδείξεις για τους παραλογισμούς σου και *καταλήγεις* σε τακτικές όπως το να επιτεθείς σε χαρακτηριστικά που προσέδωσα εγώ για τον εαυτό μου αφού δεν έχεις κάτι άλλο να πεις. 
Δεν σε ευχαριστώ καθόλου που προσπάθησες και εν τέλη κατάφερες να υποβιβάσεις ότι είχα να εκφράσω σαν άνθρωπος από την ψυχή μου, προς όφελος της κατινιάς του αγαπημενου φορουμ σουπερ-κατερινα σου.
O λόγος σου χαρακτηρίζεται απο αγένεια, ειρωνία, κανένα επιχείρημα, καμία βάση, υπεροψία και τσίρκο ρεντίκολο.
Λυπάμαι για λογαριασμό σου, καθότι ήδη χαρακτήρισες τον εαυτό σου ως αναίσθητο.

----------


## vagpap

Βρε Θεοφανια ,ετσι το ειπα . Μου αρεσε πολυ εκει που γραφεις 'κοιτα , υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δεν τους ενδιαφερει....... " , ετσι ειναι . Παντως , δειχνεις ανθρωπος που θελει πραγματικα να βοηθησει . Αν κ η δικια μου απαντηση , σεναν ανθρωπο σαν τον tomhet , η μαλλον η κατευθυνση που θαδινα θα ηταν 'περιπλανησου.........περιπλαν ησου , καποια στιγμη θα την βρεις την ακρη ' . Βεβαια εγω ειμαι εγω , κ εσυ εισαι η Θεοφανια.

----------


## σακης

Tomhet για μενα δεν χρειαζεσαι καμια απαντηση και καμια συμβουλη.Τις εχεις ηδη μεσα σου και το ξερεις, εισαι αρκετα συνειδητοποιημενος ανθρωπος και κατασταλαγμενος και δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις καμια υποχωρηση στα στανταρτ σου και τις απαιτησεις σου...καταλαβαινω ειναι μοναχικος ο δρομος...αλλα ξερεις εισαι μια ''ζωντανη'' εξαιρεση στον κοσμο αυτο...

----------


## vagpap

Σε συνεχεια της παραγραφου μ 83 , στην πραγματικοτηα οι δυνατοτεροι ανθρωποι ειναι αυτοι που αισθανονται τον πονο , τον αποδεχονται , κ καταφερνουν να τον ξεπερασουν .Εχει να κανει με το θαρρος να ζητησεις ενα time-out , ναφησεις να κυλλησει ενα δακρυ (η πολλα }, νανασυγκροτηθεις , κ στην συνεχεια να επιστρεψεις στο 'ρινγκ' για ναγωνιστεις οπως δεν εχεις αγωνιστει στο παρελθον . Ισως ηρθε η ωρα για νανακαλυψεις απο τι εισαι φτιαγμενος ΄.
Καπου κατι πολυ ομορφο μας περιμενει να το βρουμε , απλως πρεπει να ονειρευτουμε αρκετα ωστε να το ανακαλυψουμε .
Αν καθε πρωι λεμε οταν ξυπναμε 'ναι, σημερα ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ να ειναι μια σπουδαια μερα'
αν καθε απογευμα μπορουμενα βρουμε εστω εναν μικροοοο λογο να πουμε ' ναι , σημερα ΕΙΝΑΙ μια σπουδαια μερα '
αν καθε βραδυ εχουμε εναν ακομα πιο μικροοο λογο να πουμε 'ναι ,σημερα ΗΤΑΝ μια σπουδαια μερα '
τοτε , μια μερα , υστερα απο πολλα φεγγαρια , οταν κανουμε ανασκοπηση της ζωης μας , θα χαμογελασουμε και θα πουμε ,
ΝΑΙ , εχω ζησει μια υπεροχη ζωη .

----------


## ioannis2

Φίλε, με την κοπελα στη δουλεια, με βαση τις περιγραφες σου, πχ γραπτα κι αφιερωσεις και λουλουδια στο γραφειο της καθως και αν της προτεινες για εξοδο, της έδιεξες με εμφανη τροπο ότι σε ενδιαφερει. Θα υποθέσω ότι της μιλούσες έστω που και που, ότι της εδειξες το οτι καλυτερο σε διακρινει ώστε της σχηματιστηκε μια εντυπωση για σενα. Το ότι εχει αλλο ειναι η καλη δικαιολογια που λενε σε καποιον που δεν γουσταρουν για να αποφυγουν. Στην πραγματικοτητα μπορει να μην εχουν κανενα και να ψαχνονται. Θα υποθεσω ότι καποιες φορες σου ειπε ότι εισαι πολύ καλο παιδι. Αυτο ειναι απορριψη με ευγενικο τροπο. Με βαση αυτα, τουλαχιστον θα εχεις ησυχη συνειδηση ότι εκανες όλα όσα περναγαν απ το χερι σου για να την κερδισεις. 

Χαρακτηρες ηρεμους, πνευματωδεις, με στοχασμο και βαθυτερες αναζητησεις δεν θελουν, ακομα και του γυμναστηριου να σαι και με καλη δουλεια. Προτιμαν εξωστρεφεις, που ξερουν να παριστανουν τους δυναμικους, τους νταηδες, να ναι του γλεντιου που θα τις κανουν να γελανε και να περνανε ωραια. Τετοιους θελουν. Θα συμφωνουσα όμως με καποιο μελος, παρα το ότι ειναι γνωρισμα του και ο νοων νοειτω ποιο ειναι το μελος να ερχεται σε αντιπαραθεση ενεκα υφους και εκφρασεων που χρησιμοποιει απευθυνομενο σε αλλους θιγοντας, που ειπε ότι θελουν τον αντρα να ξερει που στεκεται, θα λεγα να χει αυτοπεποιθηση, να ναι αποφασιστικος και να νιωθει κανεις ασφαλεια μαζι του. Ομως την εικονα του ηρεμου, εσωστρεφους και βαθυστοχαστου την εχουν ταυτισει με με αυτον ο οποιος δεν στεκεται καλα στα πόδια του κι αυτον που παριστανει τον καμπόσο και τον εξωστρεφη ότι διαθετει το προσον. Επιτυχια αγαπητε μου με τις γυναικες ειναι να εχεις το χαρισμα να τις παραπλανας, η τεχνη της εξαπατησης επειδη, χωρις να θελω να θιξω το γυναικειο φυλο, οι περισσοτερες, ειδικα αν ειδαν λιγα στη ζωη τους, ειναι ευκολοπιστες και γοητευονται με τετοια. Ακομα κι αν τις κερατωνουν ή ειναι ανασφαλείς και κανουν γκαφες στις δουλειες τους ξερουν τον τροπο πως να τα παρουσιασουν στη γυναικα ωστε να τα δεχτει ή τουλαχιστο να συμβιβαστει αφου ήδη την εχουν κανει συναισθηματικα να δεθει μαζι τους και να τους αγαπησει. Εσυ δεν διαθετεις αυτο το χαρισμα παρα το ότι θα μπορουσες μια γυναικα που θα σου εδινε την ευκαιρια να εκφραστεις να την κανεις ευτυχισμενη. Κι αυτο το βγαζω κι απ το ότι τα αισθηματα σου εκεινους τους 8 μηνες ήταν πολύ διαφορετικα, ανεβασμενα σε σχεση με πιο πριν και μετα. Για να νιωθες ετσι θα πει πως θα κανες την κοπελα ευτυχισμενη. Με την παρουσια της στη ζωη σου θα γινοταν η μεγαλη αλλαγη στη ζωη σου. Κι αν την ειχες στη ζωη σου πιστευω δεν θα ερχοσουν καθολου εδω, ισως και ολοι οι προβληματισμοι που παραθετεις εδω να ξεχνιονταν ή να μπαιναν καπου στο περιθωριο του ωραιου της σχεσης. Εχω την εντυπωση πως εκεινους τους 8 μηνες η ιδεα /ελπίδα ότι θα δεχοταν σε εκανε ευτυχισμενο.

Μήπως φίλε οι προβληματισμοι που παραθετεις εδω ειναι αποτελεσμα ελλειψης καταλληλων ανθρωπων που να σε καταλαβαινουν και να αποδεχονται? Μηπως η καταφυγη σου εδω λειτουργει ως υποκαταστατο αυτης της ελλειψης? Μηπως οι προβληματισμοι σου αυτοι γεννηθηκαν ως αποτελεσμα της απογοητευσης απο τη συναναστροφη με τους αλλους? Η ελλειψη αυτη και η ως αποτελεσμα της απογοητευση σου καθως και η πνευματικοτητα που σε διακρινει σε εκαναν καπου να κλειστεις σε σενα και να αναπτυξεις αυτες τις σκεψεις/προβληματισμους. Η πορεια ξεκινησε δλδ απο την απογοητευση που δεν βρηκες αυτο το ωραιο που ειχες στο νου μεσα στους αλλους. Δεν εισαι απ τους χαρακτηρες που θα καθονταν να κανουν παρεες του χαβαλε περι ανεμων και υδατων, για το ποδοσφαιρο και τα κλαμπ και τετοια. Θα θελες να εχεις φιλους ειλικρινεις που να σε νιαζονται αλλα και να μπορεις να αναπτυξεις μια βαθυτερη επικοινωνια μαζι τους σαν κι αυτη που κανεις εδω.

Δεν μου ειπες πιο πριν τι μεθοδο ψυχοθεραπειας σε ψυχολογο ακολουθησες. Σημασια εχει το αν σε βοηθα στην πραξη, στην καθημερινοτητα σου και μεσα απ αυτο στην αλλαγη/βελτιωση την οποια θα θελες στη ζωη σου.

----------


## Tomhet

Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τον χρόνο που αφιέρωσες και πάλι...
Τα "καλό παιδί" εντάξει, τα έχω φάει με το κουτάλι..βετεράνος γαρ. Η συγκεκριμένη πάντως δυστυχώς ήταν όντως με κάποιον και μάλιστα ήταν φρέσκο οπότε δε πα' να έχτιζα και ολόκληρο ναό με τα χέρια μου...έρωτα το λένε και δεν σηκώνει δευτερη κουβέντα. Παρόλαυτα βγήκαμε με την κοπέλα 3 φορες. Αν βέβαια ήξερα απο την αρχή οτι ήταν ερωτευμένη δεν θα έμπαινα καν στον κόπο.

Δεν πειράζει..έτσι και αλλιώς δεν είναι τα ειδύλλια που θα καθορίσουν την ζωή μου αυτή τη στιγμή, αν και συμφώνώ μαζί σου στα πάντα στην δεύτερη σου παράγραφο, περί των 8 μηνών και την ακολουθία αυτών σε περίπτωση θετικής συνέχειας της περίπτωσης εκείνης.

Δυστυχώς με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνο στις απόψεις σου για το άλλο φύλο...όσο και να το αγαπώ η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία κρύβει αρκετές παλιμπαιδίζουσες πτυχές τις οποίες βέβαια τροφοδοτούμε και εμείς με την στάση μας (όλοι μας ταίζουμε την χαριτωμενιά) και στον χαβαλέ κανείς δεν είπε ποτέ όχι. 
Και δεν στο κρύβω ότι περι τον τελευταίο μήνα περίπου έχω εμπλακεί 4-5 φορές σε συζήτηση στην οποία γυναίκα εξέφρασε ευθέως τις απόψεις της για το πόσο ο άντρας που την ελκύει πρέπει να της παρέχει στήριξη και να μην εμφανίζει αδυναμίες. Κάπως απαράδεκτη αντίληψη κατ'εμε για την εποχή που ζούμε.

Θεωρώ δε πως στην κοινωνία μας υπάρχει ένα γενικότερο ξεφύλλισμα και έπειτα ανακύκλωση συντρόφων, εως οτου συμβεί αυτό που λένε ωρίμανση που στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρα, το τέλος του χαβαλέ λόγω ηλικιακών ή άλλων περιορισμών και αναγκών.
Κοινώς έχω ήδη σκεφτεί για τον εαυτό μου πως μέχρις ότου το περιβάλλον μου φτάσει πχ την ηλικία των 50 χρόνων και φύγει αυτή η τάση προς τον χαβαλέ όπως ανέφερες...απλά δεν έχω κάτι να ελπίζω. Ίσως τότε που όπως είπα το περιβάλλον αυτό θα ανασχηματίσει τις απόψεις του για τις ατομικές του ανάγκες ίσως μπορέσω να ενταχθώ σε μιά συζήτηση περι ζωής, προτεραιοτήτων, κοινωνικής φύσης και ατομικών προβληματισμών ή τέλος πάντων ότι απασχολεί τον κάθε ένα σαν προσωπικότητα όταν σβήνει τα φώτα και ξαπλώνει για ύπνο (αν τον απασχολεί κάτι φυσικά και δεν ξεραίνεται αμέσως).

Περί "καταλλήλων" ατόμων...ναι φυσικά τα άπειρα ερωτηματικά πάνω απο το κεφάλι μου είναι αποτέλεσμα του κατ'οικον περιορισμού μου και της αποκλειστικής χρήσης του στόματος μου για λήψη τροφής! 
Δεν έχω κανέναν άλλο στη ζωή μου την παρούσα φάση, που να με γνωρίζει. Έχω ορισμένους γνωστούς που πχ μιλάω μια φορά κάθε μια-δυο βδομάδες αλλά όπως είπα....κανέναν που να με γνωρίζει, με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό. Μηδενική επικοινωνία που να μου προσφέρει κάτι ουσιαστικό σαν άνθρωπο και σχεδόν μηδενική σε καθημερινή βάση το οποίο θεωρώ πως μου έχει κοστίσει αρκετά.
Κάτι που με κάνει ακόμα πιο προβληματισμένο είναι πως το παρουσιαστικό μου δεν φανερώνει τίποτα απολύτως απο όλα αυτά. Οπότε και οποιοσδήποτε με συναντά δεν περιμένει τίποτα τέτοιας φύσης απο εμένα και φυσικά μου συμπεριφέρεται ανάλογα.
Δεν θεωρώ πως έχω τίποτα το παράξενο πάνω μου παρά το μυαλό μου και φυσικά μου κάνω την ζωή μου δύσκολη αλλά ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. Δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να ασχοληθώ με κάτι που δεν με ενδιαφέρει μόνο και μόνο για να έχω την παρέα κάποιου. Πως θα μπορούσα?

----------


## Tomhet

Με την ψυχοθεραπευτρια...αστεία ιστορία.
Μάλλον τσακώθηκα προχτες...και λέω μάλλον γιατί νομίζω πως τελικά εκείνη είχε αρκετά θέματα που θα έπρεπε να λύσει με τον εαυτό της πριν αποφασίσει να προσφέρει βοήθεια.
Σε περίπτωση που κάποιος δεν βαριέται να διαβάσει συνέβει το εξής...
Όπως είχα αναφέρει και εδώ αρκετό καιρό τώρα της είχα εκφράσει τις αμφιβολίες μου για το κατά πόσο μου προσφέρουν κάτι οι συνεδρίες μαζί της. Υπήρχαν μάλιστα αρκετές φορές που απλά λόγω συναισθηματικής φόρτισης εκείνη τη μέρα απλά δεν λέγαμε τίποτα επι 45 λεπτά είτε γιατί καθόμουν σιωπηλός είτε γιατί είχα πάρει αμπάριζα τα χαρτομάντηλα. Να σημειώσω κάπου εδώ πως δεν έχω καμία άλλη εμπειρία με τον κλάδο και δεν γνωρίζω αν θα έπρεπε πχ απο μεριάς του θεραπευτή να υπάρχει παρακίνηση οποιασδήποτε μορφής σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Οπότε υπήρχαν πάρα πολλές συνεδρίες που απλά κάθησα εκεί επι 45 λεπτά και δεν είπαμε κουβέντα, ούτε εγώ ούτε εκείνη. Πληρώθηκε φυσικά κανονικά.
Κάποια στιγμή με δική μου πρωτοβουλία αποφάσισα να γράψω κάποιες σκέψεις μου, απλά γιατί μου ήταν αδύνατο να της τα πω προφορικά αλλά ήθελα να τις γνωρίζει και να τις συζητήσουμε. Οπότε έφερα μαζί μου ένα usb stick, την ρώτησα αν θα μπορούσε να το διαβάσει, με ρώτησε μάλιστα εκείνη για το αν θα είχα κάποια ιδεα που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει στην θεραπεία. Προφανώς ήταν το κείμενο. Δέχτηκε να το διαβάσει και να το συζητήσουμε την επόμενη φορά. 
Πήγα την επόμενη βδομάδα όπου προς έκπληξη μου, μου είπε πως δεν το διάβασε γιατί δεν άνοιγε το txt format το mac της. Απογοητεύτηκα καθώς θα περίμενα να με είχε ειδοποιήσει μέσα στην βδομάδα ώστε να το φέρω με άλλο τρόπο αντί να χάσω άλλη μια συνεδρία που και πάλι δεν είπαμε τίποτα.
Το έφερα στο επόμενο ραντεβού εκτυπωμένο σε 3 αραιογραμμένες σελίδες τις οποίες είχα διαβάσει στον εαυτό μου 3-4 φορες για να σιγουρευτώ πως δεν θα μας φάει πάνω απο 10 λεπτά. 
Τις παρέδωσα και προς δεύτερη εκπληξη μου γύρισε κατευθείαν στην τελευταία σελίδα, διάβασε λίγο και το έκλεισε. Έπειτα μου έκανε μια ερώτηση στην οποία απάντηση "η απάντηση είναι στην 3η παράγραφο"....έπειτα άλλη μια στην οποία επίσης απάντησα "η απάντηση είναι στην πρώτη παράγραφο" και προφανώς ενοχλήθηκα καθότι για τρίτη συνεχόμενη συνεδρία δεν θα γινόταν αυτό που είχαμε συμφωνήσει αφου δεν διάβασε ούτε τότε το κείμενο.
Της έστειλα μήνυμα μετα απο 3-4 μέρες για να της πω οτι με ενόχλησε όλο αυτό και στο επόμενο ραντεβού την είδα απο την αρχή της συνεδρίας προφανώς εκνευρισμένη και όλη η συζήτηση μας ήταν γύρω απο το κατα πόσο ήμουν εγώ θυμωμένος με τα πάντα. 
Κατάλαβα αμέσως πως ήθελε να φέρει την συζήτηση στο θέμα με το κείμενο και μάλιστα με ύφος το οποίο θεώρησα εξαρχής καθαρά προσωπικό, ανεπίτρεπτο, θυμωμένο και ειρωνικό.
Άδραξα την ευκαιρία να "παίξω" λίγο με τα νεύρα της αποφεύγοντας σκοπίμως να οδηγήσω την συζήτηση εκεί που ήθελε και κάποια στιγμή απλά ...εξερράγη.
Σηκώθηκε μάλιστα όρθια να ουρλιάζει με την φωνή της να έχει ανέβει 2-3 οκτάβες (ωραία αντίθεση απο το κλασικό ψεύτικο ήρεμο ύφος των ψυχολόγων/ψυχοθεραπευτων) για το πως δεν είναι φίλη μου για να τις δίνω κείμενο μου να διαβάζει...φυσικά χωρίς η συζήτηση να οδηγηθεί κάπως σε αυτό. Απλά έκανε μπαμ και το εβγαλε απο μέσα της...μάλιστα της είπα χαριτολογώντας γιατί το κράταγε τόση ώρα μέσα της και δε το έλεγε απο την αρχή εφόσον ήταν τόσο προφανές.

Αφού λοιπόν της υπενθύμισα πως και η ίδια δέχτηκε να το διαβάσει και μάλιστα με ρώτησε αν είχα και κάποια άλλη πρόταση που θα θεωρούσα οτι θα βοηθούσε την όλη θεραπεία και μετά απο τα δικά της σχόλια σε τόνο σοπράνο για το πως "ευχαρίστως το διάβασε"....την χαρακτήρισα τρελή καθότι δεν το διάβασε ποτέ, της είπα οτι προφανώς πρέπει να μάθει να ορίζει τα όρια της και να μην συμφωνεί σε πράγματα τα οποία δεν είναι διατεθειμένη να κάνει και μετά να παραπονιέται λες και είμαστε παιδιά, πόσο μάλλον να μην λέει κουβέντα όλο το διάστημα που την επισκέπτομαι για το οτι προφανώς δεν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει αλλά ευχαρίστως δέχεται τις πληρωμές μετά απο πάρα πολλές τελείως σιωπηλές συνεδρίες... της υπενθύμισα επίσης την τελείως απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά της προς τον ασθενή της, το να υψώνει τον τόνο της φωνής της σαν υστερική κλπ....έφυγα απο το ιατρείο της και προς το παρον εφόσον με είχε φορτώσει με χάπια (300mg effexor, 75mg anafranil, 25mg lamictal) τα οποία δεν μπήκε ποτέ καν στον κόπο να μου πει πως θα διακόψω, σας γράφω απο την δουλειά μου με ιλίγγους από την διακοπή του effexor (μάλλον).

Γενικά μιλώντας Γιάννη δεν υπήρχε κάτι συγκεκριμένο στις συνεδρίες μας, πέρα απο το οτι μονίμως ένιωθα ένα βήμα μπροστά, για να σου πω οτι παρατήρησα κάποια μεθοδολογία, ούτε συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις απο μεριάς της, ούτε κάτι που να πω πως με έβαλε ποτέ σε σκέψεις για το οτιδήποτε μέχρι πχ το επόμενο ραντεβού που απλά μου ζητούσε να της πω ότι ήθελα εγώ, χωρίς κάποια παρότρυνση, ερωτήσεις ή στόχο.

----------


## ioannis2

Με την κοπελα στη δουλεια...χμ.. θετικο το ότι βγηκες τρεις φορες μαζι της, δεχτηκε δλδ παρα το ότι επαιζε φαση με καποιον αλλο. Αρα δε θα μπορουσα να ελεγα ότι εχεις ιδιαιτρεο προβλημα στις σχεσεις με το αντιθετο φύλο. Ετσι παρα τις οποιες συζητησεις περι σχεσεων των δυο φυλων που ανοιχθηκαν εδω θα μπορουσα να πω πως μπορεις να διεκδικησεις αλλα και να κερδισεις καποια που γουσταρεις. Μεσα σε μια σχεση καποια πλην επισκιαζονται απο τα συν. Εξαρταται ο συντροφος μας τι βρισκει πιο γοητευτικο σε μας.
Όσο για τη γιατρο, μεθοδολογια όταν λέω εννοω στο να σου προσφερει ενα νοητικο εργαλειο σαν μεθοδο, το οποιο εσυ θα χρησιμοποιείς για να κατανοείς και να κατευθυνεις εσυ τη δικη σου σκεψη, να σε εχει βοηθησει να καταλαβεις το προβλημα σου και πως θα το λύσεις, να μπορεις δλδ μεσα απο τη μεθοδολογι αυτη να ενεργεις ως παρατηρητης της σκεψης σου και η βελτίωση αυτη να υποβοηθα στο να επιτυχεις τους στοχους σου στη ζωη. Το να σου δινει φαρμακα κι απλα να κανετε σκορπιες συζητησεις, χωρις να υπαρχει αυτη η μεθοδολογια και απ την αλλη μακροπροθεσμα να μη βλεπεις εστω καποιο θετικο αντικτυπο ολης αυτης της διαδικασιας στη ζωη σου θα λεγα ότι πιθανον η συγκεκριμενη γιατρος να μη σε βοηθα ιδιαιτερα.

----------


## fantasy

Κάποιες ερωτήσεις/σημειώσεις από τη μεριά μου για σκέψη. Δεν σε ρωτάω για να μου απαντήσεις αλλά να διερωτηθείς ο ίδιος, σε περίπτωση που βρεις κάποιο ενδιαφέρον στισ ερωτήσεις μου. Μπορεί να είναι και ηλίθιες (γιατί το επίπεδο γραψίματός σου δεν μπορώ να το φτάσω  :Smile:  ) αλλά εγώ να βοηθήσω θέλω.

1. Τί είχε η κοπέλα στη δουλειά που σε κέρδισε και σου κέντρισε το ενδιαφέρον? Τί διαφορετικό έχει από όλες τις υπόλοιπες? Γιατί στην περίπτωσή σου εσύ της ανοίχτηκες πρώτος και πήγες να την προσεγγίσεις, δεν είναι ότι σου έδειξε αυτή ενδιαφέρον πρώτη... 

2. Ίσως θα πρέπει να αποβάλεις κάποιες γενικότητες από τη ζωή σου. Αυτά που λες γενικά για τις γυναίκες, έστω ότι ισχύουν για τις περισσότερες , εσύ θα ψάξεις αυτές που δεν είναι έτσι, αυτές που πάει το μυαλό τους 5 βήματα παραπέρα. Υπάρχουν Tomhet, απλά αν δεν έχεις θετική διάθεση ή είσαι προκατελειμένος δύσκολα δημιουργείς ή βλέπεις καθαρά τις ευκαιρίες. Και εσύ για σένα είσαι πάνω από ΟΛΕΣ τις έτσι, τις αλλιώς και αλλιώτικα...

3. Λες να φτάσει το περιβάλλον 50 χρονών. Μα το περιβάλλον μας δεν είναι δυναμικό, εμείς δεν το διαμορφώνουμε σε κάποιο βαθμό??? Πότε είναι η τελευταία φορά που έδωσες εσύ την ευκαιρία σε κάποιον άνθρωπο, να του ανοιχτείς και να τον εξερευνήσεις και αν όλα πάνε καλά να αναπτυχθεί μία φιλία. Μην μου πεις ότι με το που μιλάς 2 λεπτά με τον άλλο καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν αξίζει για κάτι παραπάνω και τον γειώνεις αμέσως. Ειλικρινά πιστεύω ότι στο γεγονός ότι δεν έχεις φίλους , αν δεν είναι επιλογή σου, ίσως φταις και εσύ σε κάποιο βαθμό. Γιατί από όσα διάβασα στο τόπικ αυτό, δείχνουν έναν ισοροπημένο άνθρωπο που ξέρει που πατάει, που βρίσκεται και τι θέλει από τη ζωή. Μήπως κάτι κάνεις και εσύ λάθος ρε συ Tomhet? (δεν λέω ότι φταις μόνο εσύ, αλλά ίσως σε κάποιο μικρό βαθμό)

4. Έχεις σκεφτεί να ξεκινήσεις καμία δραστηριότητα? Όχι για να γνωρίσεις κόσμο, αλλά για την πάρτη σου ώστε να κάνεις κάτι που σου αρέσει και να μην περνάς τα απογεύματα στο σπίτι μόνος.

Με φιλική διάθεση,
Αποστόλης

----------


## Tomhet

Εκτιμώ τους πάντες Αποστόλη που θα διαθέσουν λίγο χρόνο έστω για να μου δώσουν την ευκαιρία να διαβάσω ή και να γράψω...
Δε ξέρω αν σε βοηθά η αρίθμηση αλλά θα σου απαντήσω και εγώ αριθμημένα έτσι για αλλαγή δική μου! :P
1. Μάλλον πολλά Αποστόλη γιατί όπως είπα δυστυχώς το κράτησα τόσο πολύ καιρό και δεν είδα τίποτα που να με απογοητεύει ακόμα και αργότερα όταν ξεκινήσαμε να μιλάμε και την γνώρισα κάπως. Καταρχήν δεν πηγαίνω ποτέ για τα εμφανισιακά φαβορί! Όχι ότι δεν ήταν όμορφη....για τα δικά μου κριτήρια ήταν περισσότερο απο ότι θα ζητούσα ποτέ να έχω δίπλα μου όταν χαίρομαι, όταν νοιάζομαι, όταν ξυπνάω και όταν κοιμάμαι. Απλά πχ δεν είχε το σωματότυπο μοντέλου. Είχε πχ λίγα παραπάνω κιλά που απλά θεώρησα θα την έκανε να έχει άλλα ενδιαφέροντα απο κάποια που η εμφάνιση της είναι η αρχή και το τέλος. 
Έπειτα ήταν πολύ χαμηλών τόνων ανάμεσα στην αντίστοιχη "παρέα" της με τις υπόλοιπες πχ κοπέλες που δουλεύουν στην εταιρεία. Για την ακρίβεια δεν είχα ακούσει ποτέ καν την φωνή της και δεν την είχα δει ποτέ να ασχολείται με κάτι άλλο πέρα απο τη δουλειά. Είχα επίσης παρατηρήσει μικροπράγματα που κρατούσε στο γραφείο της τα οποία είχαν για μένα μια πολύ όμορφη απόχρωση και χρωματικά και συμβολικά. Η ιδέα που είχα βασιζόταν σε εντυπώσεις και τίποτα παραπάνω βέβαια. 
Όμως έπειτα όταν άρχισα να εμφανίζομαι, δειλά, κρυφά και με τον τρόπο μου ....ήταν η αντίδραση της πχ στο βιβλίο με την ιδιόρρυθμη αφιέρωση που της άφησα, που πραγματικά έτυχε να είμαι δίπλα όταν το βρήκε...δεν θα μπορούσα να ήλπιζα σε κάτι καλύτερο απο το τι είδα και άκουσα....ο τρόπος που φέρθηκε στα μικροπράγματα που της άφηνα κατα καιρούς στο γραφείο, και τέλος η γραπτή επικοινωνία που είχαμε για ένα διάστημα μέχρι να βρω επιτέλους το κουράγιο να της μιλήσω απο κοντά, που βασιζόταν στα δικά μου αφηρημένα παραμύθια αλλά και στο κοριτσάκι που τα διάβαζε... ο τρόπος που τα δεχόταν, τα σχολίαζε και τροφοδοτούσε την επόμενη μου εικόνα, πείραγμα ή αυτοσχέδια χαζοκατασκευή (έκανα και τέτοια :P) ή ακόμα και γκάφα (όπως το πικνικ που της έστησα έξω απο την δουλειά) . Είδα πως η αρχική μου εντύπωση για έναν ρομαντικό, αθώο αλλά και παιχνιδιάρικο κορίτσι, σε συνδιασμό με την εμφάνιση και την συμπεριφορά σε συζήτηση αλλά και στα θέματα αυτής, δεν έπεσε καθόλου έξω αλλά μάλιστα επιβεβαιώθηκε.

Ίσως να ήταν η ήσυχη φύση της σε συνδιασμό με τον ρομαντισμό που μου έβγαζε, που όμως ήμουν σίγουρος ότι έκρυβε...πως να το πω χωρίς να παρεξηγηθώ...ατελείωτες ώρες παιχνιδιού...(είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα παρεξηγηθώ με περισσότερους απο έναν τρόπους για αυτό)...τρία στοιχεία που θεωρώ πως έχω αλλά και ψάχνω και εγώ. Δεν θέλω να το προσγειώσω σε κανένα ανθρώπινο επίπεδο Αποστόλη προσπαθώντας να περιγράψω το πως ένιωθα και το πως αυτό επιβεβαιώθηκε σε κάθε περίσταση. Δε θα μιλήσω γενικά, θα μιλήσω λίγο σύντομα μόνο για εκείνη γιατί να, τώρα που με ρώτησες μου τα θύμησες όλα τόσο έντονα και μελαγχόλησα λίγο...να'σαι καλα....

Νιώθω ότι θέλω να είμαι μακρυά απο όλους Αποστόλη. Το εννοώ το μακρυά...μακρυά απο οτιδήποτε μπορεί να πληγώνει, να ενοχλεί ή να φέρνει σε ανθρώπινα επίπεδα τη σκέψη μου όταν θα ήμουν με εκείνη. Τα λόγια που λέμε να μην έχουν επαφή με την πραγματικότητα...να είναι απο την ώρα που θα την δω μέχρι την ώρα που θα χωρίσουμε ή θα κοιμηθώ** ένα παραμύθι χωρίς νόημα ανθρωπινο. Να μην μιλάω για τίποτα που να μπορείς να πιάσεις με τα χέρια αλλά αντί αυτού το μυαλό μου να βρίσκει τρόπους να την κάνει να νιώθει το άγγιγμα μου και τα χέρια μας να ακουμπούν πολύ πριν φτάσουν φυσικά το ένα το άλλο. Όλα τα πράγματα που θεωρούμε δεδομένα να αποκτούν άλλη χρήση που θεωρείς χαμένη. Όπως τα χέρια που ανέφερα και το φως.
Έχεις παρατηρήσει ποτέ πως απλά πράγματα καθημερινά μπορούν να σε ξαφνιάσουν μόνο όταν κάτσεις και τα ζήσεις πραγματικά? Γιατί τώρα που σου μιλάω και μου μιλάς δεν τα ζούμε όπως πρέπει.
Πως το να γράφεις στο φως, δε θα πω κεριού για να μην γίνω γραφικός αλλά, φακού, που το βράδυ μπορεί να σου καταστήσει δύσκολο το να τον κρατάς και να φωτίζεις το χαρτί σου για να βλέπεις....αν τον αφήσεις κάπου κοντά και πέφτει σκια και σου μαυρίζει τις γραμμές...αν πλησιάσεις το χέρι σου στο χάρτι για να γράψεις αμέσως αυτό φωτίζει απο την αντανάκλαση του φωτός στο δέρμα σου? Φυσικά θα μου πεις....κάντο Αποστόλη ...και παίξε με αυτό και θα δεις πως τίποτα δεν είναι δεδομένο. Τα πάντα υπάρχουν εδώ για να σε ξαφνιάσουν, όσο απλά και να είναι.

Έτσι ένιωθα και γω. Πως απλές λέξεις γίνονταν παιχνίδι...απλές χειρονομίες ξαφνικά είχαν άλλο νόημα και μπορούσες να τις χαζεύεις και να τις αναλύεις με τις ώρες. Αλλά πάνω απο όλα να τις ζεις με διαφορετικό τρόπο απο ότι είχες συνηθίσει μέχρι τότε στα τόσα χρόνια ζωής σου. Αυτό κρατάω μόνο γιατί είναι κιόλας ο μοναδικός άνθρωπος που μου δάνεισε όλα αυτά τα συναισθήματα και τις εικόνες και ποτέ δεν έκανε κάτι να με πληγώσει...
Όπως είπα ίσως θα προτιμούσα να μην τα είχα μοιραστεί όλα αυτά ακριβώς τότε αλλά μια άλλη στιγμή που ίσως και για εκείνη να είχαν την ίδια ένταση γιατί όπως είπα....έπαιζα με άσφαιρα :P ήταν ερωτευμένη.

2. Δεν αφήνω τις γενικότητες να με επηρεάσουν περισσότερο απο ότι πρέπει. Ναι, δυστυχώς με επηρεάζουν αρκετά γιατί ζω ανάμεσα τους αλλά θεωρώ πως δεν μπλέκω την πραγματικότητα με την δική μου πραγματικότητα. Οι γενικότητες είναι γενικότητες και αυτό που ψάχνω εγώ είναι κάτι άλλο. Δεν έχω κρίνει ποτέ κανέναν απο το εξώφυλλο του, γυναίκα ή άντρα και δεν έχω απορρίψει ποτέ κανέναν για λόγο που δεν φρόντισα να εξακριβώσω ο ίδιος. Κοινώς το οτι η πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων είναι "κάπως" δεν με έχει αποτρέψει ποτέ απο το να ρωτήσω να μάθω και να ανακαλύψω κάτι για κάποιον. Δεν τσουβαλιάζω ποτέ.

3. Δυστυχώς δεν με θεωρώ χαζό. Είναι ένα μειονέκτημα μου. Θεωρώ πως και λόγο χρόνου αναλύω τα πάντα, εξερευνώ τα πάντα και δυστυχώς θεωρώ πως προσπάθησα Αποστόλη. Λόγω της γλωσσοκοπάνικης φύσης μου (όπως βλέπεις) δεν έχω ξοδέψει ποτέ μόνο 2 λέπτα για κάποιον. Στο κάτω κάτω δες με....φαίνεται να νομίζω πως έχω τα περιθώρια για τέτοια λάθη? Δεν τα έχω...ξέρω πως δεν τα έχω. Δεν είναι τόσο ότι έχω απορρίψει εγώ κόσμο όσο μάλλον το ότι νιώθω πως ο κόσμος έχει απορρίψει εμένα. Είναι ένα πράγμα το να δέχεσαι τους άλλους όπως είναι και άλλο το να αφιερώνεις χρόνο για να τον περάσεις μαζί τους. Δέχομαι τα πάντα αλλά δυστυχώς είναι αμοιβαία τα συναισθήματα. Όπως εγώ πχ δε θα άντεχα έναν θερμοκέφαλο ποδοσφαιρόφιλο για πολύ ώρα έτσι δε θα άντεχε και εκείνος εμένα. Δεν λεω οτι θα τσακωνόμασταν...δεν θυμάμαι πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που διαφώνησα με κάποιον για τις απόψεις του, αλλά απλά θα ήμασταν 2 σιωπηλοί άνθρωποι στο ίδιο δωμάτιο. Το βλέπω όπως είπα σαν αμοιβαία απόρριψη, χωρίς άσχημα συναισθήματα. Και μόνο απο μεριάς μου δεν θα είχα τίποτα να του προσφέρω...εκείνου και σε πολλούς άλλους. Αν δε νιώθω ότι έχω κάτι να προσφέρω, τότε απλά δεν μπορώ να μείνω εκεί.

4. Όχι...αλλά μάλλον όχι για τους λόγους που φαντάζεσαι. Είναι πράγματα που θα ήθελα να κάνω αλλά δεν τα κάνω γιατί απλά δεν τα πηγαίνω καλά με το πλήθος....πες το ντροπή ή όπως αλλιώς θες. Πες το πείσμα γιατί ξέρω εμένα και ξέρω ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να έχω ανάγκη το Plan B, και απογοητεύω εμένα που πρέπει να καταφύγω σε αυτό οπότε απλά πέφτω αφάνταστα ψυχολογικά με αποτέλεσμα να μου φεύγει η οποιαδήποτε διάθεση για οτιδήποτε.
Ειναι επίσης άλλα πράγματα που θέλω Αποστόλη να τα μοιραστώ. Είναι σαν ένα ταξίδι που ξέρεις ότι δεν θες να κάνεις μόνος σου...ένα ταξίδι κάπου συγκεκριμένα που θες να το κρατήσεις για μια κατάλληλη παρέα και αυτό με κάνει να πεισμώνω και πάλι μέχρι που ξανά απογοητεύομαι με εμένα που βρίσκομαι εδώ και μόνος. 
Θέλω τόσο πολύ να το κάνω αλλά δεν θέλω να παίξω αυτό το χαρτί τώρα ...δεν θέλω να γραφτεί στην μνήμη μου σαν κάτι που έκανα για να σπάσω την μοναξιά και την μελαγχολία. Θέλω να είναι άλλες οι συνθήκες, άλλοι οι λόγοι....οπότε μετά απλά σκέφτομαι το ποιές ειναι τώρα οι συνθήκες και....τι να πω...προς απογοήτευση όλων των γυναικών που μπορεί να διαβάζουν τωρα...απλά πέφτω στο κρεβάτι 30 χρονών άντρας με αγκαλιά το μαξιλάρι και πλάι μου την μελαγχολία να κοιταζόμαστε ξεφυσώντας.
Όσο για τα πράγματα που κάνω μόνος...κανω, δε κάνω...τι νόημα έχει? Μήπως κοιτάζει κανείς το παράθυρο μου να με δει? Έπαιζα κιθάρα, έγραφα μουσική...μόνος μου...κοιτά τώρα...γράφω...μόνος μου...και? Τι εφόδια έχω απέναντι σε κάποιον που δεν σκέφτεται τίποτα απο αυτά και είναι έξω τώρα και απλά πίνει τα ποτά του, τον καφέ του κλπ? Τίποτα... 
Δεν υπάρχει το "μόνος" ακριβώς γιατί τίποτα δεν έχει αντίκτυπο όταν το κάνεις μόνος.
Χάλια μαύρα πάλι? Καλά τα κατάφερα ε?

(**Δε θα κοιμόμουν όμως...
Μόνο τα παιδιά δεν κοιμούνται όταν έχουν δίπλα τους αυτό που θέλουν...το αγαπημένο τους παιχνίδι...και οι γονείς παλέυουν να τα βάλουν για ύπνο. Αντίθετα όταν μεγαλώνουμε, όταν έχουμε αυτό που θέλουμε πέφτουμε ήσυχοι για ύπνο σα να είμαστε σίγουροι πως όταν θα ξυπνήσουμε θα είναι δίπλα μας. Και όταν μας λείπει κάτι χάνουμε τον ύπνο μας...
Δε θα ήταν πιο φυσιολογικό να μην κοιμόμαστε ποτέ όταν έχουμε δίπλα μας αυτό που θέλουμε και όταν μας λείπει να κοιμόμαστε για να περάσει η ώρα πιο γρήγορα μέχρι να το ξαναβρούμε?
Έστειλα το παραπάνω μήνυμα σε περίπου 20-25 άτομα στην εταιρεία μιά μέρα (οχι σε εκείνη) ....πήρα 2 απαντήσεις :P η μία απλά χιουμοριστική...αυτό εννοούσα Αποστόλη με το ότι έχουμε ξεχάσει να εκτιμούμε τα πιο απλά πράγματα)

----------


## ioannis2

> ....
> 
> Είδα πως η αρχική μου εντύπωση για έναν ρομαντικό, αθώο αλλά και παιχνιδιάρικο κορίτσι, σε συνδιασμό με την εμφάνιση και την συμπεριφορά σε συζήτηση αλλά και στα θέματα αυτής, δεν έπεσε καθόλου έξω αλλά μάλιστα επιβεβαιώθηκε.
> 
> Ίσως να ήταν η ήσυχη φύση της σε συνδιασμό με τον ρομαντισμό που μου έβγαζε, που όμως ήμουν σίγουρος ότι έκρυβε...πως να το πω χωρίς να παρεξηγηθώ...ατελείωτες ώρες παιχνιδιού...(είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα παρεξηγηθώ με περισσότερους απο έναν τρόπους για αυτό)...τρία στοιχεία που θεωρώ πως έχω αλλά και ψάχνω και εγώ. Δεν θέλω να το προσγειώσω σε κανένα ανθρώπινο επίπεδο Αποστόλη προσπαθώντας να περιγράψω το πως ένιωθα και το πως αυτό επιβεβαιώθηκε σε κάθε περίσταση. Δε θα μιλήσω γενικά, θα μιλήσω λίγο σύντομα μόνο για εκείνη γιατί να, τώρα που με ρώτησες μου τα θύμησες όλα τόσο έντονα και μελαγχόλησα λίγο...να'σαι καλα....
> 
> ....Όπως είπα ίσως θα προτιμούσα να μην τα είχα μοιραστεί όλα αυτά ακριβώς τότε αλλά μια άλλη στιγμή που ίσως και για εκείνη να είχαν την ίδια ένταση γιατί όπως είπα....έπαιζα με άσφαιρα :P ήταν ερωτευμένη. *Στη χειροτερη περιπτωση (κι αυτο συνηθιζω να λεω στον εαυτο μου σε τετοια θεματα) τουλαχιστον πειραματιστηκες. Πήρες μια εμπειρια για πιο μετα. Εισαι 30, εχεις ακομα λίγο καιρο για πειραματα. Στο εξης θα σου ελεγα να κινεισαι πιο στοχευμενα, μην κανεις ασκοπες κινησεις και σχεσεις που κατα βαθος δε γουσταρεις, διοτι οσο περνανε τα χρονια τα περιθωρια μας για να βρουμε κατι καλο στενευουν. Με τα ματια ανοικτα αμα δεις καποια που γουσταρεις, που μεσα σου βγαινει ενα ωραιο αισθημα γι αυτην μην κολώνεις, να πονταρεις σε καποιαν (κι αν δε γινει μαζι της κατι με το ιδιο κριτηριο σε αλλη/αλλες) που θα θελες να την εχεις για παντα διπλα σου, για να μην κοιμασαι μονος όπως λες παρακατω. Υπαρχουν γυναικες που γουσταρουν και ερωτευονται τετοιους βαθυστοχαστους σαν κι εμας*.
> 
> 
> ...


Καποιες σκεψεις σε αποσπασματα του μηνυματος σου. Θα μποορυσαν να ταν περισσοτερα αλλα δεν εχω χρονο. Ισως διαφωνεις, ισως καταλαβα λαθος. Οσο πιο πολύ ξανοιγομαστε στους αλλους τις σκεψεις μας τοσο απο μονοι μας τις αναθεωρουμε.

----------


## aeolus74

> Με το κενό τα πηγαίνετε όλοι μια χαρά αφου σας κάνει να αισθάνεστε σίγουροι για οτι είστε.
> Ο κόσμος σας δεν με απειλεί...πως σου ήρθε αυτό? Ο κόσμος σας είναι τόσο μικρός και ασήμαντος ....δυστυχώς με έχετε εγκλωβίσει και εμένα μέσα σε αυτόν όμως και δεν το ζήτησα.
> Εγώ και το μυαλό μου είμαστε κάθε άλλο παρα κενοί. Ο φόβος σας για το διαφορετικό είναι αυτό που σας κάνει να ζείτε σαν τις μέλισσες και να ακολουθείτε τα ίδια πράγματα κάθε μέρα.
> Στα μάτια σας όμως είμαι σίγουρα δειλός εφόσον την τόλμη μου δε μπορείτε να την μετρήσετε με τα δικά σας μέτρα.
> Όπως έμαθα πρόσφατα δεν είναι μόνο το κενό που σας κάνει να δειλιάζετε...είναι και η αδυναμία.
> Και εγώ είμαι αδύναμος.
> Το inbox μου παραμένει κενό. Ίσως αν δεν το έλεγα αυτό θα πιστευατε πως είχε άλλες μελισσούλες μέσα και θα νομίζατε πως έχει και μέλι και δε θα το φοβόσασταν.
> Ακριβώς όπως και αν δεν παραδεχόμουν τις αδυναμίες μου θα με θεωρουσατε δυνατό....όπως ακριβώς κάνετε και για τους εαυτούς σας.


Τα κείμενά σου χαρακτηρίζονται από αντιφάσεις, γενικολογίες και αόριστες γενικεύσεις τις οποίες - πρέπει να παραδεχτώ - αποδίδεις με ποιητικό τρόπο. Παρόλα αυτά, μέσα από την ποιητική σου γραφή αποδίδεις ευθύνες που δεν θα έπρεπε. Αφού ο κόσμος μας είναι μικρός και ασήμαντος, γιατί θυμώνεις που δεν ανήκεις σε αυτόν? και πως μπορεί να σε εγκλωβίσει κάτι τόσο ασήμαντο?

----------


## Tomhet

Aeolus εδώ εκατομμύρια ανθρώπων έχουν βασίσει την πίστη τους και τις ελπίδες τους σε εξορισμού αντιφασεις, όπως η θρησκεία...και σου φαίνεται περίεργο που έχουν τα δικά μου κείμενα? :P Κράτα καλύτερα όλα τα καλά όπως είπα και κρίνε με καλύτερα από αυτά....αν βρίσκεις κάποια φυσικά.
Παρόλαυτα θεωρώ πως το κομμάτι που παρέθεσες δεν έχει κάποια αντίφαση αλλά ούτε και αόριστη γενίκευση και ευχαρίστως να σου εξηγήσω τι εννοώ...
Θα σε παραπέμψω στην απάντηση που έδωσα στον Απόστολο πιο πάνω...
"_2. Δεν αφήνω τις γενικότητες να με επηρεάσουν περισσότερο απο ότι πρέπει. Ναι, δυστυχώς με επηρεάζουν αρκετά γιατί ζω ανάμεσα τους αλλά θεωρώ πως δεν μπλέκω την πραγματικότητα με την δική μου πραγματικότητα. Οι γενικότητες είναι γενικότητες και αυτό που ψάχνω εγώ είναι κάτι άλλο. Δεν έχω κρίνει ποτέ κανέναν απο το εξώφυλλο του, γυναίκα ή άντρα και δεν έχω απορρίψει ποτέ κανέναν για λόγο που δεν φρόντισα να εξακριβώσω ο ίδιος. Κοινώς το οτι η πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων είναι "κάπως" δεν με έχει αποτρέψει ποτέ απο το να ρωτήσω να μάθω και να ανακαλύψω κάτι για κάποιον. Δεν τσουβαλιάζω ποτέ."_

Δεν νιώθω να ανήκω εδώ αλλά εκεί έγκειται ο εγκλωβισμός που αναφέρω...στο ότι ζω σε αυτόν τον κόσμο είτε το θέλω είτε όχι...αυτό δεν είναι εγκλωβισμός? Δεν είμαι αναγκασμένος να ζω εδώ? αλλιώς μάλλον θα είχα αυτοκτονήσει καθώς δεν υπάρχει άλλη εναλλακτική....ή εδώ ή θάνατος.
Γιαυτό "θυμώνω". Γιατί όταν ο κόσμος μου λέει πως δεν μπορώ να ζω μέσα στα πλαίσια της διαφορετικότητας μου γιατί αναγνωρίζω τα ελαττώματα μου ενώ όλοι οι υπόλοιποι τα κρύβουν...Πως θα έπρεπε να νιώθω αν όχι πικραμένος? Να νιώθω καλά ξέροντας πως πρέπει να λέω ψέμματα για να με αποδεχτεί ο κόσμος στον οποίο είμαι αναγκασμένος να ζω? τι αντίφαση η γενικευση έχει αυτό?
Μπορώ να σου δώσω όσα παραδείγματα θες απο τις εμπειρίες μου. Όχι για την ζωή των άλλων...για την δική μου ζωή όπως την πλάθουν οι άλλοι είτε θέλω είτε όχι.
Πρόσφατα (και όταν έγραψα το κείμενάκι που παρέθεσες) μου είπαν στα ίσια πως επειδή με γνώρισαν μέσα απο τις ιδιαιτερότητες και τις ευαισθησίες μου, δεν θα μπορούσα ποτέ να αποτελέσω σημείο έλξης παρά τα όποια μου προτερήματα. Σημείο έλξης για εκείνη που μου το είπε.... πχ παρά τις όποιες ιδιαιτερότητες/ευαισθησίες/ελαττώματα κλπ είχε και εκείνη αντίστοιχα (τα οποία για μένα δεν θα ήταν ποτέ κριτήρια καθότι όπως είπα προτιμώ να κρίνω τους άλλους απο τα θετικά τους) εγώ θα έπρεπε να κρύψω τα δικά μου γιατί αυτό "χαλάει" τους άλλους που περιμένουν κάποιον βράχο να προσαράξουν.
Δεν είναι γενίκευση αυτό...είναι η προσωπική μου εμπειρία που βλέπω να επιβεβαιώνεται στο 99.9% των περιπτώσεων των ανθρώπων που έχω γνωρίσει στα 30 μέχρι τώρα χρόνια μου. Όπως είδες και η Θεοφανία εδώ παραδέχτηκε το ίδιο κλπ.
Παρά το 99.9% όμως όπως βλέπεις, συνεχίζω να ψάχνω, να προσπαθώ και να δίνω ευκαιρίες σε όλους γιατι το θέλω τόσο πολύ να διαψευτώ.

Καθυστερημένη προσθήκη στο post μου...
Τα πάντα είναι θέμα οπτικής και διάθεσης...ακόμα και το ότι ο ουρανός είναι γαλάζιος να έλεγα, κάποιος θα βρισκόταν να διαφωνήσει και να πει ότι λέω ψέμματα. Προσωπική μου θέση είναι πως το ύφος και η πρόθεση είναι πιο σημαντικά στοιχεία να διακρίνεις στον λόγο κάποιου παρά οι τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες που έχουν να κάνουν με τις εμπειρίες, τα μάτια και το μέσο και όχι με την καρδιά και το μυαλό του.

Γιάννη ειλικρινά θα ευχόμουν να διαφωνούσα σε όλα μαζί σου...αλλα δε μπορώ. Πέφτεις μέσα στα πάντα και δυστυχώς συμμερίζομαι τις απόψεις σου απόλυτα μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## Tomhet

Βρήκα αυτό το φορουμ όπως είχα πει επειδή ένιωθα μοναξιά και μελαγχολία. Την δική μου μοναξιά και την δική μου μελαγχολία.
Ανακάλυψα γρήγορα πως η πλειοψηφία το χρησιμοποιεί απλά για να εκφράσει κάποιο παράπονο αξαιτίας κάποιου πικραμένου παιδιάστικου έρωτα.
Συνάντησα (δε θα κάνω το λάθος να πω γνωρισα όπως κάνετε οι περισσότεροι) και περίπου 7-10 ανθρώπους που κατα κάποιο τρόπο με έκαναν να νιώθω καλύτερα γιατί μου έδειξαν το πως είναι να είσαι πραγματικά ψυχικά άρρωστος.
Και εγώ δεν είμαι. Είμαι απλά αποστασιοποιημένος απο τα πάντα. 
Σας δείχνουν καλοσύνη και την λέτε βλακία. Ακριβώς όπως κάνουν όλοι και έξω...επιτίθεστε με ότι μέσο έχετε, με λύσσα και μανία χωρίς να δίνεται δεκάρα για αιτιολογήσεις, για λόγους, για αφορμές. Ακριβώς όπως κάνουν όλοι και έξω.
Δεν είμαι ειδικός, δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με την ψυχολογία....αλλά μου φαίνεστε ψυχικά άρρωστοι ορισμένοι.
Καμία έκπληξη βέβαια καθότι το φόρουμ είναι (μαλλον) φορουμ ψυχολογίας. 
Είναι τέτοια η φύση μου που παρά την όποια ευαισθησία έχω, έχω στο μυαλό μου αρκετά σάπιες εικόνες απο το μόνο πράγμα που αγγίζει τέτοια όρια και μου αρέσει. Την μουσική που ακούω. Και στα μάτια μου ορισμένοι φαίνεστε ακριβώς τόσο σάπιοι όσο και τα gore εξώφυλλα απο κάποιες death metal μπαντες που έχω υπόψη. 
Λες και σας έδωσαν ένα δώρο, το σώμα σας και το έχετε κάνει τσουβάλι για σήψη, αρρώστια, και σκουλίκια. Και κυκλοφορείτε ανάμεσα στον κόσμο κρυμμένοι.
Δεν τα ακούω γιατί δοξάζουν την σήψη. Τα ακούω γιατί μου την δείχνουν και μου μαθαίνουν να την αναγνωρίζω. Και απο εκεί και πέρα κάνω τις επιλογές μου, όπως και έχω κάνει.
Μεγαλύτερη αλαζονία απο το να βγάζεις έτσι την αρρώστια σου πάνω στον άλλο υπάρχει?
Θα μου ξαναπείτε...φορουμ ψυχολογίας είναι τι περιμένεις...αρρώστια θα κυκλοφορεί.

Είναι μάλλον παράξενο που για μένα το μηδεν είναι η καλοσύνη, και κάποιοι θεωρούν πως το δικό τους μηδεν πρέπει να ιδρώσω για να το κερδίσω οπότε ξεκινούν απο το -1000 με κακία γιατί έχουν βγάλει ήδη τα πορίσματα τους πριν καν με γνωρίσουν. Τι θα πάθετε αν ξεκινήσετε απο το μηδέν με καλοσύνη επίσης? Γράφουν όλοι για το πως πέφτουμε, μαθαίνουμε και σηκωνόμαστε. Γιατί δε το ακολουθούν κιόλας? Γιατί δεν ξεκινάτε απο το μηδεν και αν κάτι σας χαλάσει τότε να φύγετε? Δεν είναι κανένας υποχρεωμένος να κερδίσει την καλοσύνη σας, καθως δεν είστε κάτι το ιδιαίτερο. Γιαυτό εγώ ξεκινώ απο το μηδέν. 
Αν μου επιτεθείτε όμως θα ρίξω και εγώ τον πήχη ανάλογα. Και τότε σας κάνει εντύπωση και λέτε "να...είδες? αυτός είσαι πραγματικά" ...όχι δεν είμαι αυτός. Αυτός είμαι για σένα που δεν ξεκινησες απο το μηδεν.
Και δεν θα αλλάξω ποτέ να γίνω σαν και σένα και να ξεκινώ απο το -1000 να αντιμετωπίζω τους άλλους...

Με ξαφνιάζει επίσης το πόσος εγωισμός υπάρχει ανεξάρτητα απο την αρρώστια.
Ότι έχω πει ποτέ συνοδεύεται απο επιχειρήματα και την λογική διαδικασία σκέψης που με οδήγησε σε αυτό. Και βλέπω τους πάντες να εκτοξεύουν αρλούμπες χωρίς να νιώθουν την υποχρέωση να δώσουν παράλληλα και κανένα λόγο. Ακολουθεί μετά το "απολύτως λογικό" του, σιγα μη κατσω να δωσω και λόγο....αν δε το κατάλαβες είσαι χαζός...δεν έχω ανάγκη εγώ απο τέτοια...ειμαι υπεράνω.. 
Τότε προς τι η κακία ? Γιατί δεν την κρατάτε όλοι για τον εαυτό σας?

Επειδή πήγατε στον ζωολογικό κήπο να γελάσετε με τα ζώα και δεν τα βρήκατε τόσο χαζά, σας βγήκε σε κακία λοιπόν? Και πέρνετε μια πέτρα και την πετάτε γιατί είστε ανώτεροι. Και αν το ζώο ανταποδώσει τότε βάζετε τις φωνές ότι τάχα σας επιτέθηκε και είναι άγριο.
Μόνο εγώ νιώθω ότι είμαι αφάνταστα μικρός πάνω στον πλανήτη αυτό που περιστρέφεται? 
Γιατί συμπεριφέρεστε λες και για σας είναι και τα δύο αυτά αντίστροφα?

----------


## vagpap

Φιλε tomhet , δεν σουχω απευθυνθει μεχρι τωρα , βεβαια σεντοπισα πρωτος που σουπα 'εισαι φοβερος......) κ το πιστευω . Αναφερεις πολλες φορες την λεξη 'αρρωστος' στο κειμενο σ. Ποιοι ειναι οι πραματικοι 'αρρωστοι' εμεις η οι 'αλλοι' ?Εγω σιγουρα ειμαι αφου παλευω χρονια την τερατωδη μ καταθλιψη .Θα αναερθω σενα παλιο ανεκδοτακι ,για να εξηγηθω .Ο τρελλος ,κλεισμενος στο τρελλαδικο ,πλησιαζει κ πιανεται απο τα καγγελα κ ρωταει εναν περαστικο , 'ε, πσσσσσσστ , ειστε πολυ εκει μεσα ?.
Θα αναφερω αλλο ενα , για σενα , χωρις καμμια δοση ειρωνιας . Οι γονεις πανε στο γιατρο κ λενε 'γιατρε ο γιος μας σπαει ολα τα παιχνιδια τ ,α κανενα πρβλμ. παρτε του ενα αυθραστο.Ξαναπανε οι γον. στο γιατρο ' τι συμβαινει ' ρωταει ο γιτ. 'καναμε αυτο που ειπατε αλλα εχει παρει το αυθραυστο κ μαυτο σπαει τα υπολοιπα παιχνιδια του' . Θελω να πω μαυτο οτι , εννω διαθετεις εξαιρετικη αντιληψη κ ευφυια , τις χρησιμοποιεις για να κανεις τη ζωη σ δυσκολη. Ολοι , λιγο-πολυ , αισθναμαστε διαφορετικοι απτους αλλους, αλλα καπου προσαρμοζομαστε.
Στο φορουμ περιμενεις βοηθεια ? Εισαι ειπες ενα βημα μπροστα κ απο την ψυχοθεραπευτρια σ , κ ειδικα για σενα το πιστευω απολυτα. Περιμενεις απο 'εμας' βοηθεια η κατευθυνση η οτιδηποτε? Εδω δεν μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε ( ας μιλαω για μενα κλτρα } τον εαυτο μας , εσενα θα βοηθησουμε ? Ο λογος π γραφω σαυτο το φορουμ , ειναι γιατι γραφοντας βοηθιεμαι κ ο ιδιος , δεν πιστευω οτι κανεις μπορει να με βοηθησει παρα ο ιδιος μ ο εαυτος , κ το πιστευω απολυτα αυτο . Δεν θελω νανοιξω ατερμονη συζητηση , αλλα επειδη σε 'διαβαζω ' καιρο , ειπα να πω την αποψη μου .

----------


## Tomhet

Δεν είμαι άρρωστος Άγγελε...τουλάχιστον όχι με την έννοια που το χρησιμοποιώ στο προηγούμενο post.
Είμαι απλά μόνος στα πάντα..σε οποιασδήποτε μορφής σχέση, σε οποιαδήποτε ασχολία, σε οποιοδήποτε περιβάλλον, σε οποιαδήποτε μορφής επικοινωνία.
Πηγαίνω στη δουλειά το πρωί και λέω καλημέρα αλλά δεν απαντάνε. Όχι γιατί με ξέρουν και ξέρουν ότι είμαι κακός...ΔΕΝ με ξέρουν αλλά παρόλαυτα συμπεριφέρονται έτσι.
Και όπως είπα πλησίασα ανθρώπους τους μίλησα γλυκά, τους δέχτηκα με τις ιδιαιτερότητες τους, και ανταπέδωσαν με κακία. Για κανένα λόγο. 
Και μετά γκρινιάζουν για την κακία στον κόσμο ενώ οι ίδιοι απορρίπτουν τα πάντα. Αυτοί είναι οι άρρωστοι. Αυτοί έχουν κάνει τον κόσμο όπως είναι.
Γιατί δε την κρατάνε για τον εαυτό τους, δεν καταλαβαίνω.
Δίνουν απόρριψη και απορούν που ο κόσμος είναι χάλια. Πιο εγωιστική στάση δεν υπάρχει.
Είδα έναν θυμωμένο, δέχτηκα την χωρίς λόγο γκρίνια του, δέχτηκα να τον ακούσω γιατί πιστεύω τα καλύτερα για όλους...όλοι είναι αθώοι μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου. Ζητώντας μόνο σαν αντάλλαγμα αυτό...να τον ακούσω.
Τον δέχτηκα λοιπόν και με είπε μαλάκα για την καλοσύνη μου. Έτσι ωμά. Γιατί οι μαλάκες μιλάνε για καλοσύνη. Οι ύπουλοι, οι ψεύτες.
Βρήκα έναν προβληματισμένο και του έδωσα την οπτική μου που εκείνος ζήτησε. Μου απάντησε πως δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη κανενός. Μάλλον μόνο εγώ βλέπω την ειρωνία.
Συνάντησα και άλλους διάφορους που στο δρόμο απλά με έβρισαν χωρίς να τους ξέρω χωρίς να με ξέρουν, χωρίς να δώσουν εξηγήσεις και τον λόγο.
Και μετά όλοι αυτοί έκαναν ένα κόμμα. Το κόμμα της απορρίας περί κακίας και υποκρισίας στον κόσμο.
Βλέπεις τους δέχτηκα όλους. Και παραθέτω το τι εισέπραξα. Δεν τα έκανα ανάποδα.

Σε ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο σου Άγγελε οπότε....και εγώ γιαυτό γράφω...λίγο γιατί δεν έχω κάπου αλλού να τα πω...λίγο γιατί με τις σκέψεις μου αυτές νιώθω λιγότερο μόνος...λίγο γιατί κοιτάω μετά τα πράγματα που έγραψα και προσπαθώ να ξεχάσω οτι τα έγραψα εγώ και ελπίζω ταυτόχρονα να τα κοιτάει και κάποιος άλλος και να τον προβληματίζουν. Αυτή είναι η μόνη βοήθεια που μάλλον μπορώ να πάρω απο οποιονδήποτε.

----------


## vagpap

Βαγγελη , ουδεποτε σκεφτηκα οτι εισαι 'αρρωστος' . Εχεις ομως την ατυχια να μεγαλωνεις σεναν κοσμο που τον χαρακτηριζουν οι λεξεις ' υποκρισια ' , ' παρτακιας , 'χρημα' κ δεν βαριεσαι , ειμαι γω καλα , στα αρχ...... μου για τους αλλους , σε αντιθεση με μενα που ,λογω των 52χρ. , μεγαλωσα σεναν κοσμο , τοσο , μα τοσο διαφορετικο , που πραματικα υπηρχε γνησια ανθρωπινη επαφη , αγνοτητα , καλοπροαιρετη διαθεση κτλ.κτλ. Βεβαια , δεν κατηγορω τον σημερινο κοσμο , διοτι οι συνθηκες τον (μας) εχουν καναι να ειναι αυτος που ειναι . Απο που ναρχισω για την τωρινη 'παρακμη' . Αντιμετωπιζω την κατασταση αυτη εχοντας επαφες με φιλους κ φιλες που εκανα την δεκαετια του 80 .Βεβαια , σιγουρα υπαρχουν νεα παιδια , σκεπτομενα ,αξιολογα , μην τα 'τσουβαλιαζουμε ' ολα .Μπορει οντως , οπως λες να εχεις γεννηθει σε λαθος χρονο .

----------


## fantasy

Tomhet, για το γεγονός ότι είσαι μόνος δεν φταίνε μόνο οι άλλοι, φταις και εσύ. Και η λύση στη μοναξιά σου, εάν και εφόσον θέλεις να λυθεί, είναι η συνειδητοποίηση του τί εσύ κάνεις λάθος. Ο κόσμος που περιγράφεις, σαν παραβολή από την Αγία Γραφή , υπάρχει αλλά δεν είναι όλος ο κόσμος έτσι. Μην γενικεύεις τόσο πολύ τα πράγματα και μην ψάχνεις για άλλοθι εκεί έξω, γιατί το μόνο που σου προσφέρει είναι να χάνεις στιγμές. Εγώ σε καμία περίπτωση δεν δέχομαι την περιγραφή του κόσμου που δίνεις και έχω μάθει όλου αυτούς που περιγράφεις να τους απαξιώνω με την στάση μου, σε περίπτωση που εισβάλουν στη ζωή μου. 

Η αλήθεια είναι κάπου στη μέση, δεν έχεις παρά μόνο να την αναζητήσεις.

ΥΓ: Αχ τι Αγία Γενιά αυτή του Πολυτεχνείου!

----------


## Tomhet

Το ξέρω ότι κάτι κάνω λάθος και έχω αναρωτηθεί πολλές φορές (και εδω μέσα) τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό.
Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να βρώ μια λύση, να ακούσω μια κουβέντα απο κάποιον που θα μου δώσει μια άλλη οπτική την οποία δε θα μπορούσα να αμφισβητήσω και η οποία θα με έκανε να αμφιβάλω για μένα. Δυστυχώς απλά δεν έχει συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο ακόμα. Θα το ήθελα πολύ όμως.
Αν έχεις κάποια ιδέα, είμαι όλος μάτια!
Σε καμία περίπτωση όμως δε θα έλεγα οτι θα μπορούσες να παρομοιάσεις τον κόσμο που περιγράφω σαν παραβολή απο την αγία γραφη...:P Δυστυχώς όλα τα πράγματα και οι συμπεριφορες στις οποίες έχω αναφερθεί μέχρι στιγμής είναι απλά σκόρπιες στιγμές απο την ζωή μου....γεγονότα δηλαδή. Ξέρω πως κάνω σίγουρα το λάθος να τους δίνω υπερβολική σημασία, αλλά...δυστυχώς είχα πάντα την τάση να υπερασπίζομαι τον εαυτό μου ίσως και σε σημείο που δεν πρέπει.
Απλά δε μπορώ ούτε να γυρίσω το άλλο μάγουλο, αλλά ούτε και να γυρίσω το κεφάλι να φύγω ευκολα. Έχω πείσμα, το ξέρω.
Γενικεύσεις επίσης δεν κάνω (η τουλάχιστον προσπαθώ παρα πολύ να μην κάνω) και σε ότι έχω αναφερθεί μέχρι στιγμής πάντα είχα στο μυαλό μου παραπάνω απο ένα παραδείγματα...
Αν θες να πάρεις σαν γενίκευση το οτι πιστεύω πως οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι αντιδρούν όπως αυτοί που ανέφερα πιο πάνω, οκ κάντο...πάντως στην δική μου ζωή μέχρι στιγμή αυτό ήταν το γεγονός. Αυτό όμως δεν με έχει αποτρέψει ποτέ απο το να προσεγγίσω κάποιον και πάντα το κάνω με την καλύτερη διάθεση και χωρίς προκατάληψη.
Στο κάτω κάτω υπάρχει αν μη τι άλλο μια γενική αντίληψη για αρκετά πράγματα, την οποία όμως παλεύω να προσπεράσω και μέχρι και σήμερα προσπαθώ να βρω κάτι διαφορετικό στον κάθε άνθρωπο που συναντάω.
Ψάχνω ακόμα όπως είπα...το να γκρινιάζω για τα "ατυχή" περιστατικά που συναντάω είναι κάτι που δε νομίζω ότι θα μπορέσω ποτέ να αποβάλλω όμως. 
Όμως ψάχνω ακόμα...

----------


## marian_m

> Βρήκα αυτό το φορουμ όπως είχα πει επειδή ένιωθα μοναξιά και μελαγχολία. Την δική μου μοναξιά και την δική μου μελαγχολία.
> Ανακάλυψα γρήγορα πως η πλειοψηφία το χρησιμοποιεί απλά για να εκφράσει κάποιο παράπονο αξαιτίας κάποιου πικραμένου παιδιάστικου έρωτα.
> Συνάντησα (δε θα κάνω το λάθος να πω γνωρισα όπως κάνετε οι περισσότεροι) και περίπου 7-10 ανθρώπους που κατα κάποιο τρόπο με έκαναν να νιώθω καλύτερα γιατί μου έδειξαν το πως είναι να είσαι πραγματικά ψυχικά άρρωστος.
> Και εγώ δεν είμαι. Είμαι απλά αποστασιοποιημένος απο τα πάντα. 
> Σας δείχνουν καλοσύνη και την λέτε βλακία. Ακριβώς όπως κάνουν όλοι και έξω...επιτίθεστε με ότι μέσο έχετε, με λύσσα και μανία χωρίς να δίνεται δεκάρα για αιτιολογήσεις, για λόγους, για αφορμές. Ακριβώς όπως κάνουν όλοι και έξω.
> Δεν είμαι ειδικός, δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με την ψυχολογία....αλλά μου φαίνεστε ψυχικά άρρωστοι ορισμένοι.
> Καμία έκπληξη βέβαια καθότι το φόρουμ είναι (μαλλον) φορουμ ψυχολογίας. 
> Είναι τέτοια η φύση μου που παρά την όποια ευαισθησία έχω, έχω στο μυαλό μου αρκετά σάπιες εικόνες απο το μόνο πράγμα που αγγίζει τέτοια όρια και μου αρέσει. Την μουσική που ακούω. Και στα μάτια μου ορισμένοι φαίνεστε ακριβώς τόσο σάπιοι όσο και τα gore εξώφυλλα απο κάποιες death metal μπαντες που έχω υπόψη. 
> Λες και σας έδωσαν ένα δώρο, το σώμα σας και το έχετε κάνει τσουβάλι για σήψη, αρρώστια, και σκουλίκια. Και κυκλοφορείτε ανάμεσα στον κόσμο κρυμμένοι.
> ...


Συνήθως, αυτό που προβάλλουμε στους άλλους είναι αυτό που έχουμε μέσα μας. Φτάνει να το αλλάξουμε αυτό, για να αλλάξει και ο τρόπος που βλέπουμε τους άλλους. Όταν εκπέμπουμε μίσος, οργή, έπαρση και αλαζονεία, αυτά θα εισπράξουμε. 
Δεν είναι οι όλοι οι άνθρωποι έτσι όπως τους περιγράφεις παραπάνω, έτσι είσαι εσύ Tomhet.

----------


## Tomhet

Με τι σιγουριά μπορείς να το λες αυτό όταν αναφέρω συγκεκριμένους ανθρώπους που εγώ πλησίασα, ενω κανείς δεν έκανε το αντίθετο....τους πλησίασα με τις καλύτερες των προθέσεων, δεν τους έκρινα ποτέ, τους μιλούσα πάντα ευδιάθετα και προσεκτικά προς την διαφορετικότητα τους και εισέπραξα τα χειρότερα....?
Μιλάω για συγκεκριμένους ανθρώπους και συγκεκριμένα γεγονότα.
Πως μια γενίκευση τέτοιου είδους εφαρμόζεται σε αυτό που περιγράφω? 
Και πως μια γενίκευση τέτοιου είδους εφαρμόζεται απο εσένα σε κάποιον που δεν γνωρίζεις? Θα μου πεις τώρα οτι τα λόγια μου αυτή τη στιγμή δεν εκπέμπουν κάτι το θετικό ενώ τα δικά σου κάνουν ακριβώς αυτό?
Γιατί δε με γνωρίζεις πρώτα, να δεις πως ζω, πως αντιδρώ, πως μιλάω, πως αλληλεπιδρώ με το περιβάλλον της ζωής, να δεις τι κάνω διαφορετικό απο τους άλλους και γιατί το περιγράφω έτσι και μετά να πεις για το πως είμαι εγώ?

ΥΓ: Απο την δική μου εμπειρία έχω μάθει πως αυτό που περιγράφεις ισχύει αλλά με μιά μικρή παράμετρο....
Όταν πχ είσαι πικραμένος...και το δείχνεις...οι άλλοι σου συμπεριφέρονται σαν να είσαι ακριβώς αυτό και αυτό σε χαρακτηρίζει στα μάτια τους...οπότε αυτόματα γίνεσαι όλα τα αρνητικα...οχι όμως γιατί έτσι είσαι πραγματικά αλλά γιατί έτσι γίνεσαι στα μάτια τους...
Όταν πχ είσαι μόνος...και το δείχνεις...οι άλλοι σου συμπεριφέρονται σαν να είσαι ακριβώς αυτό και αυτό σε χαρακτηρίζει στα μάτια τους...οπότε αυτόματα γίνεσαι όλα τα αρνητικα...οχι όμως γιατί έτσι είσαι πραγματικά αλλά γιατί έτσι γίνεσαι στα μάτια τους...
Όταν πχ είσαι θυμωμένος...και το δείχνεις...οι άλλοι σου συμπεριφέρονται σαν να είσαι ακριβώς αυτό και αυτό σε χαρακτηρίζει στα μάτια τους...οπότε αυτόματα γίνεσαι όλα τα αρνητικα...οχι όμως γιατί έτσι είσαι πραγματικά αλλά γιατί έτσι γίνεσαι στα μάτια τους...
Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ...αυτό έχω δει εγώ να ισχύει απο την εμπειρία μου. Αν τα βιβλία ψυχολογίας λένε κάτι άλλο, πάσο αλλά πιστεύω επίσης πως λένε οτι ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός και δεν υπάρχουν τυποποιημένες φόρμουλες που να ισχύουν για όλους.

----------


## marian_m

> Με τι σιγουριά μπορείς να το λες αυτό όταν αναφέρω συγκεκριμένους ανθρώπους που εγώ πλησίασα, ενω κανείς δεν έκανε το αντίθετο....τους πλησίασα με τις καλύτερες των προθέσεων, δεν τους έκρινα ποτέ, τους μιλούσα πάντα ευδιάθετα και προσεκτικά προς την διαφορετικότητα τους και εισέπραξα τα χειρότερα....?
> Μιλάω για συγκεκριμένους ανθρώπους και συγκεκριμένα γεγονότα.
> Πως μια γενίκευση τέτοιου είδους εφαρμόζεται σε αυτό που περιγράφω? 
> Και πως μια γενίκευση τέτοιου είδους εφαρμόζεται απο εσένα σε κάποιον που δεν γνωρίζεις? Θα μου πεις τώρα οτι τα λόγια μου αυτή τη στιγμή δεν εκπέμπουν κάτι το θετικό ενώ τα δικά σου κάνουν ακριβώς αυτό?
> Γιατί δε με γνωρίζεις πρώτα, να δεις πως ζω, πως αντιδρώ, πως μιλάω, πως αλληλεπιδρώ με το περιβάλλον της ζωής, να δεις τι κάνω διαφορετικό απο τους άλλους και γιατί το περιγράφω έτσι και μετά να πεις για το πως είμαι εγώ?


Βασίζομαι καθαρά σε αυτά που γράφεις . Μπορεί να σε συναντούσα έξω και να ήσουνα γλυκύτατος, όμως δεν το ξέρω.
Επίσης βασίζομαι στην εικόνα που έχω εγώ για τον κόσμο και την κοινωνία, που σε γενικές γραμμές είναι καλύτερη από αυτήν που περιγράφεις.
Και τέλος, αντιδρώ στα λεγόμενά σου. Όταν κάποιος είναι γεμάτος οργή, υποτιμάει, ειρωνεύεται και προσβάλλει τους άλλους γιατί θα πρέπει εγώ να αντιδράσω με καλοσύνη;

----------


## Tomhet

> Όταν κάποιος είναι γεμάτος οργή, υποτιμάει, ειρωνεύεται και προσβάλλει τους άλλους γιατί θα πρέπει εγώ να αντιδράσω με καλοσύνη;


Μα ακριβώς αυτή είναι και η δική μου θέση...σε αυτές τις καταστάσεις δεν αντιδρώ με καλοσύνη...αλλά τότε εσύ λες οτι ΕΓΩ ειμαι γεματος οργη κλπκλπ.
Κάτι χάνω απο την λογική που περιγράφεις....
Η μόνη διαφορά είναι πως εγώ δεν μίλησα ποτέ για κανέναν και σε κανέναν με οργή, ειρωνία και προσβολές...αμύνθηκα μπροστά σε αυτά...με αυτά.
Καταλαβαίνω πάντως πως το thread είναι πολύ μεγάλο και τα κείμενα μου επίσης. Και δεν θα ζητούσα ποτέ αλλά ούτε και θα περίμενα απο κανέναν να κάτσει να τα διαβάσει όλα και να μην σταθεί στο πιο εύκολο...στους εντυπωσιασμούς του ενός και μοναδικού ανθρώπου που μου επιτέθηκε στο συγκεκριμένο thread. Είναι γεγονός πως τα βεγγαλικά είναι εντυπωσιακά το βράδυ και όταν σκάνε όλων τα βλέμματα είναι εκεί.
Δε το λέω υποτιμητικά..
Όπως επίσης και τα άλλα βεγγαλικά που επέλεξαν να μου επιτεθούν...λυπάμαι και για αυτό γιατί ούτε εκεί θα ζητούσα ποτέ απο κανέναν να κάτσει να δει τι έγινε. Συμφωνώ πως είδες απλά 2 άτομα να παίζουν μπουνιές και έκρινες ανάλογα. Δεν μπορώ να σε αδικήσω καθώς δεν μπορώ να δικαιολογήσω τον εαυτό μου παρα μόνο με τις λέξεις "είπα ήδη πως θα επιτεθώ όταν μου επιτίθενται". Όπως είπες και εσύ...γιατί να αντιδράσω με καλοσύνη?

Όσο για το υπόλοιπο, οκ το δέχομαι, απλα μου φάνηκε κάπως απόλυτη η στάση σου...εφόσον την "διορθώνεις" με τις παραμέτρους αυτές, κανένα πρόβλημα....συμφωνώ επίσης.
Νιώθω κάπως αναγκασμένος να προσπαθήσω να διορθώσω την φράση σου "Βασίζομαι καθαρά σε αυτά που γράφεις" με την "Βασίζομαι καθαρά σε αυτά που γράφεις όταν τσακώνεσαι με άλλους" . Γιατί δε νομίζω ότι κρίνεις απο τα κείμενα μου απο την αρχή του thread. Απολύτως κατανοητό όμως.

----------


## Tomhet

Έχει έρθει για τα καλά άλλο ένα καλοκαίρι....
Αν μπορούσα με κάποιο τρόπο να αποφύγω όλες τις τυπικές ερωτήσεις του στυλ "πότε παίρνεις άδεια?", ή "που θα πας διακοπές"? θα ήμουν αν όχι λίγο πιο χαρούμενος, σίγουρα λίγο πιο ήρεμος.
Και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό πρέπει μετά να δικαιολογήσω και το "δεν θα πάρω άδεια...ζήτησα να μην παρώ...δεν θα πάω πουθενα διακοπες" που τους δίνω σαν απάντηση.
Και να αντιμετωπίσω και το βλέμα ξινίλας λες και είπα κάτι εξωπραγματικό...
Είναι όμως όντως εξωπραγματικό ε? Έτσι δεν κάνουν οι "άνθρωποι"? Είναι σαν να αναπνέεις....το καλοκαίρι παίρνεις άδεια και πας διακοπές με άλλους "ανθρώπους".
Δεν μπορώ να πάρω άδεια γιατί αν κάτσω σπίτι τόσες μέρες μόνος μου και δεν πηγαίνω ούτε καν στην δουλειά με βλέπω να αρχίζω να τρώω τους τοίχους μου σαν το hamster. Δεν θα πάω διακοπές γιατί δεν έχω παρέα.
Και όχι το να πάω μόνος μου, ευχαριστώ δεν θα το παρώ...να πάω δηλαδή κάπου που θα είναι ο ορισμός της κοινωνικοποίησης και της χαράς εξαιτίας αυτής της κοινωνικοποίησης? να τους βλέπω όλους χαρούμενους που είναι εκεί με την παρέα τους λες και κρύβομαι πίσω απο τον θάμνο φορώντας καπαρντίνα με τον τηλεφακό? Γιατί η επιβεβαίωση της μοναξιάς θα με κάνει να νιώσω καλύτερα? 
Όχι ευχαριστώ...
Δεν θα πάρω άδεια, δεν θα πάω διακοπές λοιπόν...θα αντέξω για λίγο ακόμα μέχρι να το μάθουν πχ όλοι στην δουλειά μου, με την τυπική περιεργεια τους σχετικά με το wellbeing μου, και να μην με ξαναρωτήσουν....για φέτος.

Όσο πάτε απομακρύνεστε ακόμα περισσότερο...ως που? 
Ώσπου να μην σας βλέπω καθόλου τελικά μάλλον. Ώσπου να μεταλλαχτώ σε κάτι άλλο να μην με αναγνωρίζετε και να μην με παρατηρείτε?
Ξεκινώντας απο τι? απο κέρατα λόγω μίσους? απο κέλυφος λόγω ντροπής?
Και σε τι? σε δαίμονα για το κακό που προφανώς σας έχω κάνει? ή μήπως σε έντομο για να το πατήσετε? 
μπα...μάλλον σε χελώνα γιατί προφανώς έχω μείνει πιο πίσω απο όλους...

Έχω ένα hamster το οποίο άθελα μου το καταδίκασα στην μοναξιά...τα συμπαθώ πολύ τα άτιμα και είναι η δεύτερη φορά που αποφάσισα να υιοθετήσω κάποιο μόνο του. Πολλοστή που αναλαμβάνω να φροντίσω κάποιο γενικά.
Όταν μετά απο κάποιο καιρό ήθελα να έχει παρέα και του βρήκα έναν φίλο έμαθα πως τα καημένα αν μείνουν για καιρό μόνα τους μετά δεν δέχονται κανέναν άλλο μαζί τους... ούτε του ίδιου φύλου ούτε του αντιθέτου.
Το καταδίκασα το καημένο σαν και μένα.... λυπάμαι τόσο πολύ...ελπίζω να με συγχωρέσει... περισσότερο όμως ελπίζω να μην νιώθει το ίδιο με εμένα. Προσπάθησα για αυτό όπως προσπάθησα και για μένα. 
Εϊναι όμως και αυτό πεισματάρικο όπως και εγώ. Άθελά του όπως και εγώ.
Το φροντίζω όμως όπως φροντίζω και εμένα...

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

μμμ πολυς κοσμος στην ομαδα των υποκριτων τελικα

----------


## Macgyver

Οταν το φορουμ ειχε επιπεδο αγαπητη...................

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Οταν το φορουμ ειχε επιπεδο αγαπητη...................


Πού ήμουν εγώ τότε ρε γ@μωτο........? Μου το είχαν πει κ άλλα παλαιότερα μέλη...... τί έγραφε ο άνθρωπος.......!

----------


## nikiii

..........

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Πού ήμουν εγώ τότε ρε γ@μωτο........? Μου το είχαν πει κ άλλα παλαιότερα μέλη...... τί έγραφε ο άνθρωπος.......!


...μαριπόζα, ελπίζω να κάνεις πλάκα :ΡΡΡ

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> ...μαριπόζα, ελπίζω να κάνεις πλάκα :ΡΡΡ


Καμια πλακα. Σαφως κ δεν ταυτιζομαι με την οπτικη γωνια που υιοθετει παντα, αλλα δεν μπορω να μην αναγνωρισω πως εχει υψηλου επιπεδου γραψιμο (χωρις να ειμαι ιδιαιτερα της λογοτεχνιας, θα το ελεγα σχεδον λογοτεχνικο) κ πως το μυαλο του παιδιου βλεπει πολυ περα απο την επιφανεια..... Στο κατω-κατω καλυτερα να διαφωνω σε μεμονωμενα σημεια με καποιον που διαθετει 1 χ ποιοτητα παρα να ασχολουμαι με τη χολη που βγαζει το καθε τσολι (κ με τα 2 νικ του) που οσο το περιφρονεις τοσο λυσσαει...... κ χανει την ψυχραιμια του κ οδυρεται........ Διασκεδαστικο ειναι, δε λεω, εκτος αν σκεφτει κανεις ποσο ξεφτιλα μπορει να γινει καποια που μετα τα 50 προσπαθει να ζησει μεσα απο 1 forum τη ζωη που δεν εζησε....... Δυστυχως ορισμενες εχουν ξεμωταθει νωρις..... ιδιως αν εχουν μεινει κ σαν την καλαμια στον καμπο!

----------


## Θεοφανία

....μαροποζα, ο τομχετ ήταν ένα άτομο που όλη μέρα κατηγορούσε τους άλλους για τη μοναξιά του και όλα τα κακά της μοίρας του.
Αυτό και μόνο εμένα με κάνει έξαλλη.
Είναι όπως κάτι κακομοίρες εδώ μέσα που όλη μέρα κλαίγονται για τον γκόμενο που τις άφησε πριν καμία δεκαετία και όλη μέρα μιζεριάζουν για τους "κακούς" ανθρώπους.
αν σου αρέσει η προσπάθεια ποιητικής διάθεσης του τομχετ, που να διάβαζες τη wird, θα την ερωτευόσουν.
Την έχω κάνει θεό να ξανά γυρίσει, αλλά αρνείται με τα χάλια που έχει πλέον το φόρουμ

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Αφού δεν ήσουν εδώ ρε μαριποζα εκείνη την εποχή και αφού τον θαυμαζεις τόσο στείλε του πμ, δεν βρίσκω λογο για ανασκαφές θεμάτων και ουτε κάποιοι θα έπρεπε να μιλάνε για επίπεδο οτάν πρώτοι οι ίδιοι το έχουν ρίξει στα πατώματα.
Ανασκαφές στον ποιητή τομχετ και δεν ήσουν και εδώ κιόλας..

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> ....μαροποζα, ο τομχετ ήταν ένα άτομο που όλη μέρα κατηγορούσε τους άλλους για τη μοναξιά του και όλα τα κακά της μοίρας του.
> Αυτό και μόνο εμένα με κάνει έξαλλη.
> Είναι όπως κάτι κακομοίρες εδώ μέσα που όλη μέρα κλαίγονται για τον γκόμενο που τις άφησε πριν καμία δεκαετία και όλη μέρα μιζεριάζουν για τους "κακούς" ανθρώπους.
> αν σου αρέσει η προσπάθεια ποιητικής διάθεσης του τομχετ, που να διάβαζες τη wird, θα την ερωτευόσουν.
> Την έχω κάνει θεό να ξανά γυρίσει, αλλά αρνείται με τα χάλια που έχει πλέον το φόρουμ


Δεν την αδικω την κοπελα...... Κ ουτε ξερω λεπτομερως τι εγραφε καθε φορα ο Τομχετ. Απλα εχω πολυ καιρο να πεσω σε ατομο τοσο ειλικρινες κ με μυαλο ξυραφι. Κ με τον Ν.Ρουμπινι διαφωνω (οχι παντα) αλλα σιγουρα ο ανθρωπος ξερει πολυ καλα τι λεει, επομενως προτιμω να διαβασω 1 αρθρο του (κ ας "σκαλωσω" καπου) παρα το αρθρο καποιου οικονομολογου που ειτε γραφει τα αυτονοητα, ειτε προερχεται απο καποιο κομματικο στρατο κ επαναλαμβανει την προπαγανδα.....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ι ουτε κάποιοι θα έπρεπε να μιλάνε για επίπεδο οτάν πρώτοι οι ίδιοι το έχουν ρίξει στα πατώματα.
> ..



...έχουμε βοηθήσει όλοι μνιμόνιο κατά καιρούς στο να πέφτει το επίπεδο του φόρουμ
Το κακό είναι ότι κάποιοι το συνεχίζουν ακόμη.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Γιατί εβγαλα εγώ την ουρά μου απ'εξω; απλα όλα τα παραπάνω μονο τυχαία και αθώα δεν ειναι..Ασε τώρα..

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> ....μαροποζα, ο τομχετ ήταν ένα άτομο που όλη μέρα κατηγορούσε τους άλλους για τη μοναξιά του και όλα τα κακά της μοίρας του.
> Αυτό και μόνο εμένα με κάνει έξαλλη.
> Είναι όπως κάτι κακομοίρες εδώ μέσα που όλη μέρα κλαίγονται για τον γκόμενο που τις άφησε πριν καμία δεκαετία και όλη μέρα μιζεριάζουν για τους "κακούς" ανθρώπους.
> αν σου αρέσει η προσπάθεια ποιητικής διάθεσης του τομχετ, που να διάβαζες τη wird, θα την ερωτευόσουν.
> Την έχω κάνει θεό να ξανά γυρίσει, αλλά αρνείται με τα χάλια που έχει πλέον το φόρουμ


Δεν ξερω αν δημιουργουσε προβληματα σε αλλα μελη (ουτε εχω διαβασει ολο το θεμα του ακομα),αλλα σιγουρα ειναι (ελπιζω να μην ειναι ακομα) ενας αρρωστος ψυχικα ανθρωπος για αυτο τα εβλεπε ετσι.Αν ηταν υγιης δε θα βρισκοταν καν εδω,οπως στο νοσοκομειο δεν πανε οσοι ειναι καλα,αλλα οσοι ειναι αρρωστοι.

Απο τη στιγμη που δεν κανει κακο σε αλλο,δε θα επρεπε να μας ενοχλει,χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι πρεπει να συμμεριστουμε τη σταση του.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Δεν ξερω αν δημιουργουσε προβληματα σε αλλα μελη (ουτε εχω διαβασει ολο το θεμα του ακομα),αλλα σιγουρα ειναι (ελπιζω να μην ειναι ακομα) ενας αρρωστος ψυχικα ανθρωπος για αυτο τα εβλεπε ετσι.Αν ηταν υγιης δε θα βρισκοταν καν εδω,οπως στο νοσοκομειο δεν πανε οσοι ειναι καλα,αλλα οσοι ειναι αρρωστοι.
> 
> Απο τη στιγμη που δεν κανει κακο σε αλλο,δε θα επρεπε να μας ενοχλει,χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι πρεπει να συμμεριστουμε τη σταση του.


...υπάρχουν τα άτομα που έχουν πραγματικό πρόβλημα και αυτά που βολεύονται ρίχνοντας όλο το βάρος της δυστυχίας του σε άλλους.
Είμαι πολλά χρόνια εδώ και όπως έχω γράψει πάμπολες φορές, έχω γνωρίσει άτομα με βαριά ψυχικά νοσήματα να παλεύουν και να κερδίζουν τη ζωή τους.
επίσης, το "έχω κατάθλιψη" έχει γίνει τόσο ευρύτερη έννοια που την χρησιμοποιεί όποιος θέλει.
είναι διαφορετική η κλινική κατάθλιψη που δεν μπορεί να σηκωθεί ο άλλος από το κρεββάτι γιατί έχει ασθένεια και είναι άλλο, "με παράτησε ο γκόμενος, ή δεν με παίζουν οι φίλες μου".
Εγώ στη δεύτερη περίπτωση βγάζω αύτρες.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Δεν ειναι προτυπο ο νηματοθετης,αλλα δεν ειναι απο τις περιπτωσεις που λες ''ειναι κακος ανθρωπος'' ή ''καλυτερα να σταματησει να γραφει εδω''.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Δεν ειναι προτυπο ο νηματοθετης,αλλα δεν ειναι απο τις περιπτωσεις που λες ''ειναι κακος ανθρωπος'' ή ''καλυτερα να σταματησει να γραφει εδω''.


..εγώ δεν είπα ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο.
σπάνια το λέω και μόνο για άτομα που μπαίνουν με σκοπό να παραπλανήσουν άλλους εδώ και να εκμεταλευτούν την αδυναμία τους.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Να του στειλω πμ δεν μπορω νομιζω αφου εχει μπαναριστει. Ξερω οτι ο Μαγκ τον θαυμαζε κ οταν εβγαλε τα κειμενα του μου αρεσανε κ εμενα. Στο τελος- τελος εγω 1 σχολιο εκανα, απο εκει κ περα βγηκε η υστερια του αιωνα....
Απο την αρχη στιγματιστηκα ως 2προφιλο, απο εκει κ περα υπονοηθηκε οτι ειμαι 1 καρο παλια μελη, αγορια κ κοριτσια, ειδικοι κ μη ειδικοι.....
Οποτε τι να θεωρουμαι ο Τομχετ τι καποιος αλλος, η χολη παραμενει χολη..... κ επιστρεφεται επισης γιατι δεν με αγγιζει. Το μονο γελοιο της υποθεσης ειναι πως τα πραγματικα κ ενεργα 2προφιλα που βγαζουν ματι δεν τα βλεπει κανεις.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> ..εγώ δεν είπα ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο.
> σπάνια το λέω και μόνο για άτομα που μπαίνουν με σκοπό να παραπλανήσουν άλλους εδώ και να εκμεταλευτούν την αδυναμία τους.


OK.
Eφτασα σε μια σελιδα που του γραφεις κατι εσυ,και συμφωνω με αυτα που του χες πει παντως.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Δεν είναι μπαναρισμενος ο τομχετ! Δεν είχε μόνιμο αποκλεισμό.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Δεν είναι μπαναρισμενος ο τομχετ! Δεν είχε μόνιμο αποκλεισμό.


Αυτο τωρα σημαινει οτι αμα του στειλει καποιος μπορει να το λαβει?Γιατι οκ, πες πως εγω η καποιος θελει να του απαντησει κατι.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ναι άνετα..δεν είναι μπαναρισμενος .

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δε νομιζω να το δει καθολου.Εκτος και αν χρησιμοποιει τακτικα το mail που εδωσε εδω.

----------


## μαρκελα

> ...Το μονο γελοιο της υποθεσης ειναι πως τα πραγματικα κ ενεργα 2προφιλα που βγαζουν ματι δεν τα βλεπει κανεις.



Κοίτα, βοήθα όσο μπορείς και για όσο το θέλεις, αν αυτό σε βοηθάει κι εσένα...
διαφορετικά μην σπαταλιέσαι...
Έχουμε ανατραφεί με τη νοοτροπία να βοηθάμε τόσο, που πολλές φορές είναι και σε βάρος μας,
αλλά αυτό χρειάζεται να το αλλάξουμε. Δηλαδή πρώτα εμάς χρειάζεται να φροντίζουμε και τους άλλους
αν έχουμε τη δυνατότητα...
Ένα μέλος που εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα είχε γράψει κάποια στιγμή ότι, από ένα σημείο και μετά
ο χώρος αντί να σου κάνει καλό σε βλάπτει... Διαπιστώνεις κι εσύ ότι εδώ μέσα υπάρχει
κόσμος δύσκολος, γι' αυτό πάρε ό,τι έχεις να πάρεις και μετά σιγά-σιγά αποστασιοποιήσου.

Όπως πολύ σωστά έγραψες,
μέλη παλιά που είναι τα ίδια πολυπρο, στιγματίζουν συνεχώς τον καθένα τάχα για τον ίδιο λόγο,
ενώ από την άλλη έχουν σαν στόχο να ποστάρουν έτσι ώστε να σ' εκνευρίσουν ή να μειώσουν
την άποψή σου και γενικά όσα γράφεις. Αν αυτό δεν σε επηρεάζει και δεν σε χαλάει καλώς, διαφορετικά
ή πόσταρε εκεί που πραγματικά ο άλλος έχει ανάγκη από πληροφορίες και βοήθεια και
μην εμπλέκεσαι σε στημένες διαμάχες ή κι αραίωσε τις επισκέψεις στο χώρο.
Συγνώμη για τις υποδείξεις, αλλά επειδή είσαι ένα μέλος που αξίζει ήθελα να σου μιλήσω λίγο πιο ξεκάθαρα.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Ψ


> Κοίτα, βοήθα όσο μπορείς μέλη για όσο το θέλεις, αν αυτό σε βοηθάει κι εσένα...
> διαφορετικά μην σπαταλιέσαι...
> Έχουμε ανατραφεί με τη νοοτροπία να βοηθάμε τόσο, που πολλές φορές είναι και σε βάρος μας,
> αλλά αυτό χρειάζεται να το αλλάξουμε. Δηλαδή πρώτα εμάς χρειάζεται να φροντίζουμε και τους άλλους
> αν έχουμε τη δυνατότητα...
> Ένα μέλος που εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα είχε γράψει κάποια στιγμή ότι, από ένα σημείο και μετά
> ο χώρος αντί να σου κάνει καλό σε βλάπτει... Διαπιστώνεις κι εσύ ότι εδώ μέσα υπάρχει
> κόσμος δύσκολος, γι' αυτό πάρε ό,τι έχεις να πάρεις και μετά σιγά-σιγά αποστασιοποιήσου.
> 
> ...


Μαρκελα αυτο κανω....
Οπως εχω πει η κακοηθεια κ η κατινια δεν εχουν θεραπεια, αντιθετα απο τις πιο βαριες ψυχικες νοσους, που εστω αν κ δε θεραπευονται τουλ. ρυθμιζονται. Βοηθαω (με την ουσιαστικη εννοια, οχι αυτην της επιδειξης) κ βοηθιεμαι. Το υπολοιπο της ιστοριας, δηλ τα απονερα, καταληγουν να ειναι απο διασκεδαστικα (οταν λυσσανε κ εναλασσονται τα νικ αλληλοσυγχαιροντας το 1 το αλλο) ως θλιβερα, αν αναλογιστει κανεις το μεγεθος της δυστυχιας που αποκαλυπτει η κακια τους. Αλλα οταν μια κατασταση κατανταει για γελια η για κλαμματα, προσωπικα προτιμουσα παντα τα γελια. Με οσους μιλαω ξερουν ποια ειμαι (κ προσωπικα ορισμενοι), απο εκει κ περα, οσοι αισθανονται "καπως" φιλικη συμβουλη, μην ασχολουνται μαζι μου, εφοσον κ εγω ποτε δεν τους εδωσα καποια αξια.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Ψ
> 
> Μαρκελα αυτο κανω....
> Οπως εχω πει η κακοηθεια κ η κατινια δεν εχουν θεραπεια, αντιθετα απο τις πιο βαριες ψυχικες νοσους, που εστω αν κ δε θεραπευονται τουλ. ρυθμιζονται. Βοηθαω (με την ουσιαστικη εννοια, οχι αυτην της επιδειξης) κ βοηθιεμαι. Το υπολοιπο της ιστοριας, δηλ τα απονερα, καταληγουν να ειναι απο διασκεδαστικα (οταν λυσσανε κ εναλασσονται τα νικ αλληλοσυγχαιροντας το 1 το αλλο) ως θλιβερα, αν αναλογιστει κανεις το μεγεθος της δυστυχιας που αποκαλυπτει η κακια τους. Αλλα οταν μια κατασταση κατανταει για γελια η για κλαμματα, προσωπικα προτιμουσα παντα τα γελια. Με οσους μιλαω ξερουν ποια ειμαι (κ προσωπικα ορισμενοι), απο εκει κ περα, οσοι αισθανονται "καπως" φιλικη συμβουλη, μην ασχολουνται μαζι μου, εφοσον κ εγω ποτε δεν τους εδωσα καποια αξια.




Σίγουρα και πρόκειται για αστειότητες...
Κι εγώ όταν πρωτομπήκα στο φόρουμ είπα ότι πίσω από 2 προφιλ κρύβεται το ίδιο παλιό μέλος, γιατί το ύφος γραφής ήταν πανομοιότυπο. 
Απορούσα με τη ταυτότητα και τη σύμπτωση σκέψεων κι απόψεων. 
Κι αν παρακολουθήσει κανείς λίγο και τη διαδρομή θα δει ότι το ένα γράφει τις ξινίλες του κι έρχεται στο καπάκι το άλλο 
για να συμφωνήσει ή να επιβεβαιώσει στο ίδιο ξινό στιλάκι όμως.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Με αυτες τις υποκριτικες αηδιες αποφασισα να μην απαντησω στο πμ..Διοτι οκ μπορουμε να δωσουμε πρακτικα την βοηθεια μας καπου,μπορουμε να μιλησουμε ομορφα και ειλικρινα αλλα δεν μπορουμε και να δεχτουμε και την υποκρισια..ποτε ποτε ποτε ποτε!!νο νο νο νο!

----------


## Macgyver

> Ψ
> 
> Μαρκελα αυτο κανω....
> Οπως εχω πει η κακοηθεια κ η κατινια δεν εχουν θεραπεια, αντιθετα απο τις πιο βαριες ψυχικες νοσους, που εστω αν κ δε θεραπευονται τουλ. ρυθμιζονται. Βοηθαω (με την ουσιαστικη εννοια, οχι αυτην της επιδειξης) κ βοηθιεμαι. Το υπολοιπο της ιστοριας, δηλ τα απονερα, καταληγουν να ειναι απο διασκεδαστικα (οταν λυσσανε κ εναλασσονται τα νικ αλληλοσυγχαιροντας το 1 το αλλο) ως θλιβερα, αν αναλογιστει κανεις το μεγεθος της δυστυχιας που αποκαλυπτει η κακια τους. Αλλα οταν μια κατασταση κατανταει για γελια η για κλαμματα, προσωπικα προτιμουσα παντα τα γελια. Με οσους μιλαω ξερουν ποια ειμαι (κ προσωπικα ορισμενοι), απο εκει κ περα, οσοι αισθανονται "καπως" φιλικη συμβουλη, μην ασχολουνται μαζι μου, εφοσον κ εγω ποτε δεν τους εδωσα καποια αξια.



μαροποζα , τα λες πολυ καλα , εχω καταλαβει σε ποιο διπροφιλο μελος αναφερεσαι , ειναι παλιο μελος με χιλιαδες ποστ , και πραματι ειναι θλιβερο να βλεπεις τετοια κακια απο ενα μελος το οποιο ισχυριζεται οτι εχει την τελεια ζωη , αλλα για καποιον παραδοξο ( ! ) λογο μονο χολη βγαζει . Ενας ανθρωπος που περναει καλα , δεν εχει λογο να ξημεροβραδιαζεται εδω μεσα και να βγαζει κακιες . Και οταν τελειωνουν τα επιχειρηματα η χανει την ψυχραιμια της , αρχιζει και εκτοξευει κατηγοριες περι διπροφιλων !!
Μαλλον ειναι καμμια 50αρα , που εχει ξεμεινει , και βγαζει μονο κακια . 
Οσο για οποια σε κατηγορησε για διπροφιλη , απλως προκειται περι βλαμμενης . Εμενα να δεις ποσες φορες με εχουν κατηγορησει για διπροφιλο !!! αλλη ορεξη δεν ειχα . 
Κατι τετοια ατομα , μονο αηδια μου φερνουν , γι αυτο και γραφω ολο και πιο σπανια εδω μεσα .
Πραματι , βοηθηθηκα απο το φορουμ , αλλα οπως λεει η αγαπητη Μαρκελα , η περαιτερω παραμονη μου , μονο να με βλαψει μπορει .

----------


## savatage

> Με την ψυχοθεραπευτρια...αστεία ιστορία.
> Μάλλον τσακώθηκα προχτες...και λέω μάλλον γιατί νομίζω πως τελικά εκείνη είχε αρκετά θέματα που θα έπρεπε να λύσει με τον εαυτό της πριν αποφασίσει να προσφέρει βοήθεια.
> Σε περίπτωση που κάποιος δεν βαριέται να διαβάσει συνέβει το εξής...
> Όπως είχα αναφέρει και εδώ αρκετό καιρό τώρα της είχα εκφράσει τις αμφιβολίες μου για το κατά πόσο μου προσφέρουν κάτι οι συνεδρίες μαζί της. Υπήρχαν μάλιστα αρκετές φορές που απλά λόγω συναισθηματικής φόρτισης εκείνη τη μέρα απλά δεν λέγαμε τίποτα επι 45 λεπτά είτε γιατί καθόμουν σιωπηλός είτε γιατί είχα πάρει αμπάριζα τα χαρτομάντηλα. Να σημειώσω κάπου εδώ πως δεν έχω καμία άλλη εμπειρία με τον κλάδο και δεν γνωρίζω αν θα έπρεπε πχ απο μεριάς του θεραπευτή να υπάρχει παρακίνηση οποιασδήποτε μορφής σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Οπότε υπήρχαν πάρα πολλές συνεδρίες που απλά κάθησα εκεί επι 45 λεπτά και δεν είπαμε κουβέντα, ούτε εγώ ούτε εκείνη. Πληρώθηκε φυσικά κανονικά.
> Κάποια στιγμή με δική μου πρωτοβουλία αποφάσισα να γράψω κάποιες σκέψεις μου, απλά γιατί μου ήταν αδύνατο να της τα πω προφορικά αλλά ήθελα να τις γνωρίζει και να τις συζητήσουμε. Οπότε έφερα μαζί μου ένα usb stick, την ρώτησα αν θα μπορούσε να το διαβάσει, με ρώτησε μάλιστα εκείνη για το αν θα είχα κάποια ιδεα που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει στην θεραπεία. Προφανώς ήταν το κείμενο. Δέχτηκε να το διαβάσει και να το συζητήσουμε την επόμενη φορά. 
> Πήγα την επόμενη βδομάδα όπου προς έκπληξη μου, μου είπε πως δεν το διάβασε γιατί δεν άνοιγε το txt format το mac της. Απογοητεύτηκα καθώς θα περίμενα να με είχε ειδοποιήσει μέσα στην βδομάδα ώστε να το φέρω με άλλο τρόπο αντί να χάσω άλλη μια συνεδρία που και πάλι δεν είπαμε τίποτα.
> Το έφερα στο επόμενο ραντεβού εκτυπωμένο σε 3 αραιογραμμένες σελίδες τις οποίες είχα διαβάσει στον εαυτό μου 3-4 φορες για να σιγουρευτώ πως δεν θα μας φάει πάνω απο 10 λεπτά. 
> Τις παρέδωσα και προς δεύτερη εκπληξη μου γύρισε κατευθείαν στην τελευταία σελίδα, διάβασε λίγο και το έκλεισε. Έπειτα μου έκανε μια ερώτηση στην οποία απάντηση "η απάντηση είναι στην 3η παράγραφο"....έπειτα άλλη μια στην οποία επίσης απάντησα "η απάντηση είναι στην πρώτη παράγραφο" και προφανώς ενοχλήθηκα καθότι για τρίτη συνεχόμενη συνεδρία δεν θα γινόταν αυτό που είχαμε συμφωνήσει αφου δεν διάβασε ούτε τότε το κείμενο.
> Της έστειλα μήνυμα μετα απο 3-4 μέρες για να της πω οτι με ενόχλησε όλο αυτό και στο επόμενο ραντεβού την είδα απο την αρχή της συνεδρίας προφανώς εκνευρισμένη και όλη η συζήτηση μας ήταν γύρω απο το κατα πόσο ήμουν εγώ θυμωμένος με τα πάντα. 
> ...


bumping up

----------


## jim7

You need love
2, τελικά πόσοι σε παρακολουθούν; 3,4,5,15,όλοι;
3 καμμία σχεση με αυτά τα χαλιά,
4 ψυχολόγος να γράφει φάρμακα; δεν ξέρω, το βλέπω αντιφατικό

5 ηρέμησε φίλος σου είμαι.
Όλα τα συζητάμε απο την αρχή, μονο μην με παςσε παλιές ιστορίες σου (σας :Wink: 
Οτι έχω να πο το λέω με 1 νικ

----------

